# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  kriza

## dp

Kao što sam najavio u predstavljanjima, ovdje sam jer je tu pametna ekipa s kojom se supruga dopisivala tijekom i nakon trudnoće.

Ona je prestala pisati, a sada smo u krizi i tonemo sve dublje pa ja tražim savjete i pomoć kako spriječiti da sve ode u "krasni" (pardon na izrazu).

U braku smo pet i pol godina, prije toga 3 godine u vezi. 
Trenutna situacija je da ona želi (privremeno) odseliti, čak je unajmila stan i sutra-prekosutra će to i napraviti.

Ja trenutno spavam kod kumova (doduše, tek 2 dana) jer sam mislio da ću je time spriječiti da ode s klincima, no nisam siguran da li sam time što postigao.

Upali smo u krizu sredinom siječnja, šokirala me izjavom da me više ne voli, da joj smeta moja prisutnost... Muška budala nije cijelu godinu
kužila da nešto ne štima, a komunikacija nula.
Pokušao sam na sve načine doznati u čemu je problem, pa sam je još više udaljio ...

Na kraju zaključujem da je problem bio prvenstveno u nedostatku komunikacije, dijelom u mojoj posesivnosti koje nisam bio svjestan... Ništa što se ne bi riješilo ozbiljnijim razgovorom da ga je bilo na vrijeme.

Malo u svoju obranu, nikada se nismo svađali, zajedno smo izgradili kuću, opremili je, imamo zajedničke hobije (motori, skijanje, gledanje filmova ...).  Fizičkog maltretiranja niti u tragovima, a psihičkog je možda malo i bilo s obje strane. Nedostajalo je samo više međusobne pažnje i razumijevanja.

Činim sve da održim brak, obožavam klince, a sve vrijeme volim i nju. 

Danas ćemo provesti većer zajedno s djecom, nadam se razgovoru kada ih spremimo na spavanje. 
Ona se želi odvojiti "da sredi misli", da vidi može li me opet voljeti. Moje mišljenje je da će se još više udaljiti, pogotovo što ne želi razgovarati o problemima koje imamo. 
Danas smo se čuli telefonom i rekla mi je da je glupo što sam ja odselio, a složila se da je glupo i to što ona seli. Zaključila je da oboje nismo baš pametni  :Smile: 
Neznam da li je to znak popuštanja, možda je uvjerim da se vratimo korak nazad (prije ideje o seljenju). U kući ima slobodna soba, mogu biti u njoj, samo da nismo potpuno odvojeni.
Kaže da još ne misli pokrenuti rastavu, ali neznam da li samo kupuje vrijeme jer su s nama u kući i njena majka i nepokretna baka. ... ili stvarno želi da se brak spasi. Puno toga mi još nije jasno.

Nigdje se nisam dotaknuo djece, iako su mi ona prva u mislima; oboje ih obožavamo, vole i oni nas oboje ... Teško mi je zamisliti odvojeni život od naših anđelčića (i vrageca ponekad), ali neznam više kako na to utjecati..

Post mi je malo zbrkan, vjerojatno sam propustio neke bitne detalje - odraz trenutne zbrke u glavi.

----------


## koksy

Ja sam ovakvog misljenja, ako vas dvoje ne mozete ili ne znate ragovorom rijesiti situaciju, potrazite strucnu pomoc! Bracni savjetnici cuda rade, barem tako cujem od parova koji su svoje krize upravo tako rjesavali.

Ne znam sta bi ti vise rekla, i ja sam u situaciji tj. braku gdje je komunikacija na razini 0 pa cemo i mi traziti pomoc nekog "sastrane".
Zelim ti srecu i da vas dvoje uspijete sacuvati svoj brak tj. da ponovno nadete razloge zasto ste se uopce zaljubili.

----------


## dp

> Ja sam ovakvog misljenja, ako vas dvoje ne mozete ili ne znate ragovorom rijesiti situaciju, potrazite strucnu pomoc! Bracni savjetnici cuda rade, barem tako cujem od parova koji su svoje krize upravo tako rjesavali.


To sam predložio na početku krize, ali me je odmah sasjekla ogovorom "znam ja njih, oni ništa ne mogu napraviti".

Studirala je defektologiju i vjeruje da dobro poznaje ljude i psihologiju. Po naravi je tvrdoglava (osobina koju inaće kod nje volim   :Grin:  ) i teško da bih je nagovorio na takvo što.

----------


## kate

vjerojatno ni ona sama ne zna što želi i što će napraviti. 
Ja mislim da je vama potreban jedan dobar odmor od zajednickog zivota. Pusti je neka "sredi misli" bez ikakvog forsiranja razgovora, ako ima imalo nade, sredit ce se...to mi se cini samo uobicajena faza kad zaljubljenost prođe, a svakodnevnica rastura. U toj fazi dio brakova pukne, a dio se vrati u normalu, ako se ne pređe granica..
sretno  :Wink:

----------


## dp

> vjerojatno ni ona sama ne zna što želi i što će napraviti. 
> Ja mislim da je vama potreban jedan dobar odmor od zajednickog zivota. Pusti je neka "sredi misli" bez ikakvog forsiranja razgovora, ako ima imalo nade, sredit ce se...to mi se cini samo uobicajena faza kad zaljubljenost prođe, a svakodnevnica rastura. U toj fazi dio brakova pukne, a dio se vrati u normalu, ako se ne pređe granica..
> sretno


Zašto nas u školi nisu pripremili za to ?

----------


## Amalthea

Nemam pametan savjet, samo ti želim dati podršku i nadu da ćete uspješno razriješiti i prebroditi trenutačnu krizu.
Većina brakova ima više ili manje kriznih trenutaka, zato u braku nikad nije dosadno  :Wink: 

Off-topic: klinci su preeeeslatki   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

> Moje mišljenje je da će se još više udaljiti, pogotovo što ne želi razgovarati o problemima koje imamo.


ja sam komunikaciju počela izbjegavati kada sam shvatila da se samo međusobno optužujemo, kritiziramo, manipuliramo...
ni na koji način nam nije uspijevalo da te elemente zaobiđemo.
bilo mi je dosta takvih nekonstruktivnih rasprava.

meni je jako puno u shvaćanju naših ponašanja pomogla knjiga "Realitetna terapija u primjeni" Williama Glassera koja je bazirana na njegovoj teoriji izbora.
ta teorija izbora je bliska mom načinu razmišljanja.

želim vam da ishodom, kakav god bio, oboje budete puno zadovoljniji nego li ste trenutno.

----------


## dp

Hvala svima na podršci, neću ništa forsirati.

Predložiti ću da ostane kod kuće još koji dan, a ja ću se maksimalno posvetiti djeci. Treba li uopće reći da klinci kuže da nešto ne štima, Filip je postao agresivan i samo mlati sve oko sebe, a Paula ima izljeve nježnosti, grljenja, ljubljenja ... Suzdržavam suze dok ovo tipkam, valjda me kolegica na poslu neće skužiti ili se bar pravi da ne kuži

----------


## dp

> Off-topic: klinci su preeeeslatki


Obečajem link na više fotki uskoro   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kate

Budi korektan, dobronamjeran i pusti je da ode...neka odluka o povratku bude njena volja/želja.
Jako je teško ostati s nekim ako ti se čini da ga više ne voliš, no možda je to samo privremeni krizni osjećaj, nadajmo se..
A djeca su ko lakmus-papir, naravno da vide sve i proživljavaju sve, svako dijete na svoj način, a sad preko djece i ti vidiš i tipično muško-ženske različite reakcije na istu situaciju, a žele u biti isto.

----------


## dp

> Budi korektan, dobronamjeran i pusti je da ode...neka odluka o povratku bude njena volja/želja.
> Jako je teško ostati s nekim ako ti se čini da ga više ne voliš, no možda je to samo privremeni krizni osjećaj, nadajmo se..
> A djeca su ko lakmus-papir, naravno da vide sve i proživljavaju sve, svako dijete na svoj način, a sad preko djece i ti vidiš i tipično muško-ženske različite reakcije na istu situaciju, a žele u biti isto.


Osim što će djeca živjeti van kuće u kojoj su cijeli život, bojim se one "daleko od očiju ..." ... ili to u ovom slučaju ne vrijedi ?
Njena je ideja bila da djeca budu dva dana s njom, pa dva samnom, ali nisam siguran koliko ću se kvalitetno brinuti o njima dok mi je u glavi zbrka. Ona je tu puno jača i nema izljeve emocija poput mene ... 

OK, skulirati ću se (to si već danima ponavljam), da mi je vidjeti barem malen korak naprijed bilo bi puno lakše  :?

----------


## cizma

mislim da se ne terbas brinuti za to daleko od ociju daleko od srca mislim da djeci roditelje niko ne moze zamijeniti bez obzira na sve.nema neku pametnu da ti kazem sta da uradis obzirom da ona bas i nije raspolozena za razgovor.mozda da joj predlozis da odete negdje zajedno na vikend ili par dana ne znam koliko mozete zbog svega pa mozda ce tada otvoriti dusu i staviti karte na sto.to je moj prijedlog i iskreno se nadam pozitivnom ishodu.sretno

----------


## Trina

Pusti nek ode i razmisli o svemu.  Nije da sumnjam u tvoju priču ali bilo bi puno lakše reći nešto pametno da možemo čuti i njenu stranu. Nekakav razlog, nekakva smetnja je morala postojatai što je ohladilo njene osjećaje. Nešto ne valja a ti moraš dokučiti što. Ja recimo kod svog muža vrlo jasno znam što nas je dovelo do svih milijun kriza koje smo imali u braku, a da pitam njega on bi se sjetio možda jednog, dva polurazloga, mislim da nije ni svjestan nekih stvari. Stvar je u iskrenom razgovoru.

----------


## nenaa

Skoro sa svime bih se složila što su ti rekli. Pusti je nek ode ne forsiraj ostanak, to će joj biti još veći pritisak. 

Ponekad se ne znamo izraziti voljenoj osobi onako kako o istom problemu pričamo sa prijateljima, pa i virtualnim, kao ti sa nama. A da joj ovaj prvi post daš da u cjelosti na miru pročita bez tebe. 

Čini mi se da kasnite sa poduzimanjem spašavanja braka, i da ste neko vrijeme zbunjeno kužili da nešto ne štima, ali ste stvari prepustili slučaju. Pusti je neka ode, budi jaaaako odgovoran prema djeci, pokaži da si odrasla zrela osoba koja želi sudjelovati u problemima. Nemoj pustiti da sama radi neke stvari gdje možeš uskočiti jer ne živite zajedno. Ako me razumješ. NPR: dijete ima temp. ona je sama u svom stanu, noć je i kad ti javi primjerice u 11 navečer, dogovorite se sporazumno "kao šta ćeš dolaziti sad je kasno, a sama će ona". Ženski možak je neobjašnjivo inatljiv i blesav, i te noći će te 100 puta poslati u onu stvar, a tebi nikad ništa neće reći. Banaliziram, ali voljela bih da me shvatiš.
Dakle, ako ti je stalo, pomaži budi tu, ne moj biti nametljiv i nježno dosadan nego ozbiljno koristan otac i suprug. Dakle treba u kupovinu, ponudi se da je ideš sa njom ili odvezeš dovezeš ili samo budeš sa klincima, ako želi kupovati sama, vozi ih i dovozi iz vrtića škole..., pokaži da se znaš brinuti za sebe jer to daje pozitivan dojam (čitaj sam si peri, čisti...) dok je nema. Zovi par puta na dan da pitaš da li šta treba...

E sad tanka je granica ukusa, da ne ispadneš psihopata koji je kontrolira. Ali kratko i efikasno po meni je korisno.

I najvažnije, koliko god sam ja pobornik toga da obavezno mala ide sa nama gdje god mrdnuli, vama je potrebno ono vaše vrijeme. Vi sami.
Djecu negdje povremeno na čuvanje, a vi u izlazak. Večerica, šetnja, hotelska soba. Ako vam je to preskupo improvizirajte. Iznenadije sitnicama. Smisli nešto.
Ako je lagala da te ne voli (od čega polazimo), i ako je samo u fazi da ni sama ne zna na čemu je polako bi se u vama trebali probuditi neki osjećaji iz prošlosti, ali trebat će vam puno vremena i strpljenja. 
Ono što mene kod MM izluđivalo, ali eto riješili smo, je bila činjenica da su sve obaveze pale na mene. On je ko lignja išao na posao i sa posla, sjeo čekao ručak, rekao mi "mala je pokakana" i čekao. Držao daljinski dok sam ja jednom nogom mješala ručak, a drugom tješila L. koja je u vrtiću vrištala, a rukama postavljala stol. Kad se sjetio neke gluposti neke gluposti tipa "idem do kuma moram ga nešto pitati" znala sam da *ere i da gilja jer ga guši osjećaj da ću explodirati svake sekunde...........
Znaš to su neke sitnice koje ako se ne riješe dugoročno gledano stvore veliki problem, ja sam se od MM počela hladiti i imala sam sve manju potrebu provoditi vrijeme sa njim. Ne znam kada i kako smo se trgnuli. 
Puno puta sam pokušavala sa njim razgovarati a on  :?  :?  :?  što me je posebno dovodilo do ludila.
Jednostavno sam jednog dana rekla da idem svojima (živjeli smo u kući sa njegovim rod.), i tada se je trgnuo, uzeli smo skupa stan, trebalo je i meni i njemu vrmena da se opet probude stari osjećaji. Ni seksali se nismo skoro 2 god. Možda 2 puta.
Jaaaako je teško, ali može se pogotovo ako vas vežu djeca. Ali slušajte jedno drugo i ništa na silu.
 :Love:   i evo prvi put dajem frendly zagrljaj muškom, ak mi MM doleti ovamo ubit će me i za zagljaj i za info. o (ne)sexu.

----------


## Trina

Ja bi još nešto dodala, vidim da su svi nešto romantično raspoloženi. Ja nebi krenula od pretpostavke da je ona lagala da te ne voli jer ona razloga za takvo laganje nema. Ona tako misli i osjeća i sigurno nije zaljubljena u tebe kad je unajmila stan u kojem će kroz koji dan živjeti s vašom djecom. Ja bi, krećući od sebe, takvu odluku donijela nakon dugotrajnog nezadovoljstva, onog trena kad sam zaista sigurna da ljubavi više nema i da naš brak nema smisla. Ne poznajem tvoju ženu ali teško da bi jedna majka donosila takve odluke na temelju hira. Možda je i uspiješ vratiti, možda ti i bude iskrena kad je budeš pitao zašto ljubavi nema a možda i ne saznaš ništa osim nekih običnih fraza. Ovi nenini savjeti meni ne leže( ali to sam samo ja). Ne moraš postati nečiji otirač da bi vratio svoj brak nazad. ne moraš pratiti svaki njezin signal da nebi slučajno krivo protumačio, meni je to pretjerivanje i ne vidim razloga zašto bi ijedna osoba u braku bila potlačena a druga uzvišena. Najvažnije je da sam budeš oslonac svojoj djeci

----------


## nenaa

> Ja bi još nešto dodala, vidim da su svi nešto romantično raspoloženi. Ja nebi krenula od pretpostavke da je ona lagala da te ne voli jer ona razloga za takvo laganje nema. Ona tako misli i osjeća i sigurno nije zaljubljena u tebe kad je unajmila stan u kojem će kroz koji dan živjeti s vašom djecom. Ja bi, krećući od sebe, takvu odluku donijela nakon dugotrajnog nezadovoljstva, onog trena kad sam zaista sigurna da ljubavi više nema i da naš brak nema smisla. Ne poznajem tvoju ženu ali teško da bi jedna majka donosila takve odluke na temelju hira. Možda je i uspiješ vratiti, možda ti i bude iskrena kad je budeš pitao zašto ljubavi nema a možda i ne saznaš ništa osim nekih običnih fraza. Ovi nenini savjeti meni ne leže( ali to sam samo ja). Ne moraš postati nečiji otirač da bi vratio svoj brak nazad. ne moraš pratiti svaki njezin signal da nebi slučajno krivo protumačio, meni je to pretjerivanje i ne vidim razloga zašto bi ijedna osoba u braku bila potlačena a druga uzvišena. Najvažnije je da sam budeš oslonac svojoj djeci


Naravno Trina, slažem se sa tobom.
Teško je nešto napisati , a stvari su drugačije svakome od nas, i sve ovisi kakvu dimenziju poprime moji savjeti, ovisno o tome na koji način se čitaju i kako si ih osoba koja čita protumači. 
Sad bih tvoj post i moj spojila, i u mojem bih otklonila ako je tko dobio osjećaj dosadne sladunjavosti. Znači na realno ponašanje sam mislila. Ne treba nitko pred nikim puzati, nego se muškarci nekad previše zanesu i opuste u nemoći i njihovom pojednostavljivanju emocijonalnih situacija, a mi žene smo često pre emocionalne. 
Znači nisam mislila da on treba 24 sata biti opterećen sa time što ona misli i što bi baš sada trebala ili htjela.
Ali ako se ukaže situacija da postoji problem, da se sa njime suoči. Ja sam često bila u situaciji "ej treba mi..." a dobila "aha, evo sad ću" i na tome ostalo.
Tako je teško kad ne znaš objasniti kao ja sada, ali potpuno se slažem sa zadnjim trininim postom znači ne ništa raditi na romantičan "proljev" (da prostite) način, ali biti tu za djecu na primjer kad god i za šta god.

I ja sam najozbiljnije mislila kad sam mu rekla da idem i da sumnjam u svoje osjećaje (zaista sam sumnjala), i da mi treba vremena i da mi se čini da MI više nemamo smisla i nemamo što jedno drugom dati. Zajedničkim trudom sve se je vratilo jer očito nije ni nestalo skroz, a ja sam bila uvjerena da ga više ne volim. Meni je MM išao do bola na živce, nisam htjela da mi se približava, smatrala sam ga užasom, ali to je bila neka glupa kriza i totalno sam bila u nekoj depresiji. A veze nije imalo sa pravim stanjem stvari. 
Najgore se je ne truditi i prihvatiti stvari crno bijele. Ako se izmiri sa time da ga ona ne voli nće nikada znati šta bi bilo da je napravio ovo ili ono. Ako pokuša manje će žaliti.
I ne mislim da pokušaji trebaju biti ponižavajući i papučerski ili iz američkih filmova.

----------


## Trina

E sad se i ja slažem s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

Ako su već zaglibili do te mjere da žena stvarno ne voli i neće nikada natrag on to još ne zna, ali svakako je bolje pokušati nego pustiti i praviti da se ne događa. Pustiti nekoga da razmišlja i stajati udaljeno i postrani i čekati da joj se iskristalizira, ne znam šta se postiže. Ona u tome može vidjeti ne zainteresiranost, a zapravo vapi da joj pomogne da formiraju problem i zašto je nastao. Nekad ne znamo zašto nam je nešto i ne znamo imenovati što je to. Za to postoje stručnjaci, ali ona tamo neće koliko sam shvatila. 
Probaj sam, možda ti on da neki bolji savjet nego svi mi zajedno.

----------


## nenaa

> E sad se i ja slažem s tobom


Eh vidiš kako je to lijepo  :Grin:

----------


## Jasna

Ako ste tako dugo zajedno, imate djecu, gradili ste kuću, zajednički hobiji... mora biti nešto što ju je glodalo cijelo vrijeme i sad očito prelilo čašu. 
Mene osobno najviše glođe što u masi situacija imam osjećaj da sam sama (briga oko djece, kućanstva).. situacije koje nenaa opisuje (ej treba mi...  kod mene je odgovor najčešće.. pa šta ne možeš sama..).. uz to  masu situacija s dvoje djece meni treba netko da se o meni brine (o nekim mojim osnovnim potrebama), jer su djeca kao priljepci za majku, ali ne i za oca i on to ne kuži. Ne kuži da se on može uvući u spavaću sobu vikendom i spavati, a da bi ja bila otkrivena u prvih pola minute o dvoje bi jahalo na meni... Život se sastoji od hrpe takvih situacija koje bi se razgovorom i razumijevanjem dale riješiti, čak i bez prevelikog truda... ali... ovako nakon svakog "ej treba mi.." "ajde pliz.." ostaje gorak okus u ustima koji vodi ili u depresiju,... ili u mrvicu manju ljubav prema partneru.. a mrvicu po mrvicu.. do selidbe.

----------


## Trina

I ja mislim tako nekako, baš mrvica po mrvica i dođe do eksplozije pa se onda pokušavaju pohvatati raznorazni razlozi koji bi trebali biti što konkretniji. Mi smo imali, i dalje imamo taj problem neshvaćanja. To mi već izgleda kao nekakva parodija i nikako na zelenu granu. uvijek nešto fali. Svaka životna faza mi je nedorečena, fali dobar happy end, sve započinjem i završavam sama. A on živi svoj život. Povremeno mu padne napamet da bi se mogao malo trgnuti ali budući da ja ne funkcioniramo po principu botuna pa da stisneš "ajmo mala" i "aj sad stani", kod mene to tako ne ide. Treba mi nekakvo kontinuirano zadovoljstvo koje će nas gurati naprijed i pomagati nam da rješavamo nekakve problemčiće. 

Pa nekako polazim od sebe kao žene da bi možda shvatila ovog čovjeka koji je otvorio temu. Mislim da se kod tih bračnih puknuća dogodi baš to-mrvica po mrvica nezadovoljstva, nerazumijevanja, krivih postupaka i dođe do razvoda.

----------


## RozaGroza

Cure fakat dobro pišete   :Naklon:  
Trina i Nenaa skupa bi mogle otvorit super bračno savjetovalište!!!

Ja isto mislim da je trebaš pustiti da si posloži misli u glavi. Što ne znaći da je ne smiješ zazvati, biti tu za nju itd. Jednostavno  je nemoj forsirati na priče o pomirenju...budi joj podrška u vašoj krizi, ili kraju, što god to bilo. Ne znam da išta što bi ti sad napravio može promjeniti ono što je u njenom srcu. Ali srce je prevrtljivo, i što je sad, ne mora biti i sutra.

Ali definitivno ne mislim da je ideja da djeca budu 2 dana tamo 2 amo dobra ideja. Ja sam iz rastavljenog braka, i najmrže mi je bilo to seljenje, jedan tjedan u jednog drugi u drugog, UŽAS! To morate pametnije urediti zbog njih, ne misliti na sebe u tim situacijama.

----------


## dp

Curke, danas mi je gužva na poslu pa sam jedva pročitao, odgovarati ću kasnije. 
Dakle, rekla je da danas seli (organizirala si za vrijeme posla, ne želi moju pomoč koju sam ponudio). Ja se vraćam kući ...

Jutros sam je dočekao kod vrtića (najavio se), otišli smo na kavu i složio sam se sa njom da se moramo na neko vrijeme razdvojiti jer činimo nervoznim jedno drugoga; ja nju svojim prisustvom i ponavljanjem jednih te istih pitanja, a ona mene zatvorenošću i odbijanjem.

Djeca budu kod nje (psihički trenutno nisam u stanju brinuti niti za sebe - može preporuka za psihologa ?!), ali vikende čemo provoditi zajedno (nadam se), valjda i neka poslijepodneva. 

Budem kasnije još o uzrocima koje sam pohvatao, moram sada kući  :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

cure su dobro rekle, pusti je malo neka sredi misli samo sa sobom. 
nadam se da cete kroz zajednicke vikende pomalo izgraditi vas odnos iz pocetka   :Heart:

----------


## dp

Sam sam u kući, sve je tiho (punica i njena majka su u prizemlju, oni žive s nama) ... 
Poslao sam joj poruku u kojoj pitam za djecu, nije odgovorila.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nisam više siguran želim li spašavati brak, ničim mi nije dala razloga da povjerujem da joj je stalo.
... još ime nekih bitnih detalja koje sam mislio napisati, ali sam ipak obrisao... Mislim da je gotovo, no pričekati ću tjedan - dva da vidim razvoj situacije.

----------


## amyx

Iskreno se nadam da ćete uspijeti riješiti probleme

----------


## Mukica

ja bi razmislila o tome nije li upoznala nekog drugog

----------


## dp

> ja bi razmislila o tome nije li upoznala nekog drugog


Bingo ! Sve upućuje na to, već sam bio napisao post o tome, pa ga obrisao... 
Naime, iskopao sam (sramim se što sam kopao, nisam izdržao), sve poriče, iako nemam objašnjenja, tj. ima ali su prozirna...

Ne znam zašto ne kaže i okonča muke sebi i meni. Idem spat.

----------


## amyx

Laku noć

----------


## Mukica

pa da, sto bi drugo bilo
ja fakat ne znam ni zene ni muskarce koji se samo tak odjednom dignu i kazu, odoh ja bez da nisu sigurni u to kamo ili kome zapravo idu




> Ne znam zašto ne kaže i okonča muke sebi i meni. Idem spat.


mozda zato sto bi da je i vuk sit i koza cijela
mozda jednostavno ne vidi kako da bude najpostenije
jedno je sigurno - nije ni njoj lako
mozda te zeli sto manje povrijediti
mozda ovo mozda ono
samo ti i ona to znate

ne tako davno na ovom je forumu postao jedan muskarac kojeg je zena ostavila zbog drugoga 
otisla je drugome i ostavila i njega i djecu
on je sad u sretnoj vezi s drugom
mislim da sam neki dan cula i da cekaju bebu   :Heart:  


glavu gore
ako je to sto ima drugog razlog bice ti uzasno tesko 
znam da je ovo nekaj najgore kaj ti bilo ko moze reci, cak je i meni zlo kad to cujem - ali vrijeme zaista lijeci sve rane... najgore je cekat da to vrijeme prodje

al prezivjeces  :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Muki je sve rekla u ovom zadnjem postu
Tebi, dp, svu sreću   :Love:

----------


## Trina

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bi razmislila o tome nije li upoznala nekog drugog
> 
> 
> Bingo ! Sve upućuje na to, već sam bio napisao post o tome, pa ga obrisao... 
> Naime, iskopao sam (sramim se što sam kopao, nisam izdržao), sve poriče, iako nemam objašnjenja, tj. ima ali su prozirna...
> 
> Ne znam zašto ne kaže i okonča muke sebi i meni. Idem spat.


Zato što ju je sram i zato što zna da je to najgore što ti je mogla napravitit pa se ne može suočit s tobom.

----------


## Jasna

Meni u cijeloj priču dp-a fali sredina. Upoznali su se, brak, djeca .. idila.. onda crna rupa.. i hop ona odlazi jer ga ne voli..
A što je u toj crnoj rupi..
Ako žena ima nekoga, pa morala je bar nekada sumljivo izlaziti, visiti previše na kompu, sms-ovi..... mislim da je tako nešto uz dvoje djece vrlo teško sakriti /ja uz dvoje djece ne stignem pola sata dnevno imati za sebe../.
A kako teorija mrvica drži vodu onda je sigurno bar nekad pokazivala nezadovoljstvo, prigovarala, svađala se.. bila nezadovoljna.. upućivala (eksplicitno i implicitno) što joj smeta.. Možda je u previše situacija pokazivala da joj je stalo (dok si ti bio nezainteresiran) da se potrošila.. i sad djeluje da joj nije stalo...
A i ovo (citat: psihički trenutno nisam u stanju brinuti niti za sebe)  mi upućuje da si možda osoba koja je njoj bila više "treće djete" nego odrasla podrška u nekim drugim problemima (bolesti klinaca, dvoje male i zahtjevne djece....)

----------


## mamma san

Ali ja uopće ne mislim da je sad bitno da li je izlazila, smsala, visila na kompu....to nije poanta ove teme. 
Nije na nama da govorimo o kvaliteti nečije veze, života...popunjavanju crnih rupa. Nije na nama da analiziramo čovjeka koji se usudio reći da trenutno nema snage...

Dp traži savjet za izlazak iz krize. I mislim da su ga cure baš dobro savjetovale.   :Smile:

----------


## Jasna

Mama san, izlazak iz krize uvelike ovisi o tome kako je do krize došlo.
Ako žena ima ljubavnika onda je to jedna stvar, a ako dp nije bio onakav kakvog si je ona htjela (možda opravdano, možda ne) to je onda druga priča.

----------


## gita75

> Mama san, izlazak iz krize uvelike ovisi o tome kako je do krize došlo.
> Ako žena ima ljubavnika onda je to jedna stvar, a ako dp nije bio onakav kakvog si je ona htjela (možda opravdano, možda ne) to je onda druga priča.


Mislim da ni jedan od naših muževa nije nije onakav kakvog smo htjeli (makar ponekad).

----------


## dp

> Meni u cijeloj priču dp-a fali sredina. Upoznali su se, brak, djeca .. idila.. onda crna rupa.. i hop ona odlazi jer ga ne voli..
> A što je u toj crnoj rupi..
> Ako žena ima nekoga, pa morala je bar nekada sumljivo izlaziti, visiti previše na kompu, sms-ovi..... mislim da je tako nešto uz dvoje djece vrlo teško sakriti /ja uz dvoje djece ne stignem pola sata dnevno imati za sebe../.


Djecu sam čuvao ja, ona je imala dodatni posao koji joj je opravdavao kašnjenja. 




> A kako teorija mrvica drži vodu onda je sigurno bar nekad pokazivala nezadovoljstvo, prigovarala, svađala se.. bila nezadovoljna.. upućivala (eksplicitno i implicitno) što joj smeta.. Možda je u previše situacija pokazivala da joj je stalo (dok si ti bio nezainteresiran) da se potrošila.. i sad djeluje da joj nije stalo...
> A i ovo (citat: psihički trenutno nisam u stanju brinuti niti za sebe)  mi upućuje da si možda osoba koja je njoj bila više "treće djete" nego odrasla podrška u nekim drugim problemima (bolesti klinaca, dvoje male i zahtjevne djece....)


Pokazivala je nezadovoljstvo, ali nije htjela razgovarati o tome. Mislio sam da je to prolazna faza jer je rješavala faks (diplomirati će za mjesec-dva) ...
Glede brige o klincima, radova na kući, brige o režijama, ... sam se maksimalno angažirao, možda i previše pa nismo imali vremena posvetiti se jedno drugom. Odgovorna sam osoba koja se drži dogovora i rokova, nije mi teško ništa raditi. 
Priznajem da nisam dovoljno iskazivao emocije, no mislim da je toga nedostajalo s obje strane.
Otkako je kriza počela sam postao psihički labilan, nervozan, ... jer sam se pitao što se događa, tražio odgovore koje mi nije davala, htio pronaći izlaz iz krize.
Sada vidim izlaz, ali mi se baš ne sviđa   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sada se samo želim smiriti da se mogu opet posvetiti djeci, prema njoj mi osjećaji hlade ...

----------


## mamma san

> Jasna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mama san, izlazak iz krize uvelike ovisi o tome kako je do krize došlo.
> Ako žena ima ljubavnika onda je to jedna stvar, a ako dp nije bio onakav kakvog si je ona htjela (možda opravdano, možda ne) to je onda druga priča.
> 
> 
> Mislim da ni jedan od naših muževa nije nije onakav kakvog smo htjeli (makar ponekad).


A što misliš da li smo mi (p)ostale onakve kakve su naši muževi/partneri htjeli? 


Normalno je da se ljudi mjenjaju. Sve se mijenja. Njihova stajališta, ideje, želje, iskustva..sve to utječe na nas i našu okolinu. 

I definitivno je za krizu potrebno dvoje. Nikad se niti jedan brak nije raspao zato što je samo on ili ona krivi.   :Wink:  

No, ništa od toga nije tema ovog topica. 

Uopće ne želim da se ovdje seciraju, opravdavaju i sl. osobe koje su postavile neki upit za pomoć, neki problem i sl., jer vrlo dobro znam kako će takav topic završiti.  :/ 

Tema je IZLAZAK iz krize jedne veze.   :Smile:  
Možemo pričati i o krizama...ali bez seciranja, optuživanja, i sl.

----------


## fegusti

na svim sličnim temama smo dolazili do zaključka da mijenjati možemo samo sebe i da je uzaludno pokušavati mijenjati druge jer je to teško učiniti bez optužbi, kritiziranja i manipuliranja.
oni se mogu promijeniti ako sami to žele.
ponekad ih na to možemo potaknuti ali odluka o promjeni je samo njihova.

mislim da nije niti bitno ima li ona drugog ili ne. to je nagađanje. 
treba se okrenuti činjenici da je otišla i odvela djecu pa razmisliti što je najpametnije učiniti, a to ne može nitko osim vas.




> Priznajem da nisam dovoljno iskazivao emocije, no mislim da je toga nedostajalo s obje strane.


ovoga najčešće postanemo svjesni kada je već kasno.
općenito nas život treba šutnuti u guzicu da razmislimo gdje smo pogriješili ali ne zato da okrivljavamo sebe ili druge već da grešku ne ponovimo, da iz toga izvučemo pouku.

----------


## RozaGroza

Dp nešto se tebi prebrzo osječaju mjenjaju...jedan dan je voliš i sve bi učinio da ti se vrati, umireš od želje da se pomirite, drugi dan več se osječaji hlade i razmišljaš dal je pomirenje uopče vrijedno truda. Možda da i sam sjedneš i razmisliš što osječaš zaista?

It takes two to tango...

----------


## Trina

dp, komunikacija vam sigurno nije jača strana. To što njoj nije pasalo u braku sigurno traje dugo a nezadovoljstvo je gadna stvar. I ako je neka druga osoba u pitanju, nešto je moralo biti trulo u braku, jel tako? Ružno i tužno je to što nisu obje strane htjele razvod. Što djeca kažu, kako oni doživljavaju njihov odlazak, jeste razgovaralai?

----------


## dp

> Dp nešto se tebi prebrzo osječaju mjenjaju...jedan dan je voliš i sve bi učinio da ti se vrati, umireš od želje da se pomirite, drugi dan več se osječaji hlade i razmišljaš dal je pomirenje uopče vrijedno truda. Možda da i sam sjedneš i razmisliš što osječaš zaista?
> 
> It takes two to tango...


I dalje bih volio da se vrati, no sve manje imam nade u to. Čini mi se da tražim razloge da to prestanem željeti jer se psihički i fizički uništavam sve više iz dana u dan, neizvjesnost me ubija...

Sinoć sam je pitao SMS-om kako su djeca, odgovorila je jutros da je zaspala s njima i nije pročitala poruku. Znam da nije spavala jer koristi bežićni Internet na moje ime pa sam vidio na korisničkim stranicama da je bila na netu... Većer prije toga isto. ... a to je jedina stvar koju sam je pitao cijeli dan, mislim da nisam bio naporan, ipak su klinci prvu noć u novom stanu...

----------


## dp

> dp, komunikacija vam sigurno nije jača strana. To što njoj nije pasalo u braku sigurno traje dugo a nezadovoljstvo je gadna stvar. I ako je neka druga osoba u pitanju, nešto je moralo biti trulo u braku, jel tako? Ružno i tužno je to što nisu obje strane htjele razvod. Što djeca kažu, kako oni doživljavaju njihov odlazak, jeste razgovaralai?


Danas ću biti s djecom poslije vrtića, što da ih pitam ? 
Glede nezadovoljstva, mislim da smo na neki naćin prošli tu temu; bilo je nezadovoljstva, ali nije se razgovaralo; ja nisam bio svjestan da su problemi tako ozbiljni (i to si jako predbacujem, jer kada shvatim da imam problem, onda ga rješavam), a ona se zatvarala i tražila rješenje u dodatnom poslu, "bježanju" od kuće i sl. Nezadovoljstva je bilo i s moje strane, ali sam ih pripisivao trenutnoj situaciji, mislio da će proći kad završi faks i bude više s nama pa sam šutio o tome.

Mislim da više nema smisla pretresati prošle događaje (na forumu), s njom bih rado još jednom prošao kroz sve ako bude voljna.
Hvala na savjetima i idejama, sada mi ostaje čekati i vidjeti razvoj situacije.

Budem se još javio o razvoju situacije.

----------


## Mukica

nemas ti kaj djecu pitati za nju osim kak je bilo u vrticu i kak su oni
vas dvoje trebate sjesti i razgovarati i dogovoriti se sto cete i na koji nacin saopciti djeci i kako cete s njima razgovarati i sto ce uopce biti s njima
nemojte ih zbunjivati i nemojte se preko djece razgovarati

osim toga, proslo je tek par dana
nista nije jos gotovo nti je zavrseno
sve jos visi u zraku kolko ja kuzim iz tvojih postova
zato polako
skulirajte se obadva
koncentrirajte i rjesvajte jedno po jedno

----------


## dp

> nemas ti kaj djecu pitati za nju osim kak je bilo u vrticu i kak su oni
> vas dvoje trebate sjesti i razgovarati i dogovoriti se sto cete i na koji nacin saopciti djeci i kako cete s njima razgovarati i sto ce uopce biti s njima
> nemojte ih zbunjivati i nemojte se preko djece razgovarati


Ma nisam niti mislio nešto pokušavati preko njih, to bi bilo vrlo glupo i nerazumno.




> osim toga, proslo je tek par dana
> nista nije jos gotovo nti je zavrseno
> sve jos visi u zraku kolko ja kuzim iz tvojih postova
> zato polako skulirajte se obadva
> koncentrirajte i rjesvajte jedno po jedno


Već sam odlučio pričekati da se skuliramo.

----------


## elin

dp, hvala ti što si mi vratio povjerenje u muški rod. Niti u snu nisam mislila da muški na taj način mogu patiti i razmišljati i imati iste faze krize kao i ja.

Evo ti, zauzvrat nekaj iz ženske perspektive:
1. ako ti žena kaže da te ne voli, onda te ne voli. Mi žene to ne radimo samo tako, ako to kažemo onda smo sigurne da to i osjećamo. 
2. sama žena odlazi sa 2 djece - ja sam dosta samostalna, ali i kod mene bi to izazvalo određeni strah, pa previranje kako će razvod utjecati na djecu i sl.; u svakom slučaju da ima u meni iti trunke ljubavi, ma čak ne mora biti i ljubav, već bilo kakvog poštovanja i povjerenja ostala bih u braku barem radi djece i pokušala izgladiti odnose.

Ergo, nemoj se ljutiti, ali ja ti mislim da ona ima drugog i zato je nervira da si ti blizu, ona si slaže drugi život.

Ista stvar kod mene i MUBM, ja sam htjela razgovarati, ja sam htjela da nađemo izlaz, on ne i čak sam ga nervirala. Ima drugu, slaže si život sa njom. Gotovo je, dragi moj, što prije prihvatiš tu činjenicu bolje za tebe.

Sorry, sigurno te ovo boli pročitati, ali ovo nisam napisala da bi te povrijedila, nego zato što to fakat mislim. A mogućno sam i u krivu, daj bože da jesam, biti ću najsretnija ako je tako.

----------


## dp

[quote="elin"]dp, hvala ti što si mi vratio povjerenje u muški rod. Niti u snu nisam mislila da muški na taj način mogu patiti i razmišljati i imati iste faze krize kao i ja.
<cut> [quote]

Uvijek nastojim sve racionalno shvatiti, no dok su osječaji i emocije u pitanju onda tu baš nema puno razuma, ne ?   :Sad:  
Svjestan sam kuda sve vodi (osim ako...), polako se pomirujem sa činjenicama. Boli me to što mislim da nisam to zaslužio tek tako, bez šanse za ispraviti nepravdu.

----------


## elin

> Svjestan sam kuda sve vodi (osim ako...), polako se pomirujem sa činjenicama. Boli me to što mislim da nisam to zaslužio tek tako, bez šanse za ispraviti nepravdu.


o.k. u fazi si krivnje. Bila u njoj. Izvući ćeš se. Nisi zaslužio, ali nije niti na tebi, to je nešto što se dogodilo i niti je tvoja niti njezina krivnja. Klinci, posao, obveze, umoran si kad dođeš doma, pa time i razdražljiv, ponekad kažeš nešto što ne misliš, ali si eto iznerviran svime. I tako to ide mic po mic dok ne dođe do nedostatka komunikacije. Opet ti ponavljam, nisi ti kriv.

----------


## elin

dodatak: točno je i ovo tvoje da nisi to zaslužio tek tako, bez šanse popravka. Tako je bilo i kod mene, taj osjećaj da te netko odbacio kao staru krpu je grozan. Oporavak od toga je dug i težak i ja se još uvijek oporavljam, ali znam da ću biti dobro, pa ćeš tako i ti.

----------


## Jasna

Žao mi je što sam dobila kritike tipa:
"Uopće ne želim da se ovdje seciraju, opravdavaju i sl. osobe koje su postavile neki upit za pomoć, neki problem i sl., jer vrlo dobro znam kako će takav topic završiti."
Moja poanta nije bila pretjerano seciranje... Ali bez seciranja ne možeš otkriti uzrok. Bez rješavanja uzroka kako ćeš riješiti problem.

dp ako si stvarno bio podrška u kući oko klinaca i kućanskih poslova, a ne "muško" kojem je posao u kući čitanje novina i gledanje TV-a.. (a obzirom da si i na forumu potražio pomoć isto puno pozitive ubacuje u tvoju sliku).. + kasnonoćno zujanje po internetu... i meni sve smrdi na drugoga.... 

u svakom slučaju probaj od nje saznati uzrok.

----------


## Trina

Ne znam koliko ti, dp uopće želiš biti otvoren ovdje na forumu. Rekao si da ti je žena pisala tu i vjerujem da pretpostavljaš kako bi mogla i pročitati ovo, možda si zato malo škrt na detaljima. Ne vjerujem da se takve stvari dešavaju iz vedra neba. Ti si morao vidjeti da imate problemčinu, čim ona ne priča, čim je hladna i distancirana, morao si nešto poduzeti osim pitanja :"što ti je?". Zašto misliš da ima drugog? Misliš li da te je prestala voljeti zbog tog nekog ili misliš da je našla drugog radi nestanka ljubavi? 

Baš ovih dana moj prijatelj se razvodi od žene. Isto ne zna u čemu je stvar, nije mu jasno što se dogodilo, kako to sve tako naglo. A u razgovoru s njom ispada da su u velikim problemima već godinama. Samo što on to nije znao i ne shvaća još uvijek

----------


## dp

> Žao mi je što sam dobila kritike tipa:
> "Uopće ne želim da se ovdje seciraju, opravdavaju i sl. osobe koje su postavile neki upit za pomoć, neki problem i sl., jer vrlo dobro znam kako će takav topic završiti."
> Moja poanta nije bila pretjerano seciranje... Ali bez seciranja ne možeš otkriti uzrok. Bez rješavanja uzroka kako ćeš riješiti problem.


Slažem se s ovim da treba naći uzrok, ali što ako je prekasno, a čini mi se da je ?!
Opet ponavljam da si predbacujem što nisam problem primjetio ranije, mislim da je ona znala da imamo problem. 




> dp ako si stvarno bio podrška u kući oko klinaca i kućanskih poslova, a ne "muško" kojem je posao u kući čitanje novina i gledanje TV-a.. (a obzirom da si i na forumu potražio pomoć isto puno pozitive ubacuje u tvoju sliku).. + kasnonoćno zujanje po internetu... i meni sve smrdi na drugoga.... 
> 
> u svakom slučaju probaj od nje saznati uzrok.


Što da kažem, brinuo sam  da klinci budu siti (čak sam kolače poćeo peći   :Razz:  , palačine barem jednom tjedno), da se ne mlate, da na vrijeme idu na spavanje ... Kolike smo vikende bili samo oni i ja, a zadnjih dva-tri mjeseca i mnoge večeri.
Ovo sa Internetom si pogodila, no uvijek su bila dva laptopa u igri, njen i moj. Ona si je radila nešto za faks, posao, ja sam pratio motori.hr forum, newse i sl. U tom protračenom vremenu trebalo je nešto poduzeti, možda sam i pokušao nekoliko puta ali nije joj se dalo. Završilo bi da sam ja prvi odlazio u krevet, pa bi ona došla kasnje...

----------


## elin

dp  :Love:  glavu gore, bit će bolje.

----------


## dp

> Ne znam koliko ti, dp uopće želiš biti otvoren ovdje na forumu. Rekao si da ti je žena pisala tu i vjerujem da pretpostavljaš kako bi mogla i pročitati ovo, možda si zato malo škrt na detaljima. Ne vjerujem da se takve stvari dešavaju iz vedra neba. Ti si morao vidjeti da imate problemčinu, čim ona ne priča, čim je hladna i distancirana, morao si nešto poduzeti osim pitanja :"što ti je?". Zašto misliš da ima drugog? Misliš li da te je prestala voljeti zbog tog nekog ili misliš da je našla drugog radi nestanka ljubavi? 
> 
> Baš ovih dana moj prijatelj se razvodi od žene. Isto ne zna u čemu je stvar, nije mu jasno što se dogodilo, kako to sve tako naglo. A u razgovoru s njom ispada da su u velikim problemima već godinama. Samo što on to nije znao i ne shvaća još uvijek


Nije bila na forumu već dugo, ali bez obzira neki detalji se ne iznose u javnost. Rado bih da niti ovo ne pročita, ali ako ipak naleti ne bih htio da je dodatno povrijedim zbog (možda subjektivnog) iznošenja prljavog veša.
Vjerojatno sam pisanje na forumu i započeo iz nekih sebičnih razloga, da sebi olakšam, možda sam se i nadao da će pročitati pa me na ovaj način saslušati kad već neće u 4 oka ...

----------


## Tami25

joj dp, suposjećam s tobom, premda ne znam što da ti kažem a da nije već rečeno...
ja isto trenutno prolazim krizu, iako kod mene još nije došlo do te točke kao kod vas, kod mene se tek kuha.
i već neko vrijeme smatram da ne štimaju stvari u potpunosti, dugo nisam s nekim stvarima zadovoljna, udaljili smo se dosta... u biti ne radimo na vezi. vrijeme je krajnje za ozbiljan razgovor, iako nikako da se odvažim na to, ali morat ću što prije. do sada sam samo tu i tamo nešto rekla usput, bacila koji "hint" što me smeta, pa nije imalo nekog efekta... ali ja sam isto dosta zatvorena i teško mi je prisiliti se na (teške) razgovore. a imam osjećaj ko da sam u zatvoru a ne vezi. dijete naravno daje samo dodatnu težinu stvarima.
nije mi namjera da ti uzurpiram topic, samo eto da malo podijelimo iskustva..

nadam se da će se vaša kriza uskoro razriješiti, makar s kakvim god ishodom, jer bilo kakva čista situacija je bolja od ove "mutne" i nerazriješene. barem ćeš znati što ti je dalje činiti.

 :Love:

----------


## pikula

Dp drži se   :Love:   Ja sam od onih koje bi kad se durim i više nemam snage za nikakvu komunikaciju da muž doleti zgrabi me i odnese negdje gdje smo sami, gdje ne čeka suđe (a da je pritom organizirao bejbisitnig ) - odabit mjesta bi morao značiti da zna što mi s mota po glavi i srcu i da nije da ga nije briga nego eto nije sitgao, mogao itsl. Možda jekod vas kasno za to, ali moram priznati da ja dignem ledeni zid premam užu iz protesta i nemoži zadnja stvar koju bih htjela je da odustane od prve i da posluša savjete - tipa ne bi to radila da joj je stalo. Da meni nije stalo ja bih bila ful kul i ponašala se prema dragom kao prema starom prijatelju - nisam se razvodila, ali sam imala prekid  duuge veze i kad sam bila na miru s tim ništa se nisam morala "braniti" šutnjom i durenjem. Po meni dramatičnost poteza govori o intenzitetu emocija, a one nikad nisu banalne i jednoznačne. Čak i da je netko treći u pitanju - nije isto da li je to emotivna "osveta" za sve povrjeđenosti ili je sigurna da je našla pravu ljubav- u što sumnjam. Da je mirno bi porazgovarala s tobom jer bi joj srce bilo na mjestu. Skrivenu ljubav otkriva sreća na licu koja se neda sakriti, smješak na sms koji ti okrene cijeli svijet i želudac.. (ja kad sam to vidjela na tom mom bivšem znala sam da nemam zašto biti tužna - ok, nje bio brak, nisu bila djeca, nije mi obećao vječnost, ali emotivno  8) ) Mržnja, bijes, hladnoća ... Možda se puno gorčine skupilo, ali nije gotovo. Treba uzet lopatu i otkopat g...a.

----------


## pikula

nemoži= nemoći, odabit=odabit, sitgao= stigao
Potraži prijatelja za razgovor u živo, nekog tko vas pozna kao par, samo pazi na lešinare koji guštaju na to da je nekom gore nego njima pa vole pogoršavati stvari. Ja sam par puta naletila na takve kad sam bila koma pa sam ostala  :shock:  Ljudi razviju neku čudnu sklonost sapunici pa im je bezveze da se pomirite i sve ok.

----------


## dp

> nemoži= nemoći, odabit=odabit, sitgao= stigao
> Potraži prijatelja za razgovor u živo, nekog tko vas pozna kao par, samo pazi na lešinare koji guštaju na to da je nekom gore nego njima pa vole pogoršavati stvari. Ja sam par puta naletila na takve kad sam bila koma pa sam ostala  :shock:  Ljudi razviju neku čudnu sklonost sapunici pa im je bezveze da se pomirite i sve ok.


Prijatelji i poznanici uglavnom kažu "ah, što joj je to trebalo ?!".
Kuma (njena stara prijateljica) kaže "ne možeš nekoga natjerati da te voli", mislim da zna više nego mi želi reći. ... pa me tješi, "mlad si, zgodan, intelektualac, život ide dalje ..." Tog trena ta utjeha me pogodila k'o grom iz vedra neba, nisam htio razmišljati o toj opciji. Sada mi se čini na mjestu...

Danas sam bio kod roditelja na selu (gdje je ona mrzila ići, iako su se odnosili fer prema njoj, a i klincima je bilo super), napravili smo neke poslove i vratio sam se u Zagreb kući, jer je rekla da će biti tu sa klincima  do navečer; klince je ostavila mami (mojoj punici) i otišla "u nepoznatom pravcu". Zvao sam je oko 12:00, nije odgovorila na poziv.
Sada sam sa klincima, ispekli kokice, gledaju 101 dalmatinera, planiram kasnije napraviti palačinke i okupati ih. 
Paula kaže da joj je lijepo u "novoj kući", ali da je doma ljepše. Pa je pitala "kada ćeš nas doći posjetiti, bila je već teta Natalija i njem muž, ..." (i još neki ljudi za koje nije znala tko su); nisam je ispitivao, sama je to ispričala.
Ne znam koliko ću još izdržati, čini mi se da sam se skulirao, razmotrio opcije rastave, možda je i to rješenje, nije dovoljno da je jednom stalo.

----------


## dp

> Da meni nije stalo ja bih bila ful kul i ponašala se prema dragom kao prema starom prijatelju - nisam se razvodila, ali sam imala prekid  duuge veze i kad sam bila na miru s tim ništa se nisam morala "braniti" šutnjom i durenjem. Po meni dramatičnost poteza govori o intenzitetu emocija, a one nikad nisu banalne i jednoznačne. Čak i da je netko treći u pitanju - nije isto da li je to emotivna "osveta" za sve povrjeđenosti ili je sigurna da je našla pravu ljubav- u što sumnjam. Da je mirno bi porazgovarala s tobom jer bi joj srce bilo na mjestu. Skrivenu ljubav otkriva sreća na licu koja se neda sakriti, smješak na sms koji ti okrene cijeli svijet i želudac.. (ja kad sam to vidjela na tom mom bivšem znala sam da nemam zašto biti tužna - ok, nje bio brak, nisu bila djeca, nije mi obećao vječnost, ali emotivno  8) ) Mržnja, bijes, hladnoća ... Možda se puno gorčine skupilo, ali nije gotovo. Treba uzet lopatu i otkopat g...a.


Pikulo, drugi put sam pročitao ovaj dio i srce mi je malo poskočilo; ona stvarno nije tip sa dlakom na jeziku, kad nešto želi, to kaže (utoliko me ćudi da me nije upozorila na probleme)...
S druge strane, prima i odgovara na gomile SMSova, a sada ima i punu slobodu raditi što hoće u svom novom stanu (dok klinci zaspu).

----------


## pikula

Na forumu uvijek moraš biti svjestan da ljudi pišu iz perspektive osobnog iskustva, pa nemoj to tumačiti kao proročanstva   :Smile: . Ja sam ti svojim postom htjela samo ispričati neku drugu perspektivu od one koja je prevladavala u odgovorima - iako su i ti postovi itekako utemeljeni i dobro napisani. No to su sve samo naša mišljenja. Ono što je najbitnije je da ti gđa morate sjesti i morate zaključiti na čemu ste i prezentirat irazvoj situacije jasno i s puno strpljenja djeci - kako ti je mukica savjetovala. To je ključno. Ti imaš pravo na emotivno razriješenje ove krize pa i na smireno objašnjenje. Što god da je razlog bježanje i skrivanje su nepravda. Osim ako je u pitanju nasilje, pa žena spašava živu glavu, naravno.

----------


## dp

Što mislite, da li je u redu pokupiti djecu u unajmljeni stan i ne reći mi gdje se nalaze ? ... već treći dan ! (OK, bili su jučer doma, igrali smo se i pekli palačinke).
Naravno, razlog odlaska nije nasilje i sl.

----------


## koryanshea

> Što mislite, da li je u redu pokupiti djecu u unajmljeni stan i ne reći mi gdje se nalaze ? ... već treći dan ! (OK, bili su jučer doma, igrali smo se i pekli palačinke).
> Naravno, razlog odlaska nije nasilje i sl.


nisam stručnjak ali koliko ja znam to je ilegalno...  :Sad:

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što mislite, da li je u redu pokupiti djecu u unajmljeni stan i ne reći mi gdje se nalaze ? ... već treći dan ! (OK, bili su jučer doma, igrali smo se i pekli palačinke).
> Naravno, razlog odlaska nije nasilje i sl.
> 
> 
> nisam stručnjak ali koliko ja znam to je ilegalno...


Možda ja nisam dovoljno strpljiv, ali ovo mi sve ide toliko na živce da mislim da ću joj sutra predložiti rastavu; OK, ja nju volim, nisam htio da se ovo dogodi, ali nisam baš mogao niti utjecati. Kao što kaže kuma - " ne možeš natjerati nekoga da te voli". Nikakvu šansu mi nije dala.
Pričao sam danas sa bratićem (stariji 13 godina od mene), prvi put se oženio sa 29. jer je ona rekla da je trudna (a nije bila), pa ga je varala, pa su se rastali 6 godina kasnije. Sada kaže da mi je to najbolje što mu se dogodilo u životu (ta rastava) jer je ubrzo upoznao svoju sadašnju suprugu s kojom je 14 godina u braku, kaže da se ne bi mijenjao s nikim na svijetu. Ima i kčer iz prvog braka, sada 20 godišnja žena koju su voljeli i mama i tata iako nisu živjeli zajedno. Malo sam si vratio samopouzdanje i gledam na ovo kao na novi početak.
Možda se nekome čini da prebrzo donosim zaključke, ali ovo traje već skoro dva mjeseca, a posljednjih tjedan dana fiksirali su stavove.
Uf...

----------


## Sirius Black

> Što mislite, da li je u redu pokupiti djecu u unajmljeni stan i ne reći mi gdje se nalaze ? ... već treći dan ! (OK, bili su jučer doma, igrali smo se i pekli palačinke).
> Naravno, razlog odlaska nije nasilje i sl.


Mislim da ovo nikako nije u redu, ja bih na tvom mjestu kontaktirala centar za soc. skrb. Ne znam koliko su djeca stara, ali mi nije u redu da ih je vodila sa sobom ako je htjela otići i da moraju živjeti negdje drugdje osim u svojoj kući, pogotovo ako je razlog ljubavnik. Ako ste se već trebali razdvojiti tak da ona bude s djecom, možda ste se trebali dogovoriti da ti privremeno odeš u unajmljeni stan a ona i djeca ostanu doma. Samo kaj joj onda ljubavnik ne bi mogao dolaziti. Sad ti živiš s ženinom mamom i bakom, a kaj ako se odlučite razvesti onda ćeš se ti odseliti a ona vratiti?

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što mislite, da li je u redu pokupiti djecu u unajmljeni stan i ne reći mi gdje se nalaze ? ... već treći dan ! (OK, bili su jučer doma, igrali smo se i pekli palačinke).
> Naravno, razlog odlaska nije nasilje i sl.
> 
> 
> Mislim da ovo nikako nije u redu, ja bih na tvom mjestu kontaktirala centar za soc. skrb. Ne znam koliko su djeca stara, ali mi nije u redu da ih je vodila sa sobom ako je htjela otići i da moraju živjeti negdje drugdje osim u svojoj kući, pogotovo ako je razlog ljubavnik. Ako ste se već trebali razdvojiti tak da ona bude s djecom, možda ste se trebali dogovoriti da ti privremeno odeš u unajmljeni stan a ona i djeca ostanu doma. Samo kaj joj onda ljubavnik ne bi mogao dolaziti. Sad ti živiš s ženinom mamom i bakom, a kaj ako se odlučite razvesti onda ćeš se ti odseliti a ona vratiti?


Dogovorili smo razgovor sutra kad klince ostavi u vrtiću; možda se nešto raspetlja. Spomenuti ću centar za soc. skrb, reći svoje stavove, smatram da nema smisla da živi u unajmljenom stanu (koji plaća iz zajedničke kasice) jer je kuća dovoljno velika da se uopće ne srećemo u njoj.
... nije OK, ali po malo mi pada mrak na oči. 

Ako (kad) se razvedemo, jedini način je da me isplate (jer imaju, ona i majka, još dva stana, a ja njih ne mogu isplatiti), ili da prodamo kuću, zatvorimo kredite i podijelimo ostatak love. 
U međuvremenu mogu živjeti sa punicom, a neću niti njoj braniti.
Želim samo da ovo što prije skonća jer me psihički i fizički ubija (smršavio sam 14kg u 40 dana, sada izgledam prilično fit  :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Paula kaže da joj je lijepo u "novoj kući", ali da je doma ljepše. Pa je pitala "kada ćeš nas doći posjetiti,



meni je ovo užasno tužno. ja mislim da ti sa svojom ženom moraš razgovarati što prije i za vrijeme tog razgovora donijeti zaključak o vašem braku. bez obzira na razloge, ako se tvoja žena želi razvesti od tebe, onda to i napravi. i dogovori se s njom da, s obzirom da pretpostavljam da će djeca ostati s njom, ona živi u vašoj kući. jer smatram da vaša djeca trebaju patiti što manje. ako već mama i tata neće živjeti zajedno, onda barem oni mogu živjeti u svom domu - mjestu koje najbolje poznaju i u kojem se osjećaju najsigurnije. a sigurnost, u bilo kojem obliku, im je sad najpotrebnija.

----------


## pomikaki

*dp*, vidim da ti iskusnije cure od mene već pametno odgovaraju, tako da se nemam što uplitati. 
Komentirala bih samo ovo sa seciranjem priče, ja sam za to da je ne seciraš puno tu po internetu jer nikad ne znaš tko će je čitati. Već si puno osobnih detalja iznio, po kojima te netko može prepoznati, pa gledaj da se ne zaletavaš s postovima koji će ovdje visjeti godinama a možda ćeš kasnije zažaliti što si ih napisao. Dakle, ne piši ništa za što nisi siguran da te neće smetati ako to pročitaju, recimo, kolege s posla, prijatelji, žena...
Sve najbolje...

----------


## nenaa

Vrativši se sa vikenda i pročitavši sve ovo, *dp* ovo ne bih inače nikome rekla i ovo nije *savjet*, ali čitajući sa tvoje strane (teško je jer njenu ne znam), gubim volju i za čitati a kamo li da bih nešto poduzimala. Malo bih je ja šokirala ionako nemam šta izgubiti, i ja bih na tvojem mjestu počela živjeti (počeo), pokoji izlazak. Potaknula (o) bih je da uđemo u proces rastave, i bila jako jako zagonetna. O djeci  brini i jako je lijepo da si sa njima i ne dj im nikada naslutiti šta ti i mama poduzimate ili ne poduzimate. 
Ponekad ljudi (tvoja žena) nisu svesni šta rade dok ne osjete isto sa druge strane. Ona možda sve to šta i sama radi nije spremna dobiti isti tretman sa tvoje strane. Pita li imaš li nekoga, ljubazni smješak. Ponekad i nismo svjesni da ne želimo izgubiti nekoga koga smatramo svojim. 
Ja bih se malo više posvetila sebi i stavljanju svog života na mjesto, ako ona nije trenutno zainteresirana za spašavanje braka. 
Ne znam, možda nije svjesna da te nebi voljela vidjeti sretnog i nasmješenog, a da ne zna zbog čega. Ali to trebaš napraviti zbog sebe, jer možda povratka i nema. Dobro ti je kuma rekla. I nije smak svijeta, jedino čuvaj i nemoj zapustiti dječicu.

----------


## dp

> Vrativši se sa vikenda i pročitavši sve ovo, *dp* ovo ne bih inače nikome rekla i ovo nije *savjet*, ali čitajući sa tvoje strane (teško je jer njenu ne znam), gubim volju i za čitati a kamo li da bih nešto poduzimala. Malo bih je ja šokirala ionako nemam šta izgubiti, i ja bih na tvojem mjestu počela živjeti (počeo), pokoji izlazak. Potaknula (o) bih je da uđemo u proces rastave, i bila jako jako zagonetna. O djeci  brini i jako je lijepo da si sa njima i ne dj im nikada naslutiti šta ti i mama poduzimate ili ne poduzimate. 
> Ponekad ljudi (tvoja žena) nisu svesni šta rade dok ne osjete isto sa druge strane. Ona možda sve to šta i sama radi nije spremna dobiti isti tretman sa tvoje strane. Pita li imaš li nekoga, ljubazni smješak. Ponekad i nismo svjesni da ne želimo izgubiti nekoga koga smatramo svojim. 
> Ja bih se malo više posvetila sebi i stavljanju svog života na mjesto, ako ona nije trenutno zainteresirana za spašavanje braka. 
> Ne znam, možda nije svjesna da te nebi voljela vidjeti sretnog i nasmješenog, a da ne zna zbog čega. Ali to trebaš napraviti zbog sebe, jer možda povratka i nema. Dobro ti je kuma rekla. I nije smak svijeta, jedino čuvaj i nemoj zapustiti dječicu.


Dočekao sam je ispred vrtića, pomogao ostaviti djecu, ja sam preuzeo Paulu i iskoristio priliku pitati je kako su proveli nedjelju; kaže bili smo na izletu u šumi. Tko je bio s vama ? Bio je onaj striček ... ("onaj" striček ! ).
Kaže, on voli dječicu, dobar je. Dobro Paula, budi dobra tetama, vidimo se kasnije... Stigli smo do njene grupe i ostavio sam je.
Sa suprugom sjeo u auto, kažem da bih htio rastavu, veli OK, u petak sam predala zahtijev. !!!
Dodatnih nekoliko rečenica, što je njena mama rekla, što je moj stari rekao (pričali su jučer), zaključili da se treba razvesti, zaključili da čemo trebati odvjetnike oko podjele imovine, ona smatra da joj pripada više od pola kuće i sl.

Mislim da bi ovdje trebalo prekinuti thread, nema više "što bi moglo biti", "što napraviti", ishod je definiran.

Žao mi je što na ovom divnom forumu sudjelujem samo u ovom tužnom threadu, no očekujte me za neko vrijeme u nekom podforumu sa vedrijim temama zbog kojih forum i postoji   :Heart:

----------


## nenaa

> Dočekao sam je ispred vrtića, pomogao ostaviti djecu, ja sam preuzeo Paulu i iskoristio priliku pitati je kako su proveli nedjelju; kaže bili smo na izletu u šumi. Tko je bio s vama ? Bio je onaj striček ... ("onaj" striček ! ).
> Kaže, on voli dječicu, dobar je. Dobro Paula, budi dobra tetama, vidimo se kasnije... Stigli smo do njene grupe i ostavio sam je.
> Sa suprugom sjeo u auto, kažem da bih htio rastavu, veli OK, u petak sam predala zahtijev. !!!
> Dodatnih nekoliko rečenica, što je njena mama rekla, što je moj stari rekao (pričali su jučer), zaključili da se treba razvesti, zaključili da čemo trebati odvjetnike oko podjele imovine, ona smatra da joj pripada više od pola kuće i sl.
> 
> Mislim da bi ovdje trebalo prekinuti thread, nema više "što bi moglo biti", "što napraviti", ishod je definiran.
> 
> Žao mi je što na ovom divnom forumu sudjelujem samo u ovom tužnom threadu, no očekujte me za neko vrijeme u nekom podforumu sa vedrijim temama zbog kojih forum i postoji


*dp* ajoj, a šta da ti kažem  :Love:  .

Možda je to to, ali iako se sad čini nije smak svijeta. Pri podjeli imovine samo zadržite dostojanstvo radi djece. 
Živi, živi, živi.
Nađi si neku zanimaciju, nešto što te veseli. 
Jako jako jako mi je žao. Ali ima još žena i ljubavi. Doći ćeš ti nama i na topice o trudnoći opet (možda). Samo čuvaj odnos sa djecom, nemoj da te ogorčenost prema supruginim postupcima udalji od djece, oni to ne zaslužuju. 
I razmisli o mogućnosti da se "striček" useli njima u stan i ozbiljno o tome popričaj sa suprugom, jer ja ne znam osobno uopće kako bih reagirala na to da se MM odseli i u roku od par dana servira djeci neki novi život. 

Možda vam ozbiljno treba savjet i pomoć psihologa ili nekoga.

----------


## elin

dp, ja se sa curama slažem da nije baš trebala odseliti sa djecom. Evo zašto: mislim da je dosta djeci da im se život raspada na način da mama i tata više nisu skupa i ne treba im dodatni šok odlaska iz njihova doma.
Ja sam neko vrijeme razmišljala da bi odselila mami i bratu na more, ali sam zaključila da mom djetetu ne treba taj dodatni šok.
Ti razmisli što ćeš i kako, nitko ti ne brani otići u CZSS i savjetovati se.
Da, i dobro ti veli teta i bratić, pokupi dijelove svog života i skrpi i i nastavi dalje. Ona ima drugoga, i dalje stojim kod moje inicijalne izjave, posebno me pogodilo ono sa sms-ovima - to je i MUBM radio.

----------


## dp

> dp, ja se sa curama slažem da nije baš trebala odseliti sa djecom. Evo zašto: mislim da je dosta djeci da im se život raspada na način da mama i tata više nisu skupa i ne treba im dodatni šok odlaska iz njihova doma.
> Ja sam neko vrijeme razmišljala da bi odselila mami i bratu na more, ali sam zaključila da mom djetetu ne treba taj dodatni šok.
> Ti razmisli što ćeš i kako, nitko ti ne brani otići u CZSS i savjetovati se.
> Da, i dobro ti veli teta i bratić, pokupi dijelove svog života i skrpi i i nastavi dalje. Ona ima drugoga, i dalje stojim kod moje inicijalne izjave, posebno me pogodilo ono sa sms-ovima - to je i MUBM radio.


Danas sam joj spomenuo i CZSS glede skrivanja adrese; kaže da se i ona savjetovala i da su joj rekli da ima pravo na to ako misli da bih je mogao tamo uzmeniravati ili nekako ugrožavati ?!
Mislim da su to gluposti, ali uskoro će ionako biti svejedno, sve dok mi daje djecu u predviđenim terminima.

----------


## elin

> ako misli da bih je mogao tamo uzmeniravati ili nekako ugrožavati ?!
> Mislim da su to gluposti, ali uskoro će ionako biti svejedno, sve dok mi daje djecu u predviđenim terminima.


da pod tim uvjetima da. A osim toga imaš pravo, ako ti daje dijecu u predviđenim terminima zar je bitno. I bolje što manje sa njom, osim onih osnovnih pristojnosti sa MUBM ja baš i ne komuniciram, naučila na svojoj koži da je bolje.

----------


## elin

mislim da ti pojasnim: dok sam god ja pokušavala nekaj pričati, onak da imamo normalan odnos on se sa mnom razgovarao kao da mu idem na živce. Kad sam prestala, više me nije niti bilo briga za njegova nabacivanja, a uskoro više nije imao ništa niti nabaciti.

----------


## dp

> mislim da ti pojasnim: dok sam god ja pokušavala nekaj pričati, onak da imamo normalan odnos on se sa mnom razgovarao kao da mu idem na živce. Kad sam prestala, više me nije niti bilo briga za njegova nabacivanja, a uskoro više nije imao ništa niti nabaciti.


Slažem se, i vidim da će tako i biti.

----------


## Ria

Žao mi je što ti (vama, osobito djeci) se sve ovo dešava, no ja se nikako ne mogu natjerati dati komentar bez da čujem njenu stranu priče.
Vjerujem da i ona ima mnogo toga za reći.

----------


## dp

> Žao mi je što ti (vama, osobito djeci) se sve ovo dešava, no ja se nikako ne mogu natjerati dati komentar bez da čujem njenu stranu priče.
> Vjerujem da i ona ima mnogo toga za reći.


Kužim te, i ja bih tako razmišljao.

----------


## nenaa

Ona te ucjenjuje sa time da se je i ona savjetovala. Ako nije bilo maltretiranja i zlostavljanja, to je sa njene strane čista ucjena.
Odi i savjetuj se sa CZSS. I ne nasjedaj. 
Ne igra čisto i to za vid vaše djece nije uredu. Jako mi je ružno kad se ljudima pomuti razum zbog ljubavi, pa ne vide. Kada svjesno ugrožavajući interes djece pogoduju svojoj novoj vezi na sve načine "pa ću ja onda reći u centru da me maltretira i onda će mu oni zabraniti da dolazi, i ja i moj novi dragi ćemo biti sretni i namiru" :/   :No-no:  

To tako ne ide. Čuvaj se.

----------


## nenaa

Da i meni je melo teško jer i ona sigurno ima svoju stranu priče. 
Započni polako svoj život, vidjet ćeš da će sve polako dobiti svoj smisao.

----------


## Ria

Prošla sam rastavu svojih roditelja...nažalost u periodu kad sam sve mogla razumjeti i stoga znam da svaka strana ima svoju priču, a da je istina obično negdje  u sredini.
Za sve je potrebno dvoje...ali baš za sve.
Dobro je da si je pustio da ide. Posveti se djeci i svom životu, nešto drugo ionako ne možeš.
I da, shvati ovo kao novi početak, jer to zaista i jest...i potrudi se da ga iskoristiš najbolje moguće.
I ne analizirajte previše...mene je to kao dijete najviše ubijalo...i još me ubija, činjenica da ni moji još uvijek nisu sve to ostavili iza sebe. 

Želim vam svima svu sreću svijeta.

----------


## fegusti

> Danas sam joj spomenuo i CZSS glede skrivanja adrese; kaže da se i ona savjetovala i da su joj rekli da ima pravo na to ako misli da bih je mogao tamo uzmeniravati ili nekako ugrožavati ?!


ma joj koja zastrašivanja!

kada je već došlo do razvoda a njime se ne rješava imovinsko pitanje, čuvaj prisebnost za postupak podjele bračne stečevine.
u onom prvom postupku se nastoji izboriti za što više vremena koje ćeš provesti s klincima i nikako ih nemojte koristiti kao kurire i poligon za prepirke.

glavu gore, nije kraj svijeta!

sada misli o tome kako da ostaneš dobar tata i gradi si novi život.  :Love:

----------


## nenaa

> sada misli o tome kako da ostaneš dobar tata i gradi si novi život.


Ovo ti je fegusti odlično rekla.

----------


## elin

> ma joj koja zastrašivanja!
> 
> kada je već došlo do razvoda a njime se ne rješava imovinsko pitanje, čuvaj prisebnost za postupak podjele bračne stečevine.
> u onom prvom postupku se nastoji izboriti za što više vremena koje ćeš provesti s klincima i nikako ih nemojte koristiti kao kurire i poligon za prepirke.


a i ovo je fegusti odlično rekla.

Ria, dragocjena info ono sa nerazrješenim odnosima i djecom. Hvala, postušati ću.

----------


## elin

postušati = poslušati. Kasne mi slova.

----------


## sladjanaf

> dp, ja se sa curama slažem da nije baš trebala odseliti sa djecom. Evo zašto: mislim da je dosta djeci da im se život raspada na način da mama i tata više nisu skupa i ne treba im dodatni šok odlaska iz njihova doma.


dakle, da još jednom podcrtam ovo: zaista, zaista nastoj da djeca osjete što manji šok i što manju promjenu. a pod tim mislim da bi djeca trebala ostati živjeti u svom domu.

i nije da me se pita, ali ipak moram reći... kakvi god da su problemi postojali nisu izlika za odvođenje djece i "serviranje" novog stričeka u njihov život. po meni to rade samo izrazito sebične osobe.

a ovo tajno savjetovanje u CZSS-u je ništa drugo osim podlo.

----------


## elin

> i nije da me se pita, ali ipak moram reći... kakvi god da su problemi postojali nisu izlika za odvođenje djece i "serviranje" novog stričeka u njihov život. po meni to rade samo izrazito sebične osobe.


uz rizik da stvarno griješim jer ne znam njezinu stranu priče, ja ću na ovo ipak staviti x. 
Nije to u redu s njezine strane. 
Kad na to tak gledam, bolje je da MUBM fura malu k svojim roditeljima. Njih pozna i voli, a bolje je da smo u našem stanu ostale jer je to njezin dom iako vam moram priznati da mi je teško jer svaki kut ima neku uspomenu. Kad malo bolje razmislim teško mi je biti i u ovom gradu, teško mi je da mi dolazi na vrata iako velimo jedno drugom samo bok. Meni bi bilo lakše da promijenim okolinu, da odem na more svojima i na taj bi način mogla staviti ad acta na nađu vezu i brak, ali sam o tome dobro razmislila i odlučila da to nije dobro za nju. Čovjek se treba nekada i žrtvovati, pa nije sve onako kako nam se dopada i možemo raditi što hoćemo, posebice ako smo roditelji.

----------


## studena

Rijetko čitam i sudjelujem u ovakvim raspravama , ali veliki *X* na sve što je sladjanaf napisala. Dp sretno.

----------


## mamma san

dp, ovu temu ću preseliti na pdf jednoroditeljske obitelji. 

Mislim da se tema vodila jako jako dobro i isto tako mislim da ćeš na tom pdf-u možda naći dobre savjete o svojoj situaciji.   :Smile:

----------


## elin

> Mislim da se tema vodila jako jako dobro i isto tako mislim da ćeš na tom pdf-u možda naći dobre savjete o svojoj situaciji.


daaaa, posebice moje pljuvanje po muškarcima  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Neka te to ne smete, biti ćeš i ti u fazi ljutnje, vjeruj mi. Ali prođe, evo i mene prošlo.

----------


## Jasna

dp baš mi je žao.

sve upućeno tebi bilo je s dobrom namjerom. Iskreno i dalje bih radije da si muški papak koji čita novine dok ona riba .. jer to bi značilo da je na tebi da se promjeniš i da sve ima budućnost.

Nemoj se vremenom odreći djece.. i želim ti sve najbolje.

----------


## Trina

Ja sad ne kužim kako ona razmišlja. Ti sad živiš sa njenom mamom? Baš lijepo. Pa što punica kaže na sve to? Inače, kad već spominješ stričeka, ja bi kćer onako diskretno priupitala jesu bili na još kakvom izletiću sa stričekom, da li ga zna od prije? Jer mama očito mulja sa tim stričekom već duže vrijeme kad se odvažila upoznat ga sa djecom i organizirati zajednička druženja. A da ne spominjem tu tajnu adresu, što mi nije normalno, očito se boji da ne naletiš i shvatiš u čemu/kome je zapravo stvar. Ja razumijem da se ljudi zaljube, takve stvari se mogu dogoditi. Ali čitav ovaj rasplet mi je baš ružan. Sve se to moglo ljepše izvesti, ako ništa drugo, zaslužuješ iskreno objašnjenje od žene s kojom si do prije pet dana živio u normalnom braku. Nema ti druge nego pomiriti se sa situacijom i početi ispočetka. Skoncentriraj se na djecu, da oni sve to podnesu kako treba.

----------


## dp

> Ja sad ne kužim kako ona razmišlja. Ti sad živiš sa njenom mamom? Baš lijepo. Pa što punica kaže na sve to? Inače, kad već spominješ stričeka, ja bi kćer onako diskretno priupitala jesu bili na još kakvom izletiću sa stričekom, da li ga zna od prije? Jer mama očito mulja sa tim stričekom već duže vrijeme kad se odvažila upoznat ga sa djecom i organizirati zajednička druženja. A da ne spominjem tu tajnu adresu, što mi nije normalno, očito se boji da ne naletiš i shvatiš u čemu/kome je zapravo stvar. Ja razumijem da se ljudi zaljube, takve stvari se mogu dogoditi. Ali čitav ovaj rasplet mi je baš ružan. Sve se to moglo ljepše izvesti, ako ništa drugo, zaslužuješ iskreno objašnjenje od žene s kojom si do prije pet dana živio u normalnom braku. Nema ti druge nego pomiriti se sa situacijom i početi ispočetka. Skoncentriraj se na djecu, da oni sve to podnesu kako treba.


Poznajem stričeka oko 12 mjeseci live i još nekoliko godina prije sa foruma, newsa i sl. Osobno sam ih upoznao, da stvar bude ljepša. Bili smo prijatelji, zajedno dočekali ovu Novu, čak je supruga predlagala da ide s nama na skijanje (i svoje troje djece, neformalno rastavljen inaće i u "slobodnoj" vezi sa supruginom prijateljicom koja je psihički prolupala osoba sa propalim brakom iza sebe i voli dijeliti savjete tipa "rastavite se").
Eto, to do sada nisam htio reći. 
Ona i dalje negira vezu s njim, iako nema objašnjenje za "dokaze" koje sam joj izložio. I što sad ? Idemo dalje.

Jutros mi je rekla da je već u petak podnije zahtijev za rastavu, danas kaže da bi trebali ići na sporazumni razvod i sutra zajedno potpisati. Složio sam se.
Kaže da bismo i alimentaciju trebali dogovoriti što prije, nemam ništa protiv. 
Oko imovine ćemo se pokušati dogovoriti, uz savjet nekog odvjetnika. 

Punica je (naravno) na njenoj strani, izbjegavam kontakt. Ona je dolje u kući, ja sam gore. Također, ona (punica) ne zna za stričeka, još nisam odlučio "predstaviti" ga jer će supruga tvrditi da su to izmišljotine mog bolesnog uma i samo ću si zagorčati. Bude saznala i sama na vrijeme, meni ne mijenja ništa.

----------


## rahela

čitala sam temu od samog početka i nisam imala što pametno reći što nisu cure već napisale
sad ti samo mogu još poželjeti sreću i nadam se da ćete biti dovoljno zreli oboje da se ne prepucavate preko djece  :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

> ja bi razmislila o tome nije li upoznala nekog drugog


potpisujem, zene to rade na "takav" nacin kad je u igri neko drugi

odi psihologu radije nego da zderes antidepresive

----------


## medoribica

> Oko imovine ćemo se pokušati dogovoriti, uz savjet nekog odvjetnika.


pratim priču, i nisam se mislila javljati, ali na ovo bih stavila veliki *X*. i to ne nekog odvjetnika, već nađi dobrog....

i   :Love:

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oko imovine ćemo se pokušati dogovoriti, uz savjet nekog odvjetnika.
> 
> 
> pratim priču, i nisam se mislila javljati, ali na ovo bih stavila veliki *X*. i to ne nekog odvjetnika, već nađi dobrog....
> 
> i


Vratih se od prijatelja, preporučili mi odvjetnika. Žena je tražila da sutra potpišem sporazumni razvod, što sam odmah pristao. Sada ću ipak prvo pitati odvjetnika, pa ćemo vidjeti.
Obzirom da je muljala da je već predala zahtjev za razvod, sigurno je muljala i sa CZSS, pa možda i njih posjetim.

----------


## stray_cat

moj ti se mats razveo i poslje sporazumnog razvoda jos se preko godinu dana natezao oko podjele imovine i na kraju je od sveg dobio samo sitninu

jedna od prvih stvari je da je njegova bivsa prvo pocistila sve racune i prebacila lovu na odvojeni racun u koj on nije imao pristup

uzela mu je sitnice tipa pokloni od staraca i smece koje je za njega imalo sentimentalnu vrijednost, stripove, samo da ga povrijedi 

mozda ce ti zena u ovoj fazi prepustit klince jer je preokupirana svojim novim zivotom

odi u CZSS

----------


## fegusti

bez obzira da li se razvod pokreće kao sporazumni ili kao tužba uvijek se može pretvoriti u trakavicu.
ja sam razvod pokrenula tužbom a obzirom da se umb složio sa svim prijedlozima, zahtjev je preimenovan u sporazumni.

sporazumni je zahtjev utoliko bolji što se trebate unaprijed usuglasiti (a ne tek na sudu) oko toga s kim će djeca živjeti, odnosno dogovoriti susrete djece s drugim roditeljem i odrediti iznos alimentacije (koji u konačnici ipak određuje sud sukladno materijalnim mogućnostima).
najbitnije je dogovoriti se precizno oko brige za djecu uvažavajući njihove potrebe i navike.
uvijek mi je teško o tome pisati i stoji mi knedla u grlu zbog tih malih ljudića za koje smo odgovorni.

----------


## dp

eto, danas smo se dogovorili oko sadržaja prijedloga za razvod.
Tako smo si lijepo pričali (dok su klinci bili u parkiću) da se pitam kako je do svega došlo (naravno, nije bilo riječi o pomirenju).
Glede viđanja djece, alimentacije, svega ostaloga načelno se slažemo, ali da treba sve staviti na papir.

... u nedjelju radim roštiljadu, pozvao sam i nju, veli da možda dođe kao joj ne bude rano.   :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

uh...uh...uh...

Dugo me ništa nije potaknulo da se pojavim na mjestu jednoroditelja, al već dva sata pažljivo čitam ovaj topic i nemogu se suzdržati i ne podjeliti mišljenje, dati komentar, savjet, primjer, utjehu. Pa iako mi je već nakon tvog prvog posta bilo sumnjivo, a nakon "kasnonoćnih internet chatanja" bilo i kristalno jasno o čemu se "u stvari" radi, sa pažnjom sam pročitao cijelu storiju u kojoj se to i slijedom događanja neminovno potvrdilo. Pa i da nije, ja bih u stilu velikog proroka i "mudraca", možda ne tako stidljivo kao Mukica na to vrlo očito i argumentirano alarmirao.

Što reći, prvo doista mi je najiskrenije žao što se to sve dogodilo i suosjećam s činjenicom što je još jedna mlada obitelj ostala razorena i dvoje dječice odvojeno od svog roditelja, što je trenutno ogroman i nenadomjestiv šok za tu djecu, a pogotovo ne nadomjestiv takvim ishitrenim i naprasnim zamjenskim surogatima poput "stričeka". 

Nema se tu šta puno dodat u interpretaciji događanja, žena je definitivno odigrala rolu vrlo vrlo podlo i prljavo, u pozadini braka izvrtila je kukavično svoj preljub, pripremila očito dugo i pomno stvaran teren za bijeg i na kraju brzinom munje savila kukavičje gnijezdo u nekoj nikom poznatoj nedođiji, i još pritom čak ni ne dopustivši vlastitoj djeci da se prilagode toj novonastaloj stresnoj situaciji života bez tate, uvela preko noći i "novog" partnera, tzv "stričeka" u život svoje dječice. Pa takve bezobraštine i manjkavosti roditeljske discipline i moralnosti nema ni na filmu - vrhunac SEBIČNOSTI i egocentričnosti! Ne da trebaš na CZSS, nego trebaš HITNO - dok ovo čitaš, već tipkaš njihov broj i najavljuješ se! Pa iako će ti oni biti vrlo vjerojatno samo formalna instanca, imat ćeš barem pravni slijed za koji se ona očito već jako dobro pobrinula, pa čak i za svoju prednost. Očito je u CZSS dobro ukamuflirala svoju krivicu i roditeljsku nemoralnost pod okriljem jadne žrtve tvoje posesivnosti, provjeravanja i time valjda "maltretiranja" kako se da iščitat iz postova. Perfidna igračica, nema se šta. Četvero oči imaj otvorene!!! ma i maglenke uključi za svaki slučaj!

Drugo, volio bih te utješiti svojim primjerom, ukoliko to ima smisla, makar znati bar da nisi sam i izoliran u ovakvim slučajevima i da se to događa nažalost svima oko nas, bez obzira na spol, kako se to vrlo rado ovdje interpretira aludirajući samo na žene kao žrtve. Nažalost pravila više nema i ta činjenica što si savjestan i uzoran “vozač” u prometu, ne garantira ništa, niti štiti da te “prometna nesreća” svejedno neće snaći.

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...e227baa25d5115

ps. Pokušaj shvatiti kroz komentare i kako se u ovoj sredini žena, deklarira pogled na muškarca i secira jedna takva iskrena muška priča i traži dlaka u jajetu, ne bi li se ičim opravdalo ženu, a što sam nažalost osjetio i kroz komentare na tvoju priču!



Nadalje, nadovezao bih se na komentar nenee da je ženski mozak "neobješnjivo inatljiv i blesav", ja bih dodao iracionalan, za razliku od muškog racija, žene su zanesene romantičarke, muškarci večinom pragmatici, žene emotivke, muškarci matematičari. Žene razmišljaju srcem, a muškarci nagonom iliti narodski rečeno - k..cem. E i tu je ključni problem ove silne liberalizacije spolova, novopridošlih emancipacija i feminizacije, gledajući situaciju oko sebe, žene na krilima liberacije obično odu u "kvar" srcem i to glavom bez obzira na trajno i nepopravljivo, dok muškarci samo doljnim ekstremitetom na kratke staze, stavljajući ipak obiteljske vrijednosti i sigurnost mirne luke ispred nagonske rekreative, a ako ih se na vrijeme prišerafi neće oni dalje ni iz te mirne luke. Al emancipirane žene su u tom pogledu buntovnice i revolucionarke, koje nažalost nakon prvih probijenih barikada i osjećaja "konačne slobode" vrlo brzo padaju slomljenih krila u svojoj naivnosti i ishitrenosti, razočarane, s gorkim osjećajem u ustima "sve je to isto, samo druga ambalaža". Popisani ekstremni slučajevi vrijede naravno za sebične pojedince, kojima je na prvom mjestu, egcentrično, samo vlastita zadovoljština. Na kraju krajeva ostaju djeca ničim kriva ni dužna razvlačena između rasavljenih roditelja, trajno bez tople sigurnosti oba roditelja na okupu, a da ne spominjem slučajeve da se djecom i njihovim emocijama manipulira kao ping-pong lopticama, ili one ekstremne da ih se doživljava kao životni teret i "najveće životne greške" (citat, koji sam čuo na vlastite uši od jedne, zamislite, majke).

Uz transparentnost svih danas dostupnih medija, novih tehničkih pomagala, mobitela, interneta, transparentnost informacija, gubitak sigurnosti u zajednicu je veći nego ikad. Jedini problem je što ovdje nećeš dobiti puno podrške, ali niti objektivnih savjeta što i kako dalje i što te sve čeka u životu, naprosto stoga što muškarci sa svojim iskustvima ovdje ne dolaze, ako i dođu istjera ih se vrlo brzo da požale što su se ikad i javili. Čak ni dobronamjerni ženski sudovi ovdje ti nisu dovoljni, jer govore iz vlastitog iskustva, ne poznajući problematiku roditelja koji živi s djetetom ili djecom na blizinu, a s obzirom na tvoju emotivnost i privrženost to je izuzetno velika bol. Predlažem ti pogledati koji od muških foruma, (najčešće blogova) jr ćeš dobiti puno svrsishodniju i potrebniju pomoć. U svakom slučaju pozdravljam tvoje javljanje ovdje i istresanje duše, pa i hrabrost za iznošenje bolne istine. Samo hrabro.

Nešto otprilike slično događat će ti se i prilikom traženja pomoći za interese djece i tebe u ozbiljnim institucijama poput CZSS, tamo naime prevladavaju žene sa izrazitom afinitetnom podrškom prema ženskim roditeljima. Ne bih te želio obeshrabrit, samo uštedit gubitka živaca kad se dotakneš spomenutih institucija, iako ih nemožeš zaobići.

Svu sreću ti želim od srca!!!

Tata!

----------


## Tata!

(ispravak)

ne poznajući problematiku roditelja koji živi s djetetom ili djecom na DALJINU

----------


## Maja

dp, prvo moje iskreno žaljenje zbog situacije u kojoj si se, u kojoj ste se svi zajedno našli. Ipak, moj je dojam da ste na pravom putu da se dogovorite i dogovarate na dobrobit klinaca i u tom smislu se ne daj zavarati ovakvim ženomrziteljskim postovima kakav je Tatin! i nemoj da te ponesu i zanesu osvetničke misli, to ne može nego škoditi i trovati.
Naša su djeca bila vrlo slične dobi kad smo se rastali i oni gotovo od početka provode otprilike pola pola vremena i sa mnom i s ocemim, do danas uz neke padove nismo požalili taj aranžman tako da vidite možete li se dogovoriti nešto slično ako vam to odgovara. Sretno!

----------


## dp

> uh...uh...uh...
> 
> Dugo me ništa nije potaknulo da se pojavim na mjestu jednoroditelja, al već dva sata pažljivo čitam ovaj topic i nemogu se suzdržati i ne podjeliti <cut>
> 
> Tata!


Hvala na podršci, Tata!
Za sada mislim da ne trebam czss jer mi ne brani biti s djecom, vidimo se svaki dan prije i poslije vrtića, danas poslijepodne i sutra su sa mnom, dolazeći vikend također su sa mnom... 
Pročitao sam velik dio tvoje priče (ipak sam na poslu  :Smile:  ), vidim sličnosti, ali ja sam barem malo bolje prošao; imali smo 3-4 godine kvalitetnog braka, onda je krenulo nizbrdo slijedom nesretnih okolnosti i (usuđujem se reći) moje indiferentnosti prema nekim stvarima. Da, osjećam se dijelom odgovornim i predbacujem si što nisam na vrijeme bio svjetan problema i nisam ništa poduzeo. Da sam reagirao na vrijeme, ne bi se zaljubila u tog tipa.
Sada je kasno, u smislu da kada bismo se (nekim čudom) opet složili, nikada više ne bi bilo kao ranije, imao sam 100% povjerenje u nju, kako to ikada vratiti ?! ... duboko u sebi ipak se još nadam, ali valjda će me i to proći. Slažem si scenarije za opravdati "dokaze" koje imam, ali nikako posložiti sve kockice...

Noćas sam prvi put normalno spavao, uz jedno buđenje u 3:15
Danas i sutra sam s klincima ( u biti, sutra ih daje baki na čuvanje, ali znam da će poslije posla biti samnom radije nego s bakom), po malo se bojim kako ću s njima, neki iracionalni strah me muči da to vrijeme ne provedem maksimalno kvalitetno, da ću u nečim podbaciti (a bio sam sam s njima veći dio prošle godine). Stvarno nisam normalan...

----------


## dp

> dp, prvo moje iskreno žaljenje zbog situacije u kojoj si se, u kojoj ste se svi zajedno našli. Ipak, moj je dojam da ste na pravom putu da se dogovorite i dogovarate na dobrobit klinaca i u tom smislu se ne daj zavarati ovakvim ženomrziteljskim postovima kakav je Tatin! i nemoj da te ponesu i zanesu osvetničke misli, to ne može nego škoditi i trovati.
> Naša su djeca bila vrlo slične dobi kad smo se rastali i oni gotovo od početka provode otprilike pola pola vremena i sa mnom i s ocemim, do danas uz neke padove nismo požalili taj aranžman tako da vidite možete li se dogovoriti nešto slično ako vam to odgovara. Sretno!


Priznajem da sam jedno vrijeme mislio kako joj zagorčati život, ali brzo me prošlo; znam da se iz toga ništa dobro ne može izroditi, složili smo se pokušati sve riješiti sporazumno, imovinu do daljnjeg čak ne trebamo dijeliti (ne brani mi da ostanem u svojoj polovici kuće) dok se ne pojave novi momenti i sl. Sada konačno normalno komuniciramo (osim što meni svako malo zapne knedla u grlu dok doleti neka tužna misao), pokušavamo sve dogovoriti...

----------


## elin

> ali ja sam barem malo bolje prošao; imali smo 3-4 godine kvalitetnog braka, onda je krenulo nizbrdo slijedom nesretnih okolnosti i (usuđujem se reći) moje indiferentnosti prema nekim stvarima. Da, osjećam se dijelom odgovornim i predbacujem si što nisam na vrijeme bio svjetan problema i nisam ništa poduzeo. Da sam reagirao na vrijeme, ne bi se zaljubila u tog tipa.
> Sada je kasno, u smislu da kada bismo se (nekim čudom) opet složili, nikada više ne bi bilo kao ranije, imao sam 100% povjerenje u nju, kako to ikada vratiti ?! ... duboko u sebi ipak se još nadam, ali valjda će me i to proći. Slažem si scenarije za opravdati "dokaze" koje imam, ali nikako posložiti sve kockice...


evo, ovako i ja. 
Pa krivnja, da ja nisam bila ovakva ili onakva onda bi mi funkcionirali, pa tuga, pa depresije itd. Ima tih faza i kod mene još uvijek nije sve gotovo. U zadnje vrijeme imam neke čudne snove. Na žalost ili na sreću muški i ženski mozak nije još uvijek toliko različit koliko ga tata želi prikazati. Postoje samo oni koji ostavljaju i oni koji su ostavljeni, i na žalost djeca između. Niti jedan od partnera, kada se takvo što desi, nije nevin, to ti ja mislim. I mene je MUBM prevario i da li sad živi sa tom ženom ili ne, ja ne znam, a niti me ne zanima. Jedni što me zanima je da nije sa nama i to boli.
Ono što bi ti ja savjetovala je da dobro radite radi djece što ste se dogovorili. A radi tebe: prođi sve ove faze koje moraš proći i kao i ja pokupi sve te dijelove svog života i nastavi dalje. Ja se nadam da ima nešto drugo i bolje, a zašto ne, nada mi je ostala i moje dijete, naravno, moja najveća sreća.

----------


## nenaa

A možda ste baš vas dvoje stvoreni jedno za drugo   :Zaljubljen:  , i nemojte meodmah cipelom.

----------


## elin

> A možda ste baš vas dvoje stvoreni jedno za drugo   , i nemojte meodmah cipelom.


tko to  :Embarassed:  gdje je cipela kad ju čovjek treba.  :Laughing:

----------


## nenaa

Pa ti i dp. 

Ja se već saginjem

----------


## Trina

> Pa ti i dp. 
> 
> Ja se već saginjem


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jasna

uf..kad sam čitala Tatin post prvo sam mislila staviti X.. a onda me zapanjilo njegovo negativno mišljenje o ljudima s ovog foruma! Ako ti ne odgovaraju što uopće tražiš ovdje?!?!?

Činjenica je da su muškarci i žene različiti, od načina razmišljnja, emocija, do toga da žene rađaju i doje... i da uz svu emancipaciju nikad ne možemo biti isti .. možda isto vrijedni u nekim segmentima... (i da, muškarci su skloni davanju aposlutnog minimuma od sebe /naravno da iznimke postoje/.. dok se ženi rođenjem prvog djeteta život okrene na glavce posao/izlasci/vrijeme za sebe.... muškarca to sve u veeeelikoj mjeri zaobiđe... pa ti uživaj u ravnopravnosti)

Isto tako činjenica da tu svi pišu svako iz svog nekog osobnog iskustva.. naravno da ženu obilježi ako ju muž prevari. Mislim da je skroz normalno da smo subjektivni..  ovdje poanta upravo je da svako daje ideje iz svog kuta, dakle subjektivno!... 

dp.. meni se čini da ona "stričeka" drži u tajnosti i žuri s razvodom upravo zato da joj činjenica da "striček" postoji može (možda) zakomplicirati stvar. Možda se boji da joj ti ne uzmeš djecu/imovinu (više imovine) .. jer bi/će na sudu gledati na nju lošije ako znaju da je ona razaračica braka.
Zato isto predlažem da oceš u CZSC.


Inače, ne bih se čudila da ti se jednog dana pokuša vratiti. Priča o "stričeku" sada je svježa, puna elektriciteta.. ali čekaj dok je strefi svakodnevica. "Striček" će teško zamijeniti brižnog tatu na masu mjesta.. a žene su jako osjetljive na svoju djecu... možda i nije svjesna tereta koji je sad sav preuzela na svoja leđa...

----------


## dp

Super ste mi, na kraju ću preko foruma naći izlaz iz svih problema   :Grin:  
... nisam ciničan, samo prihvaćam šalu    :Wink:  

Za sada neću ići u czss jer bi to bio napad da nju, a u svakom smislu je sposobnija u muljažama tog tipa (profesionalno se bavi time), pa se za sada nadam dogovoru. Realno, svo vrijeme ona je tražila od mene da se smirim, ne histeriziram, dam joj vremena ... Otišla je od kuće mjesec i pol nakon što se pokrenulo pitanje razvoda... Priznajem da sam debelo pridonio njenom odlasku svojim ponašanjem - uhođenjem, stavljanjem keyloggera na laptop, i sl., ali i dalje tvrdim da me prisilila na to na svoj perfidni i promišljeni naćin.
Ona je ta koja je počela kasniti 3-4 sata kući, ne odgovarati na pozive, skrivati mobitele, pronalaziti razloge za odlaziti od kuće, i ne razgovarati o svemu tome - dok sam ja ostajao sam s dvoje djece s kojima (priznajem) teško izlazim na kraj, prao im i kuhao (zadnjih mjesec - dva).

Poznavajući je, neće nikada priznati da je pogriješila ovom odlukom, takva je (to mi je bilo baš cool kod nje   :Razz:   )
Glede stričeka, mislim da priznanje ništa ne mijenja na stvari; ima nešto: u jednom "ispadu" dok sam samo sumnjao da postoji netko treći rekao sam da bih ubio tog nekog k'o cucka, čak sam iznio plan kako bih skinuo plastike s motora da se ne može prepoznati (oboje volimo motore), obukao crno, uzeo palicu i zatukao ga negdje  u mraku  :Grin:  
Ona je na to rekla kak' nisam normalan tako razmišljati, da bih onda mogao zatući i nekoga s kim se slučajno nađe na ulici i sl. Uglavnom, shvatila je to prilično ozbiljno, pa valjda i zato poriće vezu s njim.
... meni je dovoljno što mi se bivši frend ne javlja ne mob. i ne želi razgovarati samnom.
Naravno da ne bih nikoga zatukao, rekao mi jedan frend da mu pošaljem mail da mu zahvaljujem što ju je odveo i neka je ne pomišlja vratiti kad je bolje upozna   :Grin:    ... možda i nije tak' smiješno.

... na kraju, *prijateljski* pozdrav elin, kolegici po problemima i traumama   :Love:

----------


## nenaa

> Super ste mi, na kraju ću preko foruma naći izlaz iz svih problema   
> ... nisam ciničan, samo prihvaćam šalu


I možda na jednoroditeljskom pdf-u naći  :Zaljubljen:  







> ... na kraju, *prijateljski* pozdrav elin, kolegici po problemima i traumama



Ha i možda baš nju.

Eh sad sam možda malo pretjerala, ali kad ja vam individualno želim da izađete iz problema i razvedrite i zalječite duh čim prije.
 :Love:

----------


## elin

neka, neka nenaa, srećom znamo se mi još uvijek smijati.  :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> Nadalje, nadovezao bih se na komentar nenee da je ženski mozak "neobješnjivo inatljiv i blesav", ja bih dodao iracionalan, za razliku od muškog racija, žene su zanesene romantičarke


čudno, meni su uvijek govorili da smo mi, žene, čvrsto na zemlji a da vi lebdite među oblacima.



> ps. Pokušaj shvatiti kroz komentare i kako se u ovoj sredini žena, deklarira pogled na muškarca i secira jedna takva iskrena muška priča i traži dlaka u jajetu, ne bi li se ičim opravdalo ženu, a što sam nažalost osjetio i kroz komentare na tvoju priču!


čudno (po drugi put), ja uopće nisam doživjela da se dp-a napada. dapače, počevši od mukice pa nadalje, sve smo prst uprle na ženu koja očito ima drugog muškarca.
dp je jedan pametan i razborit dečko i vjerujem da će za sebe i djecu naći najbolje rješenje.
ja nisam sklona nalaziti krivca i priklanjati se bilo kojoj strani, ali ne mogu ne odaslati veliki  :Love:  dp-u zbog zdravog razmišljanja.

----------


## elin

fegusti, pusti ti tatu, on je napikiran na žene. E sad, razumijem do određene mjere, jer sam i ja nakon što mi se sve dogodilo sa MUBM bila napikirana na muškarce i to je donekle normalno. Ali, koliko sam skužila, kod tate to traje već poprilično drugo, tako da ne smatram isto zdravim. Kad ti se takvo što dogodi tužan si, depresivan, pa ljut, čak i osvetoljubiv - sve su to faze koje svi mi ostavljeni prolazimo, ali na kraju prevlada zdrav razum kao što je prevladao kod mene i dp-a, ali biti u fazi ljutnje i osvetoljubivosti već mjesecima (neću se usuditi reći godinama jer ne znam koliko je tata dugo već u toj fazi) nije dobro po njega. Dragi tata, sam sebi loše radiš.

----------


## dp

Da se i ja nadovežem, čitam vas sve, ali ipak nastojim sam odlučiti što i kako dalje; niti mogu prikazati situaciju onakvom kakva je, niti vjerujem da su svi savjeti ispravni. NHF.
... ali čitajući Vas, učim i pomaže mi u nekim dilemama.
Trenutno sam mišljenja da bih sve još mogao progutati (i oprostiti, nadam se) kada bi druga strana priznala da je pogriješila i pokazala želju staviti stvari na svoje mjesto. Znam da bi me zbog toga popljuvala familija, prijatelji kojima sam se povjerio i dio Vas na forumu, ali boli me ona stvar za to (pardon na izrazu). Možda bi na kraju opet bilo po starom, neznam. 
Problem je u meni i mojim osječajima, mom odgoju, neznam čemu. Možda čak i linija manjeg otpora, koja je u osnovi prirodna, svi fizikalni zakoni ravnaju se po njoj, što ne bih i ja ?!
OK, priznajem, bio sam za ženom na "kavi", predao joj potpisane prijedloge rastave, popio dvije bavarije pa možda ne razmišljam racionalno, a možda i govorim ono što stvarno mislim... 
Javim se kasnije, iz kreveta jer ću za 1 sat biti sa dječicom, mijesiti nekakvo tijesto i raditi figurice  :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

> Otišla je od kuće mjesec i pol nakon što se pokrenulo pitanje razvoda...


ja sam stekao dojam da je sve nekako turbo ekspresno i naprasno izvedeno s njene strane, a dakle ipak su tendencije razvoda bile već najavljene!




> Priznajem da sam debelo pridonio njenom odlasku svojim ponašanjem - uhođenjem, stavljanjem keyloggera na laptop, i sl., ali i dalje tvrdim da me prisilila na to na svoj perfidni i promišljeni način.


Ne trebaš baš iznosit sve detalje, nešto je ipak dio vaše intime, mada se kroz njih očituje tvoja naivna otvorenost i iskrenost i možda želja da još jednom javno preispitaš ispravnost svojih postupaka. Vidi se da je očito veliki problem bio u gubitku povjerenja i neadekvatne, odnosno nikakve komunikacije, niti volje da se stečeno nepovjerenje nadomjesti razgovorom, raščišćavanjem nejasnoća i ponovnim povjerenjem, čim te nagnalo na tako drastične mjere.

pa dobro kad si već unio tako radikalne mjere "istjerivanja istine" na čistac, valjda si onda otkrio nedvojbeno i pravo stanje stvari?! jesi li ili nisi?





> Ona je ta koja je počela kasniti 3-4 sata kući, ne odgovarati na pozive, skrivati mobitele, pronalaziti razloge za odlaziti od kuće, i ne razgovarati o svemu tome - dok sam ja ostajao sam s dvoje djece s kojima (priznajem) teško izlazim na kraj, prao im i kuhao (zadnjih mjesec - dva).


Meni osobno sve ukazuje na školski primjer bračne nevjere i još više s tendencijom planiranja svijanja novog gnijezda, možda samo zato jer sam baš vrlo sličnim simptomima ponašanja žene osjetio isto na svojoj koži.

Nekako osjećam da još uvijek dvojiš u svoja "istraživačka" saznanja, mada je jasno ko sunce da će te ona konstantno zavlačiti nepriznanjem prave istine, pa nije luda kad joj ne ide u prilog! 

Vrlo vjerojatno će kad tad slomit krila na svojoj ishitrenoj odluci, jer doista je istina da ni jedan striček neće moći nadomjestiti toplinu i privrženost oca, al kad to shvati bit će joj davno već prekasno. U stvari možda i ne, ovisi o tebi.




> uf..kad sam čitala Tatin post prvo sam mislila staviti X.. a onda me zapanjilo njegovo negativno mišljenje o ljudima s ovog foruma! Ako ti ne odgovaraju što uopće tražiš ovdje?!?!?


Pa lijepo sam rekao da sam se javio dati podršku jednom muškarcu, suprugu i ocu, a to učinio iz čiste ljudske solidarnosti, prepoznajući u njegovom slučaju i djeliće vlastite sudbine i time mu možda pomoći otvoriti oči. Ja ustvari uopće ne čučim ovdje, jer su me ženska nesenzibilizirana stajališta spram muškaraca i klanovska apriori blaćenja istih, definitivno odvratila od ovog mjesta, ali o tome sam ionako previše već polemizirao ovdje, tako da se ne mislim ponavljat.

Naravno da nisu svi isti ovdje i da ima vrlo respektabilnih i hvalevrijednih objektivnih ženskih stavova, i možda čak i bitno prevladavaju, ali nisu dovoljno glasni i aktivni, pa nažalost klima postaje muškima vrlo zagušljiva i nekorektna. Slikovito rečeno, to ti je ko kad kao nepušač uđeš u zadimljenu prostoriju, atmosfera prostorije ti je odmah neugodna i zagušljiva i bježiš van ni ne zamjećujući da samo troje spram ostalih dvadeset u njoj puši i čini klimu nesnošljivom.

MAJA otkud tebi tako eklantantni stav i gdje iščitan taj poriv nazvat me ženomrscem??? I s kojim argumentima?!? 

Pa ja žene izuzetno cijenim i vrlo sam sređen i sretan u zajednici sa njima kako u privatnoj tako i poslovnim. Dalo bi se naslutit iz tvojih riječi da sam neki muški šovinistički mrgud, noge na stol, piva i nogomet, što nipošto nije točno i prilično vrijeđa! A to što vam je prostorija zagušljiva, čitaj: ženskim stavom pristrana i što muški ne zalaze, to nije moj problem nego administratorski i auditorija koji se okuplja i takvom je gradi. 

Al ak vas dvadeset dajete onima trima da vam kade prostoriju i priklanjate im se, a bože moj - it's ok, valjda! Šta ti drugo reć. Pa puni su vam postovi mržnje prema muškarcima, željama za odrapljivanjem alimentacija u polovicama plaća, huškanjima majki otimanju djece očevima i sl.! A onda nek se neki i pojavi sa svojim stavom, e taj je odmah etiketirani ŽENOMRZAC! Sorry, al meni to nije nit prorodno, nit pošteno, nit prihvatljivo, dovoljno je samo da se postavite u ulogu nas očeva koji živimo bez svoje djece u našim domovima i da probate sami bar pokušati osjetiti kako bi vam u toj poziciji bilo, a da ne pričam dalje!!!

Ko da smo mi muškarci strojevi, a ne emotivna bića ko i vi, ili neki roboti ili samo rasplodni krmci i tihi financijaši. Naći se u takvoj klimi nije baš ugodno! Al vi to ne doživljavate s povrijeđenim emocijama kao mi muški, što je razumljivo, nego stvarate time duh zajedništva i ženske klanske solidarnosti.

Ja to vidim Maja, ti možda NE, jer si žensko, zato jer mene to pogađa! 

A ženomrzac sam samo onih žena koje žive na jaslama prijevara i nemoralnosti što sam osjetio u liku žene DP, jednako kao što sam i muškomrzac takvih istih muškaraca i točka!

----------


## Tata!

> Noćas sam prvi put normalno spavao, uz jedno buđenje u 3:15
> Danas i sutra sam s klincima ( u biti, sutra ih daje baki na čuvanje, ali znam da će poslije posla biti samnom radije nego s bakom), po malo se bojim kako ću s njima, neki iracionalni strah me muči da to vrijeme ne provedem maksimalno kvalitetno, da ću u nečim podbaciti (a bio sam sam s njima veći dio prošle godine). Stvarno nisam normalan...


E tu te potpuno razumijem i vjerujem da je taj tvoj stav apsolutno opravdan. Ja sam ga također osjetio i čak sam skoro cijelu godinu dana proveo viđajući dijete uz majku kako bih stekao rutinu i potrebnu sigurnost u samom sebi da neću kiksat u nečemu. Čini mi se da je i kod tebe to isto samo odraz tvoje odgovornosti prema djeci i nastojanja da negdje ne zatajiš, jer dosad si se bezbrižno oslanjao na roditeljsko partnerstvo s majkom, a sad odjednom treba sve to sam. Razumijem te i smatram da je apsolutno normalno!

----------


## dp

Već sam dovoljno detalja iznio, neću više pretresati isto; ne branim svoje postupke jer smatram da su opravdani i provocirani, malo si zamjeram što nisam postupio pametnije u nekim situacijama (mogao sam dobiti konkretniji odgovor da sam pametnije odigrao), ali i ovo što imam mi je dovoljno.
Kao što ona kaže, to sad nije bitno; bitno je ono u što ja vjerujem i osjećam i ono što ona zna i osjeća o tome. 

Glede ženomrzaca, o tome neću raspravljati; ja nisam ženomrzac, niti ću biti. Mogu biti ljut na nekoga zbog nekih postupaka, ali ipak ga neću mrziti. Pogotovo cijeli ženski rod, dapaće, želim ostatak života provesti u sretnom braku jer imam potrebu za tim.

----------


## stray_cat

@tata,

kaj ti stvarno ne vidis razliku izmedju vas dvojce?

on i dalje ima postovanje za majku svoje djece, usprkos svemu

otvoren je za to sto i ona misli i kaze, pokusava sve to strpati u svoju novu realnost sto ti nikad nisi shvatio

dp (omg whan a nick) nemoj se zavaravati da sad slijedi olaksanje, tek ti trebas odbolovati taj kosmar

----------


## elin

> Trenutno sam mišljenja da bih sve još mogao progutati (i oprostiti, nadam se) kada bi druga strana priznala da je pogriješila i pokazala želju staviti stvari na svoje mjesto. Znam da bi me zbog toga popljuvala familija, prijatelji kojima sam se povjerio i dio Vas na forumu, ali boli me ona stvar za to (pardon na izrazu). Možda bi na kraju opet bilo po starom, neznam.


daa, hm, ovak: i ja bila spremna na isto. Gle, dp, ja sam čekala da kaže oprosti žao mi je što sam te povrijedio i žao mi je zbog mojih postupaka.  Ja sam njemu rekla: ja tebe volim i želim da to rješimo i ostanemo skupa. On je rekao: ja ne znam da li tebe volim, nije mi žao i hoću ići. Bez želje da te povrijedim, sad ti kažem ono što mislim, pokušaj zašto ne, ali budi spreman da će ti ona odgovoriti ono što je meni MUBM odgovorio (u konačnici već ti je rekla da te ne voli). Ne znam, zapravo cijelu vašu priču, samo ti govorim moju i da ti još nekaj kažem: to ti je najgore  poniženje koje čovjek može doživjeti, osjećaš da ti duša trune.

----------


## Tata!

> Trenutno sam mišljenja da bih sve još mogao progutati (i oprostiti, nadam se) kada bi druga strana priznala da je pogriješila i pokazala želju staviti stvari na svoje mjesto. Znam da bi me zbog toga popljuvala familija, prijatelji kojima sam se povjerio i dio Vas na forumu, ali boli me ona stvar za to (pardon na izrazu). Možda bi na kraju opet bilo po starom, neznam. 
> 
> Javim se kasnije, iz kreveta jer ću za 1 sat biti sa dječicom, mijesiti nekakvo tijesto i raditi figurice


hm da, tješiš se barem svojim odgovornim roditeljstvom prema djeci, a u pozadini se ipak nadaš staroj toploj obitelji...i to je u redu! ti si obiteljski tip i to najnormalnije razmišljanje i ja sam tako rezonirao, isto tako bio spreman za povratak, dok nisam osjetio da me se samo time više podčinjava i omalovažava s njene strane, povrh svega prije doživljenog, e to je onda bila kap koja je definitivno prelila čašu bez povratka.

i sasvim je u redu da ti u odluci koju ćeš donijeti apsolutno ne trebaju biti bitni ni okolina, ni roditelji, rodbina, prijatelji, ni sram, a ponajmanje neki anonimci s foruma... ti to činiš za sebe i tebi će donijeti ili tvoj mir ili generalni razdor... 

OK, al dobro što si učinio u tom smjeru da se vratite na obiteljske noge? potpisao brakorazvodne papire?!?

----------


## Tata!

> @tata,
> 
> kaj ti stvarno ne vidis razliku izmedju vas dvojce?
> 
> on i dalje ima postovanje za majku svoje djece, usprkos svemu
> 
> otvoren je za to sto i ona misli i kaze, pokusava sve to strpati u svoju novu realnost sto ti nikad nisi shvatio


e Stray bio je i Tata! otvoren za svašta, ali još DP nije doživio ni približno sve što je u nastavku doživio Tata! od svoje bivše... a onda ti se percepcija BITNO mijenja!

----------


## modesty71

> Trenutno sam mišljenja da bih sve još mogao progutati (i oprostiti, nadam se) kada bi druga strana priznala da je pogriješila i pokazala želju staviti stvari na svoje mjesto. Znam da bi me zbog toga popljuvala familija, prijatelji kojima sam se povjerio i dio Vas na forumu, ali boli me ona stvar za to (pardon na izrazu). Možda bi na kraju opet bilo po starom, neznam. 
> 
> Javim se kasnije, iz kreveta jer ću za 1 sat biti sa dječicom, mijesiti nekakvo tijesto i raditi figurice


Dp, suosjećam s tobom jer sam i sama u sličnoj situaciji - UBM otišao pred mjesec dana. No, tebi je teže jer si ostao i bez žene i bez djece. 
Ovo što govoriš da bi ju prihvatio natrag (svoju ženu) je normalno, i ima svoju svrhu. To su još u tebi tračci nade, a nada umire zadnja. Ali kad ona umre (a to će biti bolno) ... nakon toga se rađaš novi ti, i tad će ti biti lakše, vjeruj mi (sve mi se to dogodilo ovih dana). Jer će se istovremeno roditi nova nada, za tvoj novi i bolji život   :Love:

----------


## modesty71

> Javim se kasnije, iz kreveta jer ću za 1 sat biti sa dječicom, mijesiti nekakvo tijesto i raditi figurice


I zaboravih napisati, javi kak su klinci? Da li ti se čine da pate, ili su se prilagodili? Nadam se da ste se dobro zabavili mijeseći tijesto i figurice  :Wink:

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Javim se kasnije, iz kreveta jer ću za 1 sat biti sa dječicom, mijesiti nekakvo tijesto i raditi figurice 
> 
> 
> I zaboravih napisati, javi kak su klinci? Da li ti se čine da pate, ili su se prilagodili? Nadam se da ste se dobro zabavili mijeseći tijesto i figurice


Izvukao sam se iz kreveta, oboje su zaspali samnom u velikom krevetu. Sa Paulom sam dogovorio tajnu, da je tata voli najviše na svijetu i to je tajna koja se smije samo šapnuti nekome tko je voli. Grlila me dok nije zaspala, Filip je zaspao puno brže.
Pokupila ih je ranije i ostavila punici. Došao sam doma oko 17 i odmah su se povješali na mene. Kupio sam im kraševe tortice, pa smo mijesili tijesto, rezuckali ga, ispekli (nije baš ispalo jestivo) ... Onda sam im pustio crtić dok sam ispekao palačinke, svaki je pojeo po jednu. Onda smo od deke napravili šator, pa se provlačili, pa skrivali po kući i tako cijelu večer.
Malo mi je teško kvalitetno baviti se s oboje jer je Filip još mali i moram ga zabavljati na drugačiji način nego Paulu; tu stvarno trebaju oba roditelja angažirati se.

----------


## sorciere

> Mogu biti ljut na nekoga zbog nekih postupaka, ali ipak ga neću mrziti. Pogotovo cijeli ženski rod, dapaće, želim ostatak života provesti u sretnom braku jer imam potrebu za tim.


ovo je jako lijepo sročeno.   :Smile:

----------


## dp

Grozno, nisam mislio da će biti tako; nisam spavao valjda pola sata, a to dok sam spavao sam sanjao da pronalazim račune od hotela, vidio sam nju i tipa, proživljavao stvarne scene koje smo imali...
Dok nisam spavao, razmišljao sam o svemu kao je moglo biti, kako će (vjerojatno) biti, kako bi moglo biti kada bi se vratila... Izvlačim trenutke od prošle godine kada me je već izbjegavala, a nisam shvaćao da me izbjegava.

----------


## modesty71

> Grozno, nisam mislio da će biti tako; nisam spavao valjda pola sata, a to dok sam spavao sam sanjao da pronalazim račune od hotela, vidio sam nju i tipa, proživljavao stvarne scene koje smo imali...
> Dok nisam spavao, razmišljao sam o svemu kao je moglo biti, kako će (vjerojatno) biti, kako bi moglo biti kada bi se vratila... Izvlačim trenutke od prošle godine kada me je već izbjegavala, a nisam shvaćao da me izbjegava.


Kužim te, teško se izvući iz tih razmišljanja. Meni je najbolji lijek bio par UBM-ovih posjeta u kojima se pokazao u svom pravom svijetlu (nije mario za dijete, vikao na nju makar ju nije vidio 2 dana, prema meni bio santa leda...) - to me otrijeznilo prilično brzo. Teško je kontrolirati misli, ali može se bar donekle - čim počneš misliti na nju pokušaj tu misao osvjestiti, i pusti ju nek prođe, ali onda promjeni temu u glavi - i samo uporno tako... 

Meni je pomoglo što sam odlučila da za svako takvo razmišljanje moram napraviti 10 trbušnjaka - neke dane sam ih radila i prek 100  :Smile:  (bar neka korist od svega   :Laughing:  ). 

Šalu na stranu, ako te ikak mogu utješiti - proći će i ta bol, kad tad. Znaš onu izreku 'kaj te ne ubije, te ojača'. 

Tvoja BŽ ne zaslužuje da na nju trošiš svu svoju energiju. Planiraj kaj ćeš raditi s klincima drugi put, zamišljaj pozitivne trenutke s njima, posveti se sebi... tu se izjadaj kad god ti treba... i drž se   :Love:

----------


## dp

> Kužim te, teško se izvući iz tih razmišljanja. Meni je najbolji lijek bio par UBM-ovih posjeta u kojima se pokazao u svom pravom svijetlu (nije mario za dijete, vikao na nju makar ju nije vidio 2 dana, prema meni bio santa leda...) - to me otrijeznilo prilično brzo. Teško je kontrolirati misli, ali može se bar donekle - čim počneš misliti na nju pokušaj tu misao osvjestiti, i pusti ju nek prođe, ali onda promjeni temu u glavi - i samo uporno tako... 
> 
> Meni je pomoglo što sam odlučila da za svako takvo razmišljanje moram napraviti 10 trbušnjaka - neke dane sam ih radila i prek 100  (bar neka korist od svega   ). 
> 
> Šalu na stranu, ako te ikak mogu utješiti - proći će i ta bol, kad tad. Znaš onu izreku 'kaj te ne ubije, te ojača'. 
> 
> Tvoja BŽ ne zaslužuje da na nju trošiš svu svoju energiju. Planiraj kaj ćeš raditi s klincima drugi put, zamišljaj pozitivne trenutke s njima, posveti se sebi... tu se izjadaj kad god ti treba... i drž se


Savjeti su na mjestu, situacija je malo drugačija; ona se maksimalno brine o djeci (otkako je otišla). Također, kada sam sam uz djecu opet proživljavam onaj osječaj koji me proganja zadnjih 12 mjeseci (i duže, otkako joj se tata razbolio), a to je da za čuvanje dvoje djece od 2,5 i 5 godina trebaju DVA roditelja. Jedno dijete je uvijek zakinuto. 
Noć prije, kada sam bi osam doma bilo mi je lakše jer su mi misli odlutale, pogledao sam film, malo po forumu i bilo je OK.
Ležeći uz njih, ne mogu ne razmišljati o raspadnutoj obitelji koja je imala sve i pitati se što budučnost donosi.

Zvala me malo prije (neću više odgovarati na SMSove, to mi je nekako ponižavajuće), pitala za klince (koji su danas ostali kod punice). Onda je pitala da dođe poslije posla da zajedno budemo s klincima (ako nemam ništa protiv). Pa nemam ništa protiv, klinci su pitali za mamu kada su probudili, rekao sam da radi... kao što sam im govorio zadnjih mjeseci, pa su prihvatili. Filip je plakao kada sam odlazio na posao, govorio "tata nemoj ići..."
Neznam se postaviti, trebam li prekinuti ta zajednička druženja, imamo li još o čemu razgovarati (osim o klincima i podjeli imovine koja teško da može biti zamršenija). 
Jučer me pitala želim li se još voziti s njom na motoru ?! (imamo svaki svoj motor). Rekoh, "čemu, ako ti nije gušt biti samnom". Odgovara "pa ne bih te inaće pitala"... 
Pogledam joj ruku, skinula je prsten. Krenem i ja skidati, kaže "žuljao me je, ne trebaš i ti skidati"... Ipak sam skinuo. 

... U qratz, što se događa ?! Jel' to savjest, ili priznaje da je pogriješila, ili mi želi olakšati (neznam jel' mi bude lakše ), što, što ... ??!

----------


## fegusti

mislim da ni ona nije načisto sama sa sobom.
čini mi se jednostavnije kada oboje znaju da je kraj i da nema nade u povratak na staro jer se onda misli usmjere u novom pravcu.
ovako je to teško jer živiš razdvojeno a opet se nadaš zajedništvu.
nemaš jasan cilj (osim dobrobiti djece).

nama je soc. radnica rekla da nakon rastave treba izbjegavati druženja u četvoro jer djeci daju lažnu sliku i nadu da će se roditelji pomiriti.
po meni je to stvar osobne procjene, ali nije loše znati i taj stručan stav.

nadam se da ti pomažemo da posložiš mozaik jer i ti nama pomažeš svojim razmišljanjima. 
osim toga, potvrđuje se da čovjek može biti razuman kojeg god spola bio.

----------


## dp

> mislim da ni ona nije načisto sama sa sobom.
> čini mi se jednostavnije kada oboje znaju da je kraj i da nema nade u povratak na staro jer se onda misli usmjere u novom pravcu.
> ovako je to teško jer živiš razdvojeno a opet se nadaš zajedništvu.
> nemaš jasan cilj (osim dobrobiti djece).


Jučer kada sam joj dao "papire" sam pitao "onda, jel' sada gotovo", kaže "nije, sada slijede mirenja..." 




> nama je soc. radnica rekla da nakon rastave treba izbjegavati druženja u četvoro jer djeci daju lažnu sliku i nadu da će se roditelji pomiriti.
> po meni je to stvar osobne procjene, ali nije loše znati i taj stručan stav.


Ovo je dobar argument za iznijeti joj; definirati stvari zbog dobrobiti djece.




> osim toga, potvrđuje se da čovjek može biti razuman kojeg god spola bio.


Zar je to ikada bilo upitno ?!   :Razz:

----------


## fegusti

ono s prstenom mi je bilo  :Sad:  i tako me podsjetilo na moj život...



> Trenutno sam mišljenja da bih sve još mogao progutati (i oprostiti, nadam se) kada bi druga strana priznala da je pogriješila i pokazala želju staviti stvari na svoje mjesto. Znam da bi me zbog toga popljuvala familija, prijatelji kojima sam se povjerio i dio Vas na forum


ja sam isto očekivala kajanje...
a za pljuvanje... baš te briga ako je odluka promišljena.

----------


## fegusti

> Zar je to ikada bilo upitno ?!


imaš pravo - nije.  :Wink:  

...a to da te baš briga za tuđe mišljenje kažem zbog toga jer samo ti živiš svoj život a ne babe, stričevi, prijatelji, forumaši...

zapravo kada se govori o nevjeri prvo nam pada na pamet sramota pred svijetom, a to je najmanje bitno.
bitno je možemo li, ako to prilike dozvole, oprostiti zbog sebe i nešto naučiti i sa takvom svojom odlukom nastaviti zajedno živjeti.

----------


## modesty71

> Ležeći uz njih, ne mogu ne razmišljati o raspadnutoj obitelji koja je imala sve i pitati se što budučnost donosi.
> 
> Zvala me malo prije (neću više odgovarati na SMSove, to mi je nekako ponižavajuće), pitala za klince (koji su danas ostali kod punice). Onda je pitala da dođe poslije posla da zajedno budemo s klincima (ako nemam ništa protiv). Pa nemam ništa protiv, klinci su pitali za mamu kada su probudili, rekao sam da radi... kao što sam im govorio zadnjih mjeseci, pa su prihvatili. Filip je plakao kada sam odlazio na posao, govorio "tata nemoj ići..."
> Neznam se postaviti, trebam li prekinuti ta zajednička druženja, imamo li još o čemu razgovarati (osim o klincima i podjeli imovine koja teško da može biti zamršenija). 
> Jučer me pitala želim li se još voziti s njom na motoru ?! (imamo svaki svoj motor). Rekoh, "čemu, ako ti nije gušt biti samnom". Odgovara "pa ne bih te inaće pitala"... 
> Pogledam joj ruku, skinula je prsten. Krenem i ja skidati, kaže "žuljao me je, ne trebaš i ti skidati"... Ipak sam skinuo. 
> 
> ... U qratz, što se događa ?! Jel' to savjest, ili priznaje da je pogriješila, ili mi želi olakšati (neznam jel' mi bude lakše ), što, što ... ??!


Meni to zvuči kao da je skužila da je pogriješila, i pokušava nekak popraviti situaciju... Sad, da li ti se želi vratiti, ili pak pokušava stvoriti neku novu situaciju da olakša sebi ili tebi, to je teško reći. Ako razmišljaš o pomirbi, mislim da je sad ključni trenutak. No, možda ne bi bilo dobro odmah se početi nadati i vjerovati dok stvarno dobro ne izrazgovarate sve. Najbitnije je da oboje stvarno znate što očekujete jedno od drugog...

----------


## dp

> Meni to zvuči kao da je skužila da je pogriješila, i pokušava nekak popraviti situaciju... Sad, da li ti se želi vratiti, ili pak pokušava stvoriti neku novu situaciju da olakša sebi ili tebi, to je teško reći. Ako razmišljaš o pomirbi, mislim da je sad ključni trenutak. No, možda ne bi bilo dobro odmah se početi nadati i vjerovati dok stvarno dobro ne izrazgovarate sve. Najbitnije je da oboje stvarno znate što očekujete jedno od drugog...


Obzirom da meni nisu skroz jasni razlozi njenog odlaska (ako ne uzmem u obzir 3. osobu koju ona poriće), tražio sam da mi na mail pošalje popis "događaja", propusta, svega lošega što je razlog prekida. To sam tražio prekjučer, rekla je da već ima to negdje napisano, ali ne može pronaći.
Još nije poslala.
... ja bih svoje razloge napisao u bilo koje doba dana u 2 minute. To se ne zaboravlja.

----------


## modesty71

Jeste li razmišljali da potražite pomoć nekog psihologa, bračnog savjetnika...? Meni mog UBM-a nije nikad uspjelo nagovoriti na to (  :Sad:  ), ali sam čula od više ljudi da im je pomoglo, prebrodili su teške krize, i danas su sretni što su si dali tu šansu.

----------


## dp

> Jeste li razmišljali da potražite pomoć nekog psihologa, bračnog savjetnika...? Meni mog UBM-a nije nikad uspjelo nagovoriti na to (  ), ali sam čula od više ljudi da im je pomoglo, prebrodili su teške krize, i danas su sretni što su si dali tu šansu.


(već je postavljeno to pitanje), to sam joj predložio PRVI put kada je rekla da "je pustim na miru da odluči što dalje".
Kaže, sada je kasno, to smo trebali prije dvije godine !

----------


## fegusti

> Jučer me pitala želim li se još voziti s njom na motoru ?! (imamo svaki svoj motor). Rekoh, "čemu, ako ti nije gušt biti samnom". Odgovara "pa ne bih te inaće pitala"...


te tri točkice ostavljaju prostor za nagađanje.
imam i ja bezbroj takvih "tri točkice" situacija kada stvari ostanu nedorečene.
ok, ako su ti i dalje gušti - zašto si otišla? - pravo je pitanje.
slične situacije i mene bune.

imam osjećaj da bi moj ubm volio sjediti na dva stolca. :/

----------


## fegusti

...točnije, koristiti dvije stolice  :Laughing:

----------


## stray_cat

pa mozes ti njoj reci da te boli sto je otisla, da ju volis i da ak ima nekog respekta prema tebi da te pusti da nekako pokusas preboliti

ne moras se vaditi na djecu

ne znam da li iz ove anegdote sa motorom stoji neka nada, i iz njene ideje da provedete vrijeme skupa sa djecom postoji jos nesto

nista te ne kosta pokusati raditi stvarai kojima je eventualno mozes vratiti

nemoj je preispitivati, jednostavno budi zanimljiv, atraktivan, zabavan (sto je u principu nemoguce kad si tako razvaljen, ali mozes pokusati)

----------


## fegusti

> pa mozes ti njoj reci da te boli sto je otisla, da ju volis i da ak ima nekog respekta prema tebi da te pusti da nekako pokusas preboliti


eto, to je istina i iskren odnos prema situaciji bez skrivenih namjera.
mi se često bojimo biti iskreni i otvoreni jer smatramo da smo tada ranjiviji.

----------


## dp

> pa mozes ti njoj reci da te boli sto je otisla, da ju volis i da ak ima nekog respekta prema tebi da te pusti da nekako pokusas preboliti
> 
> ne moras se vaditi na djecu
> 
> ne znam da li iz ove anegdote sa motorom stoji neka nada, i iz njene ideje da provedete vrijeme skupa sa djecom postoji jos nesto
> 
> nista te ne kosta pokusati raditi stvarai kojima je eventualno mozes vratiti
> 
> nemoj je preispitivati, jednostavno budi zanimljiv, atraktivan, zabavan (sto je u principu nemoguce kad si tako razvaljen, ali mozes pokusati)


Nastojim hodati podignute glave, veselim se novom izgledu (skinuo sam 14kg !, malo sam se bio uprasio   :Embarassed:  ), ošišao, nastojim biti svaki dan obrijan, ... novi čovjek !
U biti, nemam više puno za izgubiti, nikamo mi se ne žuri. ... samo da se mogu naspavati, to me mući najviše.
Ovu prvu rečenicu ću zapamtiti...

----------


## kate

dp zapamti da nitko ne voli gubiti. Makar i ne imala osjećaja prema tebi, ako shvati da i ti nisi više za nju zagrijan bit će joj krivo, ali mozda ne toliko da bude s tobom. Ne dozvoli toplo-hladno. Ako je odlučila da ide neka ode ili neka ostane.

----------


## fegusti

samo ti nastavi uzdignute glave dalje.
čini se da ti dobro ide.

ono što piše kate je istina u priličnom broju slučajeva.
javi se zavist iako je osoba sama potaknula rastanak.
ali ne bih se ja time opterećivala niti se time naslađivala.

----------


## Jasna

hm.. a teorija da nismo svjesni što imamo dok to ne izgubimo/gubimo?!

----------


## kate

ako postanemo svjesni, onda se borimo za povratak otvoreno

----------


## Maslačkica

Potpisujem Kate i ono što s čim se dosta često susrećem i u meni se javljaju takvi osjećaji je: "TI pati i trebaš patiti zamnom, u najmanju ruku cijeli život, a ja idem dalje" 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Ria

Ja mislim da sad malo pretjerujete. 
Dp, trabaš živjeti dalje onako kako misliš da je najbolje...i nek ti ne bude bitno hoćeš li izazvati zavist ili ne, neka je bitno samo da si sretan ti i da su djeca sretna.
Što će vrijeme donjeti u odnosu s njom još ćeš vidjeti.

----------


## dp

Nazvala me dok sam se s kolegama vračao s ručka na posao; kaže, došla sam doma, Paula je zločesta k'o vrag... Ne zna što joj je ... Pa smo išli do dućana, s pesom, pa ovo-ono... Dođeš direktno doma s posla ? Hoćemo li biti skupa s klincima ...

Opet mi daje nadu da bi moglo krenuti na bolje. Ne znam kako postupiti, mislim da ću prvo biti indiferentan (ipak ćemo se prvo baviti djecom), a onda ako se ukaže prilika ću joj reći da ako se ne misli vratiti neka me barem pusti da sam prebolim krizu, a ne je razvlačiti...
Na to očekujem odgovor tipa "neznam, daj mi još vremena ...", jer sam to dobivao do sada. 
Što da odgovorim na to ? Neću više ništa čekati, već sam i previše strpljiv bio. Da joj kažem da je više ne želim vidjeti, osim kada preuzimam i vračam klince, ili da pustim po njenom ("mile-lale"), da ide u taj prokleti stan, a ja budem sam u prokleto praznoj (polovici) kuće ...

Dok je još bila doma, režali smo jedno na drugo, presjecali se pogledima, neznam što, ali kada bismo legli spavati osjetio sam nekakvo smirenje, kao da će sve biti OK ujutro, sama njena blizina i toplina djelovala je kao 10 apaurina... Trenutno mi to najviše nedostaje, njena blizina. Mislim da se više nemamo oko čega svađati...

----------


## kate

baš je slatka  :Laughing:

----------


## kate

Svaka dobra dijeta traje 90 dana. Ja bi joj npr. rekla imaš 3 mjeseca da se odlučiš što želiš. Ako se želiš vratiti, ja te čekam, ali ako ne, sve najbolje ti želim, ali nikad više se ni ne pokušavaj vratiti!

No dp, ovo su sve samo paušalne izjave, ti najbolje sam znaš, sigurno!

----------


## Ria

Ja nekako mislim da joj ti ne možeš reći da j ne želiš više vidjeti jer to jednostavno nije tako.
Nemoj donositi odluke na brzinu...razmišljaj, promatraj, pitaj...

----------


## elin

dp, ako je želiš nazad nemoj glumatati. Ako ne znaš što ona točno želi, a sa druge strane ne želiš biti povrijeđen pitaj je da li bi možda htjela da pokušate pred CZSS posredovanje. Ono se može održati i prije, trebaš samo pitati u CZSS da li su to voljni napraviti. Možda ćeš na taj način znati kamo se ona naginje, bez da sebe kompromitiraš. Ili možeš pokušati razgovarati sa njom onako iskreno, mi žene to volimo, ali moraš biti spreman da ćeš tada biti ranjiv, a ona će ti možda reći nešto što će te povrijediti. Na tebi je potez sada. Nemoj joj na njezine molbe da provedete vrijeme skupa odgovarati cinično i sa sarkazmom, možda ona traži put do tebe, a ti joj zatvaraš vrata. Ako je i dalje želiš, a mi ovdje samo nagađamo da ima drugog (što ne mora biti istina, zapamti) morati ćeš biti iskren.

----------


## dp

> Svaka dobra dijeta traje 90 dana. Ja bi joj npr. rekla imaš 3 mjeseca da se odlučiš što želiš. Ako se želiš vratiti, ja te čekam, ali ako ne, sve najbolje ti želim, ali nikad više se ni ne pokušavaj vratiti!
> 
> No dp, ovo su sve samo paušalne izjave, ti najbolje sam znaš, sigurno!


Ja je nemam namjeru čekati tri mjeseca; nisam siguran niti za 3 tjedna, iskreno se bojim za svoje psihičko zdravlje ako status-quo potraje još koji dan - danas osjećam kroničnu neispavanost, a ne piju mi se lijekovi za smirenje. 

Vidjeti ću što bude danas... Naravno da joj neću reći da je ne želim (jer to ne bi bila istina), ali ću joj reći da ako NE ŽELI izgladiti situaciju, da me pusti na miru.

----------


## fegusti

kao da joj je bilo lakše dok nije odselila jer te do tada imala kao odstupnicu.
sada je učinila korak dalje i natjerala te na zauzimanje stava.
čini mi se da se toga boji. 
boji se da će te izgubiti i sada joj je tek jasno da uskoro neće više biti povratka, a sama je neodlučna.
ne može odlučiti što joj je u životu važnije.
s jedne strane ti i djeca a s druge neki novi i drugačiji život.

mislim da bi i ona na dva stolca. :/

----------


## kate

Slažem se fegusti, a takve stvari trebaju vremena da se iskristaliziraju, i što je 3 mjeseca naspram cijelog života, iako znam da sve sada izgleda ko smak svijeta

----------


## stray_cat

pa moguce je da ces se osjecati drugacije nakon mjesec dana, ko da ti je bolje bez nje

po meni najvecu sansu imas ako se napokon otvoris i budes iskren

ako joj ne mozes reci to sto si napisao tu (mislim na lijepe stvari) napisi joj

bori se za nju i taj brak ako ti je stalo, nece se ona vratiti nekome ko ne pokazuje da mu je stalo ako ona jos ista osjeca za tebe. nek vidi da ti je bitna, pa makar poslje i otisla, bar ces znati da si napravio sve i mozes mirno dalje

ako ne das sve od sebe, mogao bi se poslje pitati sto bi bilo da si ipak probao a bit ce kasno i vjerovatno si ne bi oprostio 

nemas puno za izgubiti

----------


## pomikaki

Da pojednostavimo, ti si se javio i rekao da te žena ostavila, ti je voliš i dao bi sve da se pomirite. Nakon dva posta rekao si da je bolje tako, i da želiš samo da sve završi i da s djecom bude sve ok. Nakon tri posta javljaš da ona hoće s tobom na motor i da se želi družiti s tobom.

Ja bih rekla da bi mene sigurno oborilo s nogu kad bi muž kojeg sam upravo ostavila sjeo sa mnom na kavu i bio totalno kul, ono mi sjedimo, razgovaramo nakon svega kao stari prijatelji, imamo djecu, imamo sve te događaje za sobom, usprkos svemu želimo jedno drugom sve najbolje. To mi se čini kao vrhunac ljubavi kad si spreman pustiti drugoga da ode i živi svojim životom. Kad bih vidjela čovjeka koji je to sposoban, cijenila bih ga iznad svega, i znamo što ide dalje, javlja se plamičak, njoj se možda i protiv volje javljaju ponovo osjećaji, jer te takvog već dugo nije vidjela - viđala te neobrijanog, s 14 kila više   :Smile:   kako gunđaš mrzovoljan u kuhinji, prigovaraš i nešto hoćeš. Da se razumijemo, i ona je bila takva. Sad kad ste došli do dna, našli ste snage da ipak pozitivno gledate na to i da se usmjerite na djecu. To je super. Najbolji način prekida, ako do njega mora doći. Samo se čovjek zapita, ako je sad tako super, možda ovaj drugi ipak ima kvalitete koje ga čine vrijednim ljubavi i poštovanja?


Budi siguran što želiš dalje, može sve biti bolje nego što je bilo, a može te baciti natrag u ponor... nitko ti to ne može reći, moraš sam odlučiti.

----------


## nenaa

dp tvoja žena meni se čini ni sama ne zna šta hoće, i opet me vraćaš na početak kad sam mislila da za vas još ima nade. Taj striček je možda donio neku svježinu i trenutni zanos koji ju je ponio jer je to trebala, a od tebe nije dobijala. Ali svejedno ne znači da treba puzati, pa odrasli ste ljudi, ako ti je stalo reci joj da su joj vrata otvorena i da ako želi neka razmisli i sama predloži model. Ali ne dozvoli da se poigrava sa tobom jer ne zna "jel bi piškila ili kakila". Ili tamo ili vamo, a ne malo tamo i vamo dok se ne razbistri. I mi žene volimo znati da je i bivše zauvijek naše, pa mi je to zvckanje nezrelo osiguravanje onoga što smatramo svojom trajnom imovinom. Zašto mi žene mrzimo svaku bivšu i buduću, jer nam je nemoguće shvatiti da sad neka druga ima ono što smo imale mi. 
Ne uvijek, ali često je to nekeko u nama. Kokošinjac.

----------


## dp

Osječam da dugujem nastavak;
došao sam doma u 16:45  (vozio k'o luđak, ako ste vidjeli tipa na plavom endurcu (motor)), to sam bio ja ...
Bila je doma, pitam je jel' idemo van s klincima, kaže cijeli su dan vani, neće.
Paula me tražila da joj pustim "lisicu i psa" na laptop, pustim joj, odem dolje, ona s punicom pije kavu. Rekoh, mislio sam da čemo barem kavu popiti, veli OK, idemo gore.
Dam joj mali toblerone (interna igra), skuham si kavu (svoju je donijela), i velim što sam planirao: "ako želiš, vrati se, sve će biti kao prije, preko svega ću proči, ne zbog djece ili imovine, nego zbog NAS. ... ali nemoj dugo čekati, jer ja neću dugo izdržati ovu situaciju, nešto ću pokrenuti".
Ništa nije rekla, samo je šutila. ... gutala knedlu.
Jš sam je pitao da li je predala zahtijev za razvod, kaže nje. Zašto ?Kaže "neznam zašto". Jel nisi stigla, ili što ? Ne, veli, neznam zašto.

Uskoro se sjeti da ide s klincima dok je još dan, da ih izvede u park kod "nove kuće"... !
Rekoh, da, nisu cijeli dan vani, kaže da ih malo ući na promet, ovo-ono ...
OK. Pomognem joj pokupiti klince, a Paula veli da bi još jedan dan ostala, da joj se ne ide... Ništa joj nisam rekao, niti je ona što rekla, osim da će doći opet. Sada sam ja gutao knedle.
Pozdravili smo se i otišli.

Plan mi je sutra isprintati novi zahtijev za razvod, i u nedjlju joj dati da mi potpiše kada ću joj vračati klince (ovaj vikend su kod mene, idemo na selo i tako).
U ponedjeljak ću predati zahtijev.

... neznam kako će se nastaviti.

----------


## nenaa

[quote="pomikaki"] i znamo što ide dalje, javlja se plamičak, njoj se možda i protiv volje javljaju ponovo osjećaji, jer te takvog već dugo nije vidjela - viđala te neobrijanog, s 14 kila više   :Smile:   kako gunđaš mrzovoljan u kuhinji, prigovaraš i nešto hoćeš. quote]

Bravo pomikaki.

Ja da napravim što je njegova žena napravila i da se dogovorimo za kavu i da mi dođe svjež nasmijan sređen, vedar i da se ponaša ko da smo 100 godina frendovi, jaaaaako bi me zagolicalo "zbog čega/koga ili zašto je takav".
Mene bi oborilo s nogu. 

Tip koji bi mi se jedva dovukao, naručio pivce pa caklenih očiju pitao "možemo li pričati, možemo li probati, pa daj pa zašto".
Oprostite, ali to je veeeeliki minus za prezentaciju ičijeg samopouzdanja i osobnosti.

----------


## nenaa

> Ništa nije rekla, samo je šutila. ... gutala knedlu.
> Jš sam je pitao da li je predala zahtijev za razvod, kaže nje. Zašto ?Kaže "neznam zašto". Jel nisi stigla, ili što ? Ne, veli, neznam zašto.


Žene ili sam ja glupa romantičarka ili ne znam, ubijte me sad, ali dp ona tebe *još voli.* 

Njoj nešto u vašem braku ne paše, ali ona nije odnijela taj razvod jer vas puno stvari veže, a ona ne zna da li može odnijeti taj papir kojim sve što ste imali briše zauvijek.

Oprosti, ali sad si ti jedan važan faktor, malo je teško radi ponosa vratiti se samo tako, ali meni se čini da j to ostvariva stvar. 
I nemoj da bude kao prije, to ju je i nagnalo na stričeka "ako je tu uopće bilo nečega" i na odlazak.

----------


## pomikaki

ma ne bi me ni golicalo zbog čega ili koga, nego bi bilo - kapa dolje... ipak si kul tip

----------


## dp

> ma ne bi me ni golicalo zbog čega ili koga, nego bi bilo - kapa dolje... ipak si kul tip


Znate, postao sam ovisan o forumu, imam uključenu obavijest na mail, a mail je forwardiran na SMS, pa čim netko odgovori,   :Heart:   ja trčim na laptop 
 :Laughing:  

Laskaju mi ovakvi komentari, iako nisam baš siguran da su zasluženi; ipak sam debelo pridonio ovoj situaciji, a to nije baš cool.
Sada se batrgam, intenzivno razmišljam kako spasiti situaciju, činim sve ... 

Idem sada dolje u baraku vidjeti imam li kemiju za proljetno prskanje vočnjaka, ili moram sutra kupiti ...

----------


## elin

o.k. dp moj savjet nakon zadnjeg tvog posta: ajde ti ostavi stvar malo na miru. Nije predala zahtjev na sud  jer to ne želi i nije sigurna da je sve gotovo. Ja sam predala zahtjev na sud tek 30.12., a UBM je iselio 01.12. Možda još ima nade za vas dvoje ako ti i ona hoćete. Ali ovakvi razgovori između vas ničemu ne vode. Netko mora presjeći i biti iskren. Ako to moraš biti ti neka tako bude. 
Da sam ja u pitanju (sad će se nenaa opet početi nabacivati, ali neka) ono što bi ja voljela čuti muškarca sa kojim sam u braku i imam djecu je: ja te volim, ja te i dalje želim, ako postoji neki problem između nas ajmo ga riješiti - reci mi u čemu sam pogriješio iskreno, a ja ću tebi reći sve iskreno. Ovo što si napravio je uvjet: nemoj dugo čekati jer ja neću dugo izdržati ovu situaciju i ucjena: nešto ću pokrenuti. Reci joj da ti drugi nisu važni već samo što ona kaže i reci joj da sumnjaš da postoji netko drugi i neka ti iskreno kaže da li da. Ako ti veli ne, prihvati taj ne bez rezerve i ostavi se sumnji.

----------


## nenaa

> (sad će se nenaa opet početi nabacivati, ali neka)


  :Laughing:   ne brini neću ti ništa...

Potpisujem ovaj zadnji dio tvog posta, ako je voliš reci joj. 

I *dp* ne nosi mob. u voćnjak, jer ne buš papao voće, a i forum ti je poguban za vezu sa realnim svijetom.

----------


## elin

> Sada se batrgam, intenzivno razmišljam kako spasiti situaciju, činim sve ...


vidiš, ovo sam ti zaboravila reći: mi žene jako volimo kad vidimo da se netko trudi oko nas i kad mu je stalo. Sve žene traže neku sigurnost, partnera u pravom smislu riječi: nekoga tko će ti biti prijetelj i saslušati te, tko će ti pomoći i biti uz tebe. Učinio si dobro kad si pristao na sporazumni, učinio si dobro kad si se počeo intenzivnije brinuti o djeci i sa njom razgovarati. I sad si ona razmišlja da si ti taj koji je uz nju, a možda joj je to trebalo cijelo vrijeme. 
Što se tiče grešaka, svi smo ih počinili i činimo ih, to nije sporno. Ne treba sad o tome toliko razmišljati, važno je da se sve može ispraviti ako se može. A budući da imate dječicu, i godine braka (pretpostavljam) i vezu i sve što vas veže (motore  :Laughing:  ) ipak bi bilo loše ne pokušati se pomiriti.

----------


## pomikaki

ma dp, uopće ja ne laskam, sigurna sam da si doprinjeo situaciji   :Wink:  
razmišljam kako bih se ja osjećala. U takvom trenutku, kad želim ostaviti muža i oca svoje djece, od njega bih najviše htjela da bude kul tip i kaže: ok, mi smo stari frendovi i bez obzira na sve želim ti sve najbolje. I da mi da slobodu da učinim po svojoj volji. Ali problem koji bi iskrsnuo bio bi što bih mu tada, možda i na svoju nevolju, bila spremna puno toga oprostiti, ponovo bi došli do one faze kad smo bili skupa zato što smo to zbilja htjeli, a ne zbog kuće-djece-kredita-navike-očaja-ostalog...

eto malo iz prašume ženskog uma, ne znam je li i kod vas slično   :Smile:

----------


## dp

> o.k. dp moj savjet nakon zadnjeg tvog posta: ajde ti ostavi stvar malo na miru. Nije predala zahtjev na sud  jer to ne želi i nije sigurna da je sve gotovo. Ja sam predala zahtjev na sud tek 30.12., a UBM je iselio 01.12. Možda još ima nade za vas dvoje ako ti i ona hoćete. Ali ovakvi razgovori između vas ničemu ne vode. Netko mora presjeći i biti iskren. Ako to moraš biti ti neka tako bude. 
> Da sam ja u pitanju (sad će se nenaa opet početi nabacivati, ali neka) ono što bi ja voljela čuti muškarca sa kojim sam u braku i imam djecu je: ja te volim, ja te i dalje želim, ako postoji neki problem između nas ajmo ga riješiti - reci mi u čemu sam pogriješio iskreno, a ja ću tebi reći sve iskreno. Ovo što si napravio je uvjet: nemoj dugo čekati jer ja neću dugo izdržati ovu situaciju i ucjena: nešto ću pokrenuti. Reci joj da ti drugi nisu važni već samo što ona kaže i reci joj da sumnjaš da postoji netko drugi i neka ti iskreno kaže da li da. Ako ti veli ne, prihvati taj ne bez rezerve i ostavi se sumnji.


Kada je "frka" počela, nisam na nikoga trećeg sumnjao, iskristalizirao se kroz mjesec dana natezanja i vrlo je stvaran. Paula veli da je "striček" bio kd njih i glupirao se... To je najsvježija informacija. 
Ja vjerujem da postoji, i mogu proći preko toga. Priznala ili ne, ne bih ga više spominjao, ali ne bi smjelo biti niti gomile skrivenih SMSova, niti povlačenja na telefonske razgovore, niti "neopravdanih" kašnjenja kući, niti ne javljanja OKVIRNOG vremena vračanja; bavim se održavanjem računala u fušu, uvijek kažem ako ću se zadržati, i ona je uvijek zvala u to vrijeme da vidi da li ću doći na vrijme kući i ja sam se uvijek javljao na te pozive. Smatram to normalnim i isto očekujem od nje.
Rekao sam joj da je još uvijek volim puno puta, ali me ne doživljava. 
NE MOGU čekati da je prođe zaljubljenost.

OK, možda ću biti pametniji kada se naspavam, ... još nisam bio u vočnjaku  :Sad:

----------


## elin

da, i ovo kaj pomikaki veli. Pitanje: da li ste se prije zajedno vozili na motoru?

----------


## dp

> da, i ovo kaj pomikaki veli. Pitanje: da li ste se prije zajedno vozili na motoru?


Naravno, prvo zajedno, išli na ljetovanja, kampirali, išli na moto-susrete... Onda je i ona položila, pa se sama vozila. Pa smo kupili još jedan mali motor (jer nije bilo love za veći), pa jedan enduro, pa još jedan enduro samo za nju ... Luđaci... Išli smo na vožnje u raznim kombinacijama, sa ekipom ,samo ona i ja, svaki sam, ona sa frendicom (ženska od stričeka), ona sa stričekom   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Eto tako je bilo. I danas je bila na vožnji, veli sa frendicom, a motor je ostavila kod njih... (svoj motor).

Ma ja sam lud.

----------


## elin

> Rekao sam joj da je još uvijek volim puno puta, ali me ne doživljava.


nije stvar u reći nego u činiti. Što ti činiš da bi se ona osjećala voljenom? Vjerojatno je tu i nastao problem, mislim ne znam, pikam jer ne znam. E sad si već počeo nešto činiti, dao joj sporazumni, baviš se klincima, razgovaraš sa njom. Sad si ona razmišlja. Dobro, opet velim ne znam, samo pretpostavljam.

----------


## elin

Mislim da te pozvala da se vozite jer želi vratiti onaj stari osjećaj između vas dvoje koji joj je bio super. Sve mi to želimo, kao što je pomikaki rekla, prije djece i kuće i kredita i cjelog tog kaosa. Ipak ti razgovaraj sa njom, ako te povrijedi ja ti dopuštam da mi kažeš prek foruma svašta i neću se ljutiti.

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Rekao sam joj da je još uvijek volim puno puta, ali me ne doživljava. 
> 
> 
> nije stvar u reći nego u činiti. Što ti činiš da bi se ona osjećala voljenom? Vjerojatno je tu i nastao problem, mislim ne znam, pikam jer ne znam. E sad si već počeo nešto činiti, dao joj sporazumni, baviš se klincima, razgovaraš sa njom. Sad si ona razmišlja. Dobro, opet velim ne znam, samo pretpostavljam.


Klincima se bavim intenzivno oduvijek, nije to ništa novo. Sporazumni nisam nikada dovodio u pitanje (da joj nedam i sl). 
Što sam činio da bi se osjećala voljenom ? Nedovoljno, tu sam kriv. Dao sam joj vremena da završi faks, da se bavi fuš-poslom koji voli, kupio joj motor kojeg voli, sredio na njemu što je trebalo, kuhao klopu (skromno, koliko sam znao), radio u kući i oko kuće što je trebalo, ...
Ne dovoljno. Zanemario sam neke druge stvari, ali nenamjerno. 

Uf, sada je kasno za u vočnjak, budem ujutro pogledao što sam trebao danas ...

----------


## dp

> Mislim da te pozvala da se vozite jer želi vratiti onaj stari osjećaj između vas dvoje koji joj je bio super. Sve mi to želimo, kao što je pomikaki rekla, prije djece i kuće i kredita i cjelog tog kaosa. Ipak ti razgovaraj sa njom, ako te povrijedi ja ti dopuštam da mi kažeš prek foruma svašta i neću se ljutiti.


Super si ti meni   :Kiss:  

Moram malo pričekati, dan - dva, možda ona napravi neki korak, ja sam danas nešto napravio, bio bih naporan odmah nastaviti...

----------


## elin

joj dp, fakat mi je sad još više žao zbog tebe. Nisam trebala ono napisati, ali eto jesam jer obično tu zna ležati problem. Fakat ne znam što je sve između vas dvoje bilo i sigurno sam malo previše ugazila u glupost ne znajući. Iskreno, nadam se da ćete sve rješiti i da ćeš biti dobro. I dala bi ti jedan heart, ali će me nenaa zezati.

----------


## dp

> joj dp, fakat mi je sad još više žao zbog tebe. Nisam trebala ono napisati, ali eto jesam jer obično tu zna ležati problem. Fakat ne znam što je sve između vas dvoje bilo i sigurno sam malo previše ugazila u glupost ne znajući. Iskreno, nadam se da ćete sve rješiti i da ćeš biti dobro. I dala bi ti jedan heart, ali će me nenaa zezati.


Sve 5, teško je tu biti pametan, a teško se i izraziti; da me čuješ uživo tko zna koliko bih bio uvjerljiv, ovo tipkanje ipak ide malo sporije, važem riječi, ispravljam, koristim spell-checker   :Grin:  

Uživo nisam baš govorljiv i to mi sigurno ne ide u prilog. Forum je super  :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

> I dala bi ti jedan heart, ali će me nenaa zezati.



 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Trina

dp, stvarno si neki ful kul tip  :Grin:  Postavljaš se super, svaka ti čast na stavu (makar odglumljenom pred njom, nije bitno), ako je takvo ponašanje ne zagolica onda ne znam što će. Bar će je natjerati da doobro razmisli o svemu, o vama, o osjećajima, o braku, životu, djeci...možda i usporedit tebe s onim fakerom koji ševi sve oko sebe..možda shvati. A ovo što si rekao da bi joj oprostio prevaru i uzeo je natrag..skidam kapu, svaka čast i divim ti se, majke mi.

----------


## zhabica

> dp, stvarno si neki ful kul tip  Postavljaš se super, svaka ti čast na stavu (makar odglumljenom pred njom, nije bitno), ako je takvo ponašanje ne zagolica onda ne znam što će. Bar će je natjerati da doobro razmisli o svemu, o vama, o osjećajima, o braku, životu, djeci...možda i usporedit tebe s onim fakerom koji ševi sve oko sebe..možda shvati. A ovo što si rekao da bi joj oprostio prevaru i uzeo je natrag..skidam kapu, svaka čast i divim ti se, majke mi.


X

drzi se!  :Smile:

----------


## dp

> dp, stvarno si neki ful kul tip  Postavljaš se super, svaka ti čast na stavu (makar odglumljenom pred njom, nije bitno), ako je takvo ponašanje ne zagolica onda ne znam što će. Bar će je natjerati da doobro razmisli o svemu, o vama, o osjećajima, o braku, životu, djeci...možda i usporedit tebe s onim fakerom koji ševi sve oko sebe..možda shvati. A ovo što si rekao da bi joj oprostio prevaru i uzeo je natrag..skidam kapu, svaka čast i divim ti se, majke mi.


Dakle, ponavljam, nisam ful kul, imao sam ispade plača, skočio mi tlak, upao u aritmiju pred njom, skoro odapeo. Nekoliko puta (ajde, aritmija samo jednom). Nisam se mogao kontrolirati.
Sada se kontroliram, uspijem sve zadržati na knedli u grlu i kojoj suzi koju više - manje sakrijem, dok joj objašnjavam svoje stavove ili dok mi klinci kažu da bi radije ostali nego išli u "novu kuću". 
Glede prevare, valjda bih ostao dosljedan u oprostu jer se osjećam dijelom krivim. No, ne mogu garantirati, morao bih steći potpuno povjerenje u nju, a kako je to sad moguće ? Taj dio ovisi najviše o njoj. Ako njoj nije stalo, ili nije sigurna što hoće - sve je uzaludno.
Toga sam svjestan i zato sam sada kul, više nemam kamo, više nemam što za izgubiti. Svaki ishod je korak naprijed u odnosu na ovu situaciju.
... opet nisam kupio pivu, pitam se kako zaspati ?!   :Saint:

----------


## pomikaki

> Dakle, ponavljam, nisam ful kul, imao sam ispade plača, skočio mi tlak, upao u aritmiju pred njom, skoro odapeo. Nekoliko puta (ajde, aritmija samo jednom). Nisam se mogao kontrolirati.


ja sam to otprilike tako i zamislila, prema dijelovima nekih postova.
Nije nužno da cijelo vrijeme budeš kul, shvatila sam da ste imali scena u kojima si imao ulogu koja ti nije draga, ali to je, recimo, ljudski u takvim situacijama. To je i njoj jasno. (btw kad ti Trina kaže da si kul, onda molim primi kompliment i šuti, nama to nikad nije rekla    :Grin:   )




> Toga sam svjestan i zato sam sada kul, više nemam kamo, više nemam što za izgubiti. Svaki ishod je korak naprijed u odnosu na ovu situaciju.


imaš još dosta toga za izgubiti (djecu, zdravlje, razum, posao...), ali si stao i odlučio da zbog sebe, nje i djece nećeš još dublje. To je ono što njoj imponira, jer premda si pokazao slabost (iz čega zna da ti nije svejedno) sad pokazuješ da si ipak jak. Moguće da ponovo vidi čovjeka u kojeg se nekad zaljubila.

Ja bih joj na tvom mjestu, ako ona nastavi cimati oko tebe, dala priliku, ali ne na takav način da se navlačite bi - ne bi. Reci joj da si spreman ponovo pokušati, ali i da si spreman pustiti je da ide svojim putem ako to želi. I zbilja budi spreman. I traži od nje da bude jednako iskrena prema tebi.
Ali mislim da nema smisla da se družite zajedno s djecom zato jer je njoj teško s njima, nema smisla da te zove s izlikom je mala nemoguća dok niste riješili vaš odnos. Ako hoće rastavu mora biti spremna da će često morati s njima sama. I glupo je da trzavice rješavate pred klincima koji vjerojatno ne bi znali što da više misle. Ako te zove, neka bude fer i kaže da se hoće vidjeti s tobom.

----------


## Tata!

dakle sazrijevaš prijatelju, sazrijevaš... obično se to događa u teškim životnim situacijama kada se počinje čovjek oslanjati jedino na sebe, a ti to sada činiš... situacija ti čini... u pozadini svega ipak računaš i na opciju da možeš ostati sam i to ti hrabri samopouzdanje, tjera da razmišljaš trezveno i samo svojom glavom.. još mjesec dana takvog života i ti si nov čovjek! brineš za djecu, brižan otac, haklaš samački život, posao, radiš na sebi, sređuješ se, smršao... čuj pripazi se ti sad i ovih kolegica na poslu... namirušu one promjenu  :Smile:  a njoj, e njoj će srce tek odapet za tobom, a ti ćeš kulerski izabrat što ti u stvari želiš... tako se postaje gospodar situacije - sad ste u fazi mačke i miša kolko vidim - tek naizmjence mjenjate uloge!

drž se... a čuj, možda je i ona skoknula do Rode, pa zatekla pričicu... možda?! hm, čudna je ta odjednom promjena...

uglavnom storje je čist zanimljiva ovak nepredvidljiva, a in live! 

pozdrav

----------


## Mukica

sam se pliz nemoj navuc na pivu ko sredstvo za smirenje, moze se zaspat i bez pive, znam ja

meni je ovo vec tesko pratit, sve je jako intenzivno, a sve skupa kratko traje
ja kuzim da ti se desava da padas iz euforije u tesku depresiju u roku od par minuta, al to ti je skroz normalno

dajte si vremena

zivot je uzasno kompliciran kad su klinci u talonu
da njih npr. nema tocno znam da bi ti/vam puno lakse bilo donjet sve odluke koje trebate donjeti

----------


## Mukica

a kaj se tice forum, nije stvar u forumu, stvar je u tome da ovdje s puno razlicitih tipova ljudi mozes razgovarati i u moru svih ovih misli ti je lakse plivat

znas da nisi sam
i teze ti se utopit jer svako malo neko napise neki post oko kojeg se mozes zamislit i doc do zakljucka dijametralno suprotnog onom od maloprije

al to pomaze
meni uzasno pomaze ovakav nacin komunikacije
na kraju obicno napravim po svom, ali puno mi pomogne da stvar sagledam sire od slike koju sam sama sa sobom taj cas u stanju vidjeti

----------


## fegusti

super ste cure!

samo da dodam nešto na mukičino "dajte si vremena" - vremana ti daje i država jer pokretanjem razvoda nije sve gotovo. 
nakon što odradite mirenje u czss-u imate rok od godinu dana da njihovo mišljenje predate sudu i okončate stvar. 
ako se u međuvremenu pomirite jednostavno ne odete na sud i oni smatraju da je zahtjev povučen.
čisto kao informacija koju nije loše znati.

dp, odi više do voćnjaka jer ja neću moći na miru spavati dok ne znam imaš li tu kemiju za prskanje ili ne!  :Razz:

----------


## fegusti

još nešto... ni iz jednog tvog posta ne izvire gnjev.
niti tvoj niti njezin.
obično u takvim situacijama prva reakcija budu munje i gromovi, optužbe, ucjene, prepucavanja...
baš ste neobični.  :Grin:

----------


## dp

> još nešto... ni iz jednog tvog posta ne izvire gnjev.
> niti tvoj niti njezin.
> obično u takvim situacijama prva reakcija budu munje i gromovi, optužbe, ucjene, prepucavanja...
> baš ste neobični.


Zaspao sam u 22:30, probudio se oko 5:00. Bez pive  :Smile: 

Da, lijepo je čuti tuđa mišljenja, pa ih usporediti sa svojim i svojom situacijom, a priče su TOLIKO SLIČNE, da je to nevjerojatno. Ajde, uzroci mogu biti različiti, ali kad se potegne pitanje rastave - sve je gotovo identično; jedna strana se zatvara, druga okrivljuje sebe itd...

----------


## Trina

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dakle, ponavljam, nisam ful kul, imao sam ispade plača, skočio mi tlak, upao u aritmiju pred njom, skoro odapeo. Nekoliko puta (ajde, aritmija samo jednom). Nisam se mogao kontrolirati.
> 
> 
> ja sam to otprilike tako i zamislila, prema dijelovima nekih postova.
> Nije nužno da cijelo vrijeme budeš kul, shvatila sam da ste imali scena u kojima si imao ulogu koja ti nije draga, ali to je, recimo, ljudski u takvim situacijama. To je i njoj jasno. (btw kad ti Trina kaže da si kul, onda molim primi kompliment i šuti, nama to nikad nije rekla     ).



 :Laughing:   dobro si to uočila Pomice. Ali dp me se stvarno dojmio pa mi je samo izletilo iz tipkovnice  :Grin:  

Dp, to što si se rasplakao i imao aritmije, i to spada pod pozitivu. Mislim, i najboljima se to dešava 8)

----------


## dp

> super ste cure!
> 
> dp, odi više do voćnjaka jer ja neću moći na miru spavati dok ne znam imaš li tu kemiju za prskanje ili ne!


Jutros dok sam izvlaćio motor iz barake sam pregledao čime raspolažem; imam "bordošku juhu" i insekticid protiv jabučne osice (koja nam je dvije godine uništavala kruške); to je to za prvo ovogodišnje prskanje, planiram ga danas odraditi po povratku s posla.

----------


## modesty71

> Zaspao sam u 22:30, probudio se oko 5:00. Bez pive


čovjek je vrlo prilagodljivo stvorenje. sve su krize teške, ali kad se malo priviknemo na novonastalu situaciju, opet sve nekako krene bolje  :D. izgleda mi da si skupio neku novu snagu, i želim ti da ti tako ide i dalje. U kojem god smjeru išao, želim ti da budeš iznutra jak i znaš što želiš.

----------


## stray_cat

ja bi samo o striceku

zene imaju debilnu tendenciju da se u trenucima krize naoruzaju cudnim prijateljima koji ce ih podrzati

vrlo je lako moguce da ona u njemu vidi samo frenda koj pomaze a kakve su njegove namjere nemam pojma. veli moj mats da nema sanse da on u njoj vidi samo frendicu kojoj treba pomoc i da je pokusava skupiti

----------


## dp

Recimo, samo hipotetski, da je ona trudna s njim i ne želi pobaciti (ili je već kasno); 

to bi (dijelom) objasnilo njeno zatvaranje, nedoumice, vaganja; on je neformalno rastavljen, ima 3 djece od 7 do 15god, u dugoj "slobodnoj" vezi sa ženskom (njena trenutno naj frendica), financijski slab, fizički neprivlačan   :Razz:  , upitnih moralnih svjetonazora   :Laughing:  , jednom nogom u zatvoru (ona sama rekla da mu je firma upala u probleme)
Ona u visokoj trudnoći ili s malom bebom, u podstanarstvu, s naše dvoje djece od 2,5 i 5 godina, također upitnih moralnih svjetonazora ...

Možda bi sud djecu dodijelio meni ... ? Možda je to mući ?!
Mislim da bih se mogao kvalitetno brinuti o klincima...

Ima li teza smisla ?

----------


## sladjanaf

ne

----------


## pomikaki

odakle ti sad ta trudnoća? Mislim da si zabrijao. Da je trudna, ne bi se baš puno nadala popravku veze.

----------


## dp

> odakle ti sad ta trudnoća? Mislim da si zabrijao. Da je trudna, ne bi se baš puno nadala popravku veze.


A ne znam, vrtim neke gluposti po glavi... Problem je kad nemaš pametnijeg posla...
Ma, nije teza skroz bez vraga, recimo da imam neke indikacije da se nešto događalo, neznam točno što (posjet gin., mučnine, 2-3 kile viška uz sve ovo živciranje i napetosti ... ) ... 
... valjda ću do kraja prolupati, sada kada sam povjerovao da opet postajem normalan   :/

----------


## modesty71

> ... valjda ću do kraja prolupati, sada kada sam povjerovao da opet postajem normalan   :/


da, taman si bio na dobrom putu da ti bude bolje... nemoj si to sad radit.

ak JE trudna... kak bi TI na to odreagirao?

----------


## dp

> ... ne bi se baš puno nadala popravku veze.


da se i malo nada popravku veze, nešto bi konkretnije napravila; ovih nekoliko detalja tipa zajedničko druženje (koje je na kraju sabotirala), prijedlozi za vožnje, ne predavanje zahtijeva za razvod ... sve to si tumačim da joj je ŽAO što je tako završilo, da bi i ona voljela da nije tako, htjela bi ublažiti bol, ALI SI NE MOŽE POMOĆI !
... suze mi naviru

----------


## MGrubi

> ALI SI NE MOŽE POMOĆI !


di ima volje ima se i načina
svi si mi možemo pomoći, ali je kvaka što nećemo

igra na kartu žrtve

upoznala sam osobe koje uspiju , u 90% slučaja ispasti žrtve, bez obzira šta da su napravile

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... valjda ću do kraja prolupati, sada kada sam povjerovao da opet postajem normalan   :/
> 
> 
> da, taman si bio na dobrom putu da ti bude bolje... nemoj si to sad radit.
> 
> ak JE trudna... kak bi TI na to odreagirao?


Nemam pojma kako bih reagirao, ne vjerujem da bih mogao odgajati tuđe dijete začeto u prijevari. Vjerojatno bih se borio izvući svoju djecu odatle, uz maksimalno fer odnos prema njoj.

Ne, neće mi biti bolje dok se sve sumnje ne dokažu, ne opovrgnu, tj. dok vrijeme ne pokaže što će biti... Do tada mogu samo pokušati kvalitetnije preživjeti...

----------


## Trina

Pa pitaj je. Ja mislim da bi ti najbolji potez bio otvoriti sve karte i bez ikakvih mudrovanja izreći sve što misliš. Možda onda i ona bude iskrena. reci joj da je kod tebe situacija takva i takva, da bi ti ovako i onako i pitaj jeli toliko zaribala da je došlo do trudnoće? Kod mene bi iskrenost upalila.

Sad kad si spomenuo tu trudnoću ,nekako mi sve i ima smisla. A možda sam i ja zabrijala kao i ti

----------


## Maslačkica

Meni, a i mnogima oko mene, je glavni problem vrijeme i strpljenje, tj. problem se nije napravio u 3 dana,  a očekujem da se u tolikom vremenu  riješi. I pogotovo kada dođe do neke krize.... svaki dan samo to vrtim po glavi, želim da se riješi, jer ne mogu da podnesem pritisak, ne mogu da podnesem ni NE ni DA, mislim da mi je lakše da mi se kaže šta će i kako biti bez obzira na to da bi se situacija mogla razviti na način na koji ne želim. 

Iskreno, po cijeloj priči ne znam da li se žena kaje, da li žena želi nazad ili želi samo da vidi ima li još šta tu, ali da ide svojim putem. Znam da je jako teško razgovarati ili pokušavati nešto ako druga strana nije voljna, ali mislim da se može doći do zaključka ukoliko se pogleda karakter osobe od prije - na koji se način ponašala u ljutnji. 
Pretpostavljam da je ljuta, pretpostavljam da ste imali onaj odnos gdje ste samo "obitavali" jedno uz drugo, mislim da se to skoro svima desi u jednom trenutku bračnog života i da je njoj puklo. 
Pitanje je da li ona želi nastaviti dalje s tobom ili ne, a za to treba vremena. Vidi promjene, ali da li su trenutačne i ona se pita.... 

I iskreno, ako i jeste sa "stričekom" u vezi onda  garant sada važe...jer mislim da je to ljudski...

----------


## dp

> Pa pitaj je. Ja mislim da bi ti najbolji potez bio otvoriti sve karte i bez ikakvih mudrovanja izreći sve što misliš. Možda onda i ona bude iskrena. reci joj da je kod tebe situacija takva i takva, da bi ti ovako i onako i pitaj jeli toliko zaribala da je došlo do trudnoće? Kod mene bi iskrenost upalila.
> 
> Sad kad si spomenuo tu trudnoću ,nekako mi sve i ima smisla. A možda sam i ja zabrijala kao i ti


Pitao sam je početkom veljače, kad je došla od giniča. Veli ne, imam cistu, za 2 tjedna kontrola. Liječnički nalaz nije mi pokazala, glupo mi ga tražiti. No, zanimljivo je da ju je na pregled "odvezao netko s posla", pa me zvala da je pokupim u Nemetovoj, pa je onda javila da je ipak pokupim kod posla "jer je našla ženu koja tu stanuje i s njom će se spustiti". 
Eh, neznam kolika si ti "brijačica", ali više me NIŠTA ne može iznenaditi. Volio bih da sam ipak ja jedini krivac, da lik ne postoji, da je trudnoća plod moje bolesne mašte, da je otišla jer sam ja idijot i da će nakon razvoda imati normalan život sa našom djecom jer je ona OK,  i riješila se mene idijota.
... OK, dobro mi je, nisam pivu pio, već se bolje osjećam :Smile:    Brijem, brijem...

----------


## pomikaki

a da ti njoj napišeš neki mail, opišeš sve što osjećaš i misliš, i zamoliš da ti jednako odgovori?
Ja sam sa mm-om najefikasnije rješavala svađe milovima... komunikacija nam je na različitim valnim duljinama... mislim da bi to moglo uroditi plodom. Nema ti smisla ovako razbijati glavu.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ah, dok sam ja napisala par redaka žena već i zatrudnila! (ako se smijem nasmijati...   :Laughing:  ) 


Gledaj, ISKRENO...SVAŠTA može biti. Ima jako čudnih sudbina i priča i nikad ne mislimo da smo mi ni blizu tome... 


Iskrenost? Ja ne znam šta bih rekla. Meni bi bilo JAKO teško reći nešto iskreno dok ja sama se ne odlučim na taj korak, tj. tako sam prije gledala, sada ne...sada kažem, pa gdje puklo da puklo, ali za osobu za koju sam mislila da bi mi rekla istinu mi je lagala i to iz srama i još koječega. 
Mislim da ne znamo kako bi reagirali u datim trenucima dok se ne nađemo u takvim situacijama. 

A ako je takva osoba taj tvoj/vaš prijatelj/striček da li postoji mogućnost njegovog nagovora na takvo nešto, ali OPET morao bi ipak malo iščaprkati po prošlosti i iskreno sagledati njen karakter i pitati se da li je povodljiva? 


I ono što mene zanima, da li si ti vidio da je žena u krizi? Da vam odnosi baš i nisu neki prije nego što je ona otišla? I koliko je to trajalo?

----------


## dp

> Ah, dok sam ja napisala par redaka žena već i zatrudnila! (ako se smijem nasmijati...   ) 
> 
> 
> Gledaj, ISKRENO...SVAŠTA može biti. Ima jako čudnih sudbina i priča i nikad ne mislimo da smo mi ni blizu tome... 
> 
> 
> Iskrenost? Ja ne znam šta bih rekla. Meni bi bilo JAKO teško reći nešto iskreno dok ja sama se ne odlučim na taj korak, tj. tako sam prije gledala, sada ne...sada kažem, pa gdje puklo da puklo, ali za osobu za koju sam mislila da bi mi rekla istinu mi je lagala i to iz srama i još koječega. 
> Mislim da ne znamo kako bi reagirali u datim trenucima dok se ne nađemo u takvim situacijama. 
> 
> ...


Mah, i ja se počinjem smijati jer sam se već naplakao. Ovo s trudnoćom bi mi prilično OTEŽALO, jer bih se morao sudski boriti za djecu (valjda, nemam pojma u stvari).
Još jednom, stvarno sam spreman na sve, samo ne na čekanje i neizvjesnost.

JESAM, vidio sam da je u krizi, ali sam to pripisao njenom ispitima, dodatnom poslu KOJIM SE OPSESIVNO bavila (takvu je poznajem, dok se nečega uhvati, radi to do zadnjeg atoma snage), neispavanošću, i još povrh svega nije nikada raspoložena za razgovor. Pošto je bila pri kraju s ispitima, mislio sam da još malo pričekam, da će se stvari same posložiti. 
OK, odnosi su škripali, ali zar sam ja jedini krivac ? Pa, i ubojice odsluže kaznu i puste ih van... Jel' rastava moja kazna ?

----------


## dp

> a da ti njoj napišeš neki mail, opišeš sve što osjećaš i misliš, i zamoliš da ti jednako odgovori?
> Ja sam sa mm-om najefikasnije rješavala svađe milovima... komunikacija nam je na različitim valnim duljinama... mislim da bi to moglo uroditi plodom. Nema ti smisla ovako razbijati glavu.


Eto, to još nisam probao. Pokušati ću, prvo u notepad, onda na mail.

----------


## Ria

Dp, mislim da definitivno trebaš stati na loptu. Koliko god teško bilo, stvarno se trebaš malo skulirati. ne znam da li ti ovo s forumom uopće pomaže, bojim se čak da ne.
Mislim da ti izmišljanje i prevrtanje raznih scenarija trenutno nije najpametnije koliko god se teško otrgnuti od toga. I mislim da ti ništa drugo ne preostaje osim onoga za što kažeš da nisi spreman - čekanje.
Kako je netko gore rekao, do ove situacije niste se doveli u 3 dana, pa jesuludo očekivati da će se u 3 dana i riješiti.
I ne, naravno danisi jedini krivac, oboje ste krivi!

----------


## dp

> Dp, mislim da definitivno trebaš stati na loptu. Koliko god teško bilo, stvarno se trebaš malo skulirati. ne znam da li ti ovo s forumom uopće pomaže, bojim se čak da ne.
> Mislim da ti izmišljanje i prevrtanje raznih scenarija trenutno nije najpametnije koliko god se teško otrgnuti od toga. I mislim da ti ništa drugo ne preostaje osim onoga za što kažeš da nisi spreman - čekanje.
> Kako je netko gore rekao, do ove situacije niste se doveli u 3 dana, pa jesuludo očekivati da će se u 3 dana i riješiti.
> I ne, naravno danisi jedini krivac, oboje ste krivi!


Traje to već 2 mjeseca (otkako su počele "svađe"), nismo se nikamo pomakli... u biti jesmo, udaljili se još više.

... idem probati napisati mail.

----------


## Maja

Ja samo ne razumijem zašto bi se u slučaju trudnoće sudski borio za djecu, a ovako je sve dogovorno?

----------


## dp

> Ja samo ne razumijem zašto bi se u slučaju trudnoće sudski borio za djecu, a ovako je sve dogovorno?


Zato jer smatram da ne bi mogla brinuti o našoj djeci uz malu bebu; i ovako jedva hendlamo s dvoje, uz malu bebu NE MI MOGLA sama.
Računati na pomoć "stričeka" ? Radije ne, zanemarivši moje osjećaje, tip je rastrgan poslom, vikendima na farmi, financijski slab, ... Naša djeca zaslužuju bolje, a samnom bi im bilo bolje nego u toj situaciji.

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dp, mislim da definitivno trebaš stati na loptu. Koliko god teško bilo, stvarno se trebaš malo skulirati. ne znam da li ti ovo s forumom uopće pomaže, bojim se čak da ne.
> Mislim da ti izmišljanje i prevrtanje raznih scenarija trenutno nije najpametnije koliko god se teško otrgnuti od toga. I mislim da ti ništa drugo ne preostaje osim onoga za što kažeš da nisi spreman - čekanje.
> Kako je netko gore rekao, do ove situacije niste se doveli u 3 dana, pa jesuludo očekivati da će se u 3 dana i riješiti.
> I ne, naravno danisi jedini krivac, oboje ste krivi!
> 
> 
> ...


Da, dakle od kad su počele svađe, posljednja dva mjeseca vi ste intezivno razarali i ono što je od vašeg odnosa ostalo. 
Tek nakon što kulminacija prođe i sve se smiri stvari se mogu pokušati popravljati. Zato ta 2 mjeseca ne računaj uopće kao riješavanje problema.
Ali ako se ti sad opteretiš sa milijun raznih scenarija izgubit ćeš kontakt sa stvarnoim dogđajima, a to neće biti dobro ni za tebe ni za djecu niti će doprinjeti riješavanju ičega.
Pokušaj s mailom, ako ništa drugo, barem ćeš reći sve što imaš bez da te se prekida.

----------


## pomikaki

piši taj mail, i nemoj ga objavljivati na netu   :Grin:  
pokušajte rasčistiti što oboje hoćete, umjesto da nagađate i govorite u zagonetkama.

----------


## dp

> piši taj mail, i nemoj ga objavljivati na netu   
> pokušajte rasčistiti što oboje hoćete, umjesto da nagađate i govorite u zagonetkama.


Napisao sam mail.

----------


## pomikaki

> Napisao sam mail.


nadam se da će pomoći.
Lakše je nekad tako, nema te napetosti kao pri razgovoru, svatko ima priliku održati svoj monolog. Vjerojatno će tako biti i njoj.

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Napisao sam mail.
> 
> 
> nadam se da će pomoći.
> Lakše je nekad tako, nema te napetosti kao pri razgovoru, svatko ima priliku održati svoj monolog. Vjerojatno će tako biti i njoj.


Dosta sam napisao, ali sam ostavio prostora za nastavke... 
Čudna je ona, ne bih se čudio da jenostavno ne odgovori na mail kao što nije odgovarala na tel. pozive, SMSove, zanemarivala dogovore...
Npr, prije 3 tjedna odem s klincima na selo kod mojih (subota ?), ona je morala nešto obaviti na poslu. Dogovorimo se da se požurim nazad da budemo zajedno s njima vani; poslije ručka krenem u ZG, nazovem je, kažem "krenuo sam, treba nam 45min, jel' budeš kod kuće ?", veli "budem, nema problema". Mi smo stigli oko 15:00, ona u 16:30.
Još u autu rekoh Pauli da će mama biti dok kuće kad stignemo (jer je pitala za mamu). Kada smo došli, pita me "a gdje je mama", rekoh "neznam, rekla je da bude kod kuće". Paula kaže "znači, lagala je..."
Treba li reći da nije javila da neće doći, nije poslala SMS niti nazvala.
Poslije je rekla (kada sam joj ispričao da nije fer prema Pauli) da je mislila da ćemo doći kasnije, da je morala još nešto obaviti ... 

 :Sad:

----------


## dp

Zvala me oko 19:00, izvijestila o klincima, načelno dogovorili o sutra ujutro (treba dofurati klince, idemo na selo na vikend).

Rekoh joj da sam joj poslao mail; "jel dobar ili loš ?" - "a što je za tebe dobro ili loše ?!" - "neznam..."

Još čekam odgovor.

P.S. vočnjak sam poprskao, od tuluma u nedjelju odustao, tj. odgodio do početka travnja - trebalo bi biti toplije, a biti će mi i rođendan, pa imam opravdanje za proslaviti. Rastavu ću slaviti kada se opet zaljubim   :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

pa čovječe gdje ti je samopoštovanje nestalo???

dobro ti kažu ljudi stani na loptu, mozak ti radi sto na sat, smišljaš kojekakve scenarije, a ne vidim u čemu imaju toliku potporu? ako neke stvari egzaktno znaš iz svojih provjera, keylogera i sl. ili naslućuješ iz konkretnih činjenica, čemu onda toliko nesuvislosti u povezivanju istih i ne zauzimanju čvrstog konačnog stava? 

Ako su saznanja tako drastična, trudnoća, pobačaj, ja stvarno ne vidim onda prostora gdje ti u stvari vidiš nju u vašoj daljnjoj vezi. Pa tu ti više ni gajba pive neće pomoć preć prek toga. I nemoj se olako zavaravat da ti dodjela skrbništva nad djetetom ide baš takvim kriterijem kakav si naveo, ona preljubnica, on šarlatan, i to je to. Ako ona nije psihički slučaj, a silno želi djecu uz sebe, pa čak i makar da bi samo time tebi napakostila, pa ti nažalost nemaš nikakve šanse protiv nje.

Zar baš nemaš ni jedan konkretniji dokaz od mašte? Neku lascivnu poruku, jasnu izjavu, zatečenost u krivolovu, netko je vidio s drugim, netko ti nešto provjereno prišapnuo i sl.? Ovako sam dobio dojam da si prilično nesiguran u svoja stajališta i time patetično još sam sebe prozivaš krivcem, u smislu - ak sam već takav ljubomorni posesivac nek me i ostavila.

Čuj žene su vrlo vješte u skrivanju svojih krivica, ma ne samo žene i muškarci, al ako je već izabrala da će radije u novi stan s djecom nego ti išta priznati, meni je to podebljana sigurnost da ti se neće pokajati - radije će i pobjeć nego bit uhvaćena u krivolovu.

A sad ona druga varijanta da ti skrušeno i dođe i prizna, ili čak i ne prizna nego šutke prođete preko svega, to će te  vječno dalje etiketirati slabićem i dat joj prostor pokušati možda još koji puta znajući da će opet proć bez ikakvih posljedica s tvoje strane. Pitanje je tu njenog osjećaja istinskog poštovanja prema tebi, jer biti s tobom samo radi djece, a ne radi tebe, ja stvarno neznam kolko ti vidiš u tome zabavnost i budućnost, meni osobno je to teški promašaj od života!

A opet s druge strane u takvoj prešutno pređenom obgrljivanju nazad u zajednicu, ti gotovo 100% sigurno nikad nećeš smiriti svoju maštu i strah od ponovljene takve situacije i kopkanja znatiželje što je u stvari bila prava istina.

zato mislim da ne treba brzat, osovi se na noge i osokoli samopoštovanjem i s te pozicije promatraj svijet.

A čisto radi karikiranja ženske zabluđenosti i neokajanja krivice opisat ću ti jednu situaciju - moja bivša je sa mnom dan prije šetala gradom, prolazili smo butike, interesirala se za sat jedne renomirane marke, koji si nije mogla sama priuštiti, taman sam skovao kako bi joj to mogao biti lijepo iznenađenje za prvu sljedeću priliku, a već dan poslije eto ti sata na njenoj ruci! Opla! Na moje pitanje po otkud sat - ma kupila sam ga na diners, kad je došao račun na njemu nema te stavke, na moje pitanje za objašnjenjem još me i arogantno s visoka onako bahato napala kako sam tako glup, jer joj ga je kupila sestra (laž na laž) - par mjeseci kasnije ispostavilo se da je ipak dar ljubavnika. Uglavnom napad na tebe će joj biti najslađa obrana. Kad vidiš da te napada umjesto da ti razjasni mirno situaciju, što je kudikamo bezbolnije i lakše i odraz nečije želje da te utješi, znaj da ti u pozadini SIGURNO obmanjuje istinu.

Pričao mi prijatelj jednu živu anegdotu sa svojom bivšom zaručnicom, ma zaljubljen bio dečko do ušiju, bili su skupa lijepih 2 god, palnirali vjenčanje, čak nije bilo ni nekih svađa, ali eto nije izdržalo i prekinuli oni, ni prvi ni zadnji. Rastali se čak i u dobrim odnosima. Međutua, Prošlo nekih godinu dana i na nekom rođendanskom partyju nabasao on na zajedničku njihovu prijateljicu, popilo se tu ponešto i vina i razvezli se jezici, kad će ona njemu u trenutku oslobađanja duše - Čuj stari sad ti mogu reć, prošlo je već dosta vremena, pa te sigurno neće tolko bolit, znaš kad si Paolu svakog utorka u 18h i subote ujutro vozio na trening u Boškovićevu, e vidiš pizda mala ti je zapravo išla na fuk party s ljubavnikom. :shock: 

eto Živa istina!!! i trajalo to čak više od godinu dana, zamisli, 2 puta tjedno - uredno je dovezao i uredno bi 2h poslije dolazio po nju, ni trunke sumnje nemajući da nema veze s treningom aerobika! 

Čuvaj se pajdo i otvori oči, svega ima na ovom svijetu!

----------


## dp

... nema odgovora na mail, samo SMS da bude napsiala, ali nema vremena, a ne bi htjela polovično  :Smile: 

OK, idemo dalje.
Klinci bilo samnom na vikendu, bili smo smo kod mojih na selu... Otišli u šumu, iskapali šafrane lopaticom (jel' se to smije ?!) da bismo ih doma zasadili, trčali, valjali po sijenu (puno prašine, za sada im ne smeta), hranili krave, pobirali jaja, hranili kokoši, svinje, ... 
Papali špagete za ručak, špek za večeru, zaspali u 21 k'o klade, i ja s njima. 
Onda sam sse zbudil oko 01:15 i dalje nisam baš nekaj spavao... Zato sam Filipa 2-3 puta nosio na pišanje, pa nije popišao krevet (skinuli mu pelenu ljetos, malo prije 2. godine i onda opet počeo piškiti u gače i na spavanju prije 2-3 mjeseca. Pedijatrica veli da se to često događa, ja mislim da je zbog naše "krize").
Buđenje u 06 od strane Filipa, pa malo zezanja po krevetu jedva do 06:30.
Kukuruzni žganci za doručak, preliveni umakom od vrhnja i luka  :Smile:  za velike i sa mlijekom za klince. 
Onda malo crtić dok je vani još hladno, pa opet van, pa posjet sestri koja ima male race (to su patke), a noćas im se i ovca ojanjila ...
Kupanje, ručak, povratak u ZG oko 14:30. Filip zaspao u autu, prenio ga u krevet. Paula se malo igrala vani, pa se sjetila da idemo na bicikl, ali Filip se probudio. Nevoljko sam ga uvalio punici na pola sata, dok smo mi otišli do obližnjeg poljskog puta gdje rastu cice-mace. 
Dok smo se vratili, FIlip se i dalje derao i tražio tatu. Smirio sam ga, otišli kod nas na kat i gledali crtiće dok se mama nije pojavila oko 18:30.
Otišla s njima oko 19:00. Paula je opet tražila da ih slijedim da bih znao gdje im je nova kuća... Predložila je mami da ona ostane samnom ! (inače baš ne obožava brata ... (za sada, nadam se)).
Mama je pitala dođem li poslije posla da ih zajedno odvedemo u park ili igraonicu... Ništa nisam odgovorio, neznam da li bi to bilo pametno. Baš neznam.


A sada malo o meni   :Razz:  
Napisao sam zadnji put (prije nego me Tata! popljucao  :Razz:   ) da bih joj oprostio, ali mislim da si je zatvorila sva vrata... Paula kaže da ih je posjećivao striček <ime>, glupirao im se i sl... 
Mislim si, bih li se mogao izboriti da barem Paula bude kod mene, ili pričekam da mi sama dođe ?! 
Sa ženom sam načelno dogovorio da ostanem u kući, u gornjem dijelu, pa se ne bismo morali "dijeliti"; ona se više ne planira vratiti u kuću, a ako se kuća ne bude prodavala (kao bude klincima), onda nema ništa protiv da ja ostanem gore. Mislim da bismo to trebali staviti na papir, da ne bi bilo... Meni također odgovara, jer ne bih morao seliti, prodavati kuću, računati koliko su dali moji, a koliko njeni starci (ništa se nije pisalo)...

Eto, izgleda da polako stvari sjedaju na svoje mjesto... 

Drage forumašice (ipak ste u većini), ja bih se najavio za kakvu kavu ili samo upoznavanje negdje u parku sa dječjim igralištem ili sl. kada se prašina još malo slegne (dan kada su klinci moji, želim se pohvaliti  :Smile: 

... za kraj, trebam prijedloge kako zabaviti klince poput mojih (2,5 i 5 godina, malo toga zajedno rade), a baka i djed su od male pomoći jer klinci žele mene, a ne njih. Prilično teško hendlam s njima, do sada sam se nadao da je to privremeno (dok je mama na poslu, ispitu, predavanjima, ...), sada vidim da mi je to budućnost  :Sad:   ili  :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

e kume, pa nije Tata! krojač tvoje sudbine, niti te btw. popljucao, nego rekao samo svoje općenito mišljenje sa svoje pozicije. Pa gdje bismo bili kad bismo slijepo prihvaćali tuđe savjete i prijedloge, osobna mišljenja drugih i komentare? al zato su tu da ih se prosije, pa čvakne malo od jednih, malo od drugih, najviše u tom "loncu" doda se ipak svojih i ak je pameti i razboritosti dođe čovjek do nekog sretnog rješenja. 

I znaj da tvoja životna sreća ovisi samo o onom što tebe veseli i što možeš u životu prehaklat i s čime živjeti i u čemu uživati, pa taman da se i 99% svih oko tebe tome protivili.

Čuj ovo disertiranje svake minute sa žgancima, lukom i vrhnjem, ovcama, racama, cica-macama i sl., neznam baš, možda nije baš svemu ovdje mjesto, doduše nek forumašice prosude kakav je njima dojam, al iskreno, onak s muške strane, malo mi je previše gejasto i sladunjavo pričat baš tolke detalje. Nekako mi se dobija dojam da se baš silno želiš dodvorit "curama" ovdje i isforsirat povjerenje u svoje roditeljstvo, al po meni već čin samog javljanja za savjet na ovom mjestu je dovoljan dokaz toga i tvoje dobronamjernosti. Možda pretjerujem, al treba malo zadržati i dozu muškosti.

Gle onako nepristrano, meni je još uvijek iz tvojih stavova snažno prisutan dojam da bi ti njoj rado oprostio, jer je voliš i nezamisliv ti je život bez nje! I ako uistinu možeš, nije to ništa loše, pogotovo za djecu i obitelj u cjelini, a nekako otvoreno, upoznajući te kroz ovu priču, to bih ti ja najviše i poželio!
Štoviše siguran sam da bi te to najviše i usrećilo, ma koliko god se ti sad "ohrabruješ" nekim drugim krajnostima. 

A čuj ovo sa podjelom imovine i ostankom na gornjoj etaži, dok ona živi ispod, a rastavljeni ste - neznam baš kume, nekako mi ne drži vodu, više povlači neostvarive SF konotacije, al vidim ti u "očima" da bi ti najradije baš tako, a da si nisi ni pokušao prizvat u svjest onu mučnu, a vrlo vjerojatnu situaciju svakodnevnog gledanja i "stričeka" u paketu uz nju. uh uh ne ide to baš tako

----------


## litala

> Čuj ovo disertiranje svake minute sa žgancima, lukom i vrhnjem, ovcama, racama, cica-macama i sl., neznam baš, možda nije baš svemu ovdje mjesto, doduše nek forumašice prosude kakav je njima dojam, al iskreno, onak s muške strane, malo mi je previše gejasto i sladunjavo pričat baš tolke detalje. Nekako mi se dobija dojam da se baš silno želiš dodvorit "curama" ovdje i isforsirat povjerenje u svoje roditeljstvo, al po meni već čin samog javljanja za savjet na ovom mjestu je dovoljan dokaz toga i tvoje dobronamjernosti. Možda pretjerujem, al treba malo zadržati i dozu muškosti.


sori, al ovaj dio me bas nasmijao   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

da mu je tkogod to napisao!

no hard feelings   :Wink:

----------


## dp

> e kume, pa nije Tata! krojač tvoje sudbine, niti te btw. popljucao, nego rekao samo svoje općenito mišljenje sa svoje pozicije. Pa gdje bismo bili kad bismo slijepo prihvaćali tuđe savjete i prijedloge, osobna mišljenja drugih i komentare? al zato su tu da ih se prosije, pa čvakne malo od jednih, malo od drugih, najviše u tom "loncu" doda se ipak svojih i ak je pameti i razboritosti dođe čovjek do nekog sretnog rješenja. 
> 
> I znaj da tvoja životna sreća ovisi samo o onom što tebe veseli i što možeš u životu prehaklat i s čime živjeti i u čemu uživati, pa taman da se i 99% svih oko tebe tome protivili.


Kume, samo velim da mi je tvoja sugestija olakšala izbor; OK, nisam (još) skroz uračunljiv, možda sam i povodljiv, ali u trenucima napada logike, kada pregledam sliku u cijelosti dolazim do zaključka: gotovo je, nema natrag, planiraj budućnost sebi i djeci. Ona je sebi isplanirala, barem misli da je.




> Čuj ovo disertiranje svake minute sa žgancima, lukom i vrhnjem, ovcama, racama, cica-macama i sl., neznam baš, možda nije baš svemu ovdje mjesto, doduše nek forumašice prosude kakav je njima dojam, al iskreno, onak s muške strane, malo mi je previše gejasto i sladunjavo pričat baš tolke detalje. Nekako mi se dobija dojam da se baš silno želiš dodvorit "curama" ovdje i isforsirat povjerenje u svoje roditeljstvo, al po meni već čin samog javljanja za savjet na ovom mjestu je dovoljan dokaz toga i tvoje dobronamjernosti. Možda pretjerujem, al treba malo zadržati i dozu muškosti.


Sad bu ispalo da me ostavila jer sam derpe ?! 
Shvati, thio sam s nekim podijeliti što smo radili klinci i ja ovaj vikend; obično bih to pričao ženi... OK, previše detalja. 




> Gle onako nepristrano, meni je još uvijek iz tvojih stavova snažno prisutan dojam da bi ti njoj rado oprostio, jer je voliš i nezamisliv ti je život bez nje! I ako uistinu možeš, nije to ništa loše, pogotovo za djecu i obitelj u cjelini, a nekako otvoreno, upoznajući te kroz ovu priču, to bih ti ja najviše i poželio!
> Štoviše siguran sam da bi te to najviše i usrećilo, ma koliko god se ti sad "ohrabruješ" nekim drugim krajnostima. 
> 
> A čuj ovo sa podjelom imovine i ostankom na gornjoj etaži, dok ona živi ispod, a rastavljeni ste - neznam baš kume, nekako mi ne drži vodu, više povlači neostvarive SF konotacije, al vidim ti u "očima" da bi ti najradije baš tako, a da si nisi ni pokušao prizvat u svjest onu mučnu, a vrlo vjerojatnu situaciju svakodnevnog gledanja i "stričeka" u paketu uz nju. uh uh ne ide to baš tako


  :Laughing:  

Naravno da bih volio vratiti vrijeme unatrag i nastaviti s točke kada je sve štimalo. Naravno, kada bih imao jamstvo da se ovo više neće ponoviti, da bih joj oprostio. 
No, toga nema. 
Život bez nje postaje mi stvarnost, polako se slažu kockice novog života. Ona neće živjeti u kući (izgleda da ju je i ta kuća opterećivala, iako smo zajedno dogovorili da ćemo graditi kuću), kaže da joj je super u stanu. Također, kaže da ako ne bi kuću prodavali, neka ja ostanem na katu, a mama joj (punica) i baka u prizemlju, do bakine smrti. Onda bi punica selila u mali stan ...  Kako će to funkcionirati - neznam, sli vidjet ćemo. 
Ako se jednog dana odluči vratiti u svoj dio kuće, odluku što će biti ostavljam za to buduće vrijeme, do tada ništa ne gubim, u svom domu sam koje ću urediti sebi i klincima.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Čuj ovo disertiranje svake minute sa žgancima, lukom i vrhnjem, ovcama, racama, cica-macama i sl., neznam baš, možda nije baš svemu ovdje mjesto, doduše *nek forumašice prosude kakav je njima dojam*


  :Rolling Eyes:   Sad još i literarna kritika!
Meni je opis predivan.  :Love:  

dp, skidam kapu, za sve.

----------


## fegusti

> ... za kraj, trebam prijedloge kako zabaviti klince poput mojih (2,5 i 5 godina, malo toga zajedno rade)


ajde sad malo na konkretno rješavanje konkretnih životnih situacija  :Razz:  

moji prijedlog je zajednička tjelovježba (ti budi trener) jer mi ne pada na pamet čime bi ih istovremeno mogao zabaviti. 
zatim, možda, smišljanje priče u troje. neka lupaju imena junaka i situacije a ti bilježi pa uobliči.
ono s tijestom vidim da si apsolvirao.  :Wink:

----------


## elin

dp, evo mene nazad. Ova tvoja brija je normalna u smislu da sam i ja sve scenarije vrtila po glavi, ali nije zdrava - toga se moraš rještiti. E sad, u vidu novih događanja, nažalost moram potpisati tatu - ja sam se u želji za pomirbom isto previše kompromitirala, tako da ti sad odmah velim nemoj.
Vi možete razgovarati iskreno i možeš iskreno reći što ti je na duši i možeš se tu kompromitirati i poniziti, ali ćeš bar znati na čemu si. Ovako, ovo vaše viđanje-neviđanje, toplo-hladni odnosi nemaju baš previše smisla.
Ona nema vremena odgovoriti ti na mail :/ - stari moj, gotovo je to. Ne znam kaj si joj napisao, ali osoba koja iole želi nekakvo pomirenje ili komunikaciju bi našla vremena odgovoriti ti na mail.
Nažalost, valjda moraš proći taj put, kao i ja, da bi shvatio da je gotovo. Dobro, uvijek svako zlo za neko dobro. Moja mama je meni odmah u početku rekla nešto što ja nisam poslušala, ali tek sad vidim koliko je bila u pravu. Reći ću ti, znam da nećeš poslušati kao niti ja, ali evo: ne zovi je, ne traži ništa od nje, možete se razgovarati o djeci i kaj treba djeci i kad će ti dofurati djecu i sl. i to treba biti kraj vaših razgovora. Sretno.
I da, poslušaj mukicu i nemoj piti, nije to rješenje.

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... za kraj, trebam prijedloge kako zabaviti klince poput mojih (2,5 i 5 godina, malo toga zajedno rade)
> 
> 
> ajde sad malo na konkretno rješavanje konkretnih životnih situacija  
> 
> moji prijedlog je zajednička tjelovježba (ti budi trener) jer mi ne pada na pamet čime bi ih istovremeno mogao zabaviti. 
> ...


Prijedlog na mjestu, nekako je spontano do toga već i došlo; igrali smo se lovice po kući, pa skrivaća, pa utrke četvernoške, pa puzajući ... 

Nadam se toplijem vremenu pa ćemo više biti vani...

----------


## dp

> dp, evo mene nazad. Ova tvoja brija je normalna u smislu da sam i ja sve scenarije vrtila po glavi, ali nije zdrava - toga se moraš rještiti. E sad, u vidu novih događanja, nažalost moram potpisati tatu - ja sam se u želji za pomirbom isto previše kompromitirala, tako da ti sad odmah velim nemoj.
> Vi možete razgovarati iskreno i možeš iskreno reći što ti je na duši i možeš se tu kompromitirati i poniziti, ali ćeš bar znati na čemu si. Ovako, ovo vaše viđanje-neviđanje, toplo-hladni odnosi nemaju baš previše smisla.
> Ona nema vremena odgovoriti ti na mail :/ - stari moj, gotovo je to. Ne znam kaj si joj napisao, ali osoba koja iole želi nekakvo pomirenje ili komunikaciju bi našla vremena odgovoriti ti na mail.
> Nažalost, valjda moraš proći taj put, kao i ja, da bi shvatio da je gotovo. Dobro, uvijek svako zlo za neko dobro. Moja mama je meni odmah u početku rekla nešto što ja nisam poslušala, ali tek sad vidim koliko je bila u pravu. Reći ću ti, znam da nećeš poslušati kao niti ja, ali evo: ne zovi je, ne traži ništa od nje, možete se razgovarati o djeci i kaj treba djeci i kad će ti dofurati djecu i sl. i to treba biti kraj vaših razgovora. Sretno.
> I da, poslušaj mukicu i nemoj piti, nije to rješenje.


Ma OK, svaki dan se po malo prizemljujem. Neću piti, nikada nisam tako "rješavao" probleme, to je više kroz šalu rećeno. 
Jučer smo definirali da ostajem u gorenjem dijelu kuće, planiram se "zabaviti" uređenjem svoje "nove" gajbe, ima još dosta posla jer je dio nedovršen, a dio traži osvježenje (pošarani zidovi i sl.).

Komunikacija se i svodi na preuzimanje/vračanje djece, plus što još imamo neke tekuće finacijske detalje definirati... 

Prašina se sliježe ...

----------


## nana

U slučaju da je to kraj, biti će još puno boljih i lošijih dana....imam dojam da si ti ta strana koja je za dijalog, za rješavanje te nimalo zahvalne situacije u kojoj se sada nalaziš, ali imam nekak dojam da nemaš baš odaziva što se nje tiče......slažem se da se trebaš okrenuti nekim drugim stvarima, evo razmišljaj o novom uređenju kata gdje živiš, o tome kako češ provoditi vrijeme sa klincima.....
Znam da nije lako.....ali step by step sve će to doći na svoje mjesto. Osim, ako se kroz neko vrijeme situacija ne okrene naglavačke   :Smile:  .

----------


## pomikaki

potpisujem elin, ako nema vremena da odgovori na mail, zbilja si žena zatvorila vrata. Šteta, činilo mi se iz tih poziva na druženje da možda još ima nade. Da želi šansu za pomirenje, odgovorila bi...
Najbolje onda sve presjeći čistim rezom, sve za dobrobit djece, ali za zajednička druženja...  :/  možda nakon 10 godina, kad (ako) rane zbilja pošteno zarastu... 

Savjet za zabavu klincima za kišne dane: napravi im kućicu u sobi od stolica pokrivenih plahtom, još bolje ako imate krevet na kat. Ovo pali kod djece od 1,5 do bar 8 godina. Onda se na tu temu kućice mogu nadovezivati razne druge teme, ovisno o interesima djece, može to biti indijanski šator ili svemirski brod.

----------


## Trina

Baš mi je zanimljiva ova priča jer se dešava paralelno sa pričom mog prijatelja kojeg sam već spominjala. Vrlo slična situacija, osim što njegova žena sigurno nema nikog drugog.  Pa malo kradem vaše savjete i proslijeđujem ih njemu. Ali ne pali ništa  :Grin:  

dp drž se, vjerujem da ćeš se dobro snaći i da će sve biti ok.

----------


## Jasna

Ideje za igranje klinaca različite dobi...
Kotiranje lopte, masiranje (mi se igramo da je netko krumpirić pa radimo pire... dodaš soli, pa mijesiš...), šator je uvijek dobra ideja, kod nas pale i legići, pa crtanje.. ponekad igra s autićima.. mlađa curka uvijek slijedi brata, pa samo ovisi da on ima volje igrati se s njom.

Pratim priču, ali zbog boleštine doma ne uključujem se baš...  mail mi se činio kao super ideja.. možda joj treba vremena da sve provari (odluči se) dok nešto pametno ne sroči...

----------


## dp

> Baš mi je zanimljiva ova priča jer se dešava paralelno sa pričom mog prijatelja kojeg sam već spominjala. Vrlo slična situacija, osim što njegova žena sigurno nema nikog drugog.  Pa malo kradem vaše savjete i proslijeđujem ih njemu. Ali ne pali ništa  
> 
> dp drž se, vjerujem da ćeš se dobro snaći i da će sve biti ok.


Dakle, sve smo dogovorili, ali se ona ne drži dogovora. Naravno, u pitanju su financije.

Obzirom da sam do sada ja raspoređivao lovu od (njenog) stana koji se iznajmljuje i time plačao kredu za kuću i režije, a ona je sada tu lovu prisvojila, nisam imao ćime platiti sve režije za ovaj mjesec (plus što mi došla zadnja rata od kratkoročne krede za ogradu).
Dogovorili smo da ona plati kredu za kuću ovaj mjesec, a ja ću sve režije (koje smo dogovorili po pola). 
Ja sam svoj dio ispunio, a kredu nije uplatila - provjerio sam u banci, 15. je bio rok. Tvrdi da je uplatila, da će mi pokazati uplatnicu. Što mislite, da vjerujem njoj ili službenici u banci ?!
Bah, idući mjesec čemo prebijati potraživanja (režije - kreda - alimentacija) pa me neće moći tako preveslati. (BTW, takve stvari su joj normalne, ne platiti kredu, režije, registraciju auta ... zato sam ja to radio)

----------


## Mukica

ah
vasim problemima se ni izdaleka ne vidi kraj
ovo je tek pocetak

----------


## iridana2666

> Baš mi je zanimljiva ova priča jer se dešava paralelno sa pričom mog prijatelja kojeg sam već spominjala. Vrlo slična situacija, osim što njegova žena sigurno nema nikog drugog.  Pa malo kradem vaše savjete i proslijeđujem ih njemu. Ali ne pali ništa  
> 
> dp drž se, vjerujem da ćeš se dobro snaći i da će sve biti ok.


Trina, da nije to UMBM?   :Grin:

----------


## stray_cat

pocni rjesavati finencije i to vrlo sluzbeno, to se nece dobro zavrsiti 

po meni ulazite u fazu rata

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš mi je zanimljiva ova priča jer se dešava paralelno sa pričom mog prijatelja kojeg sam već spominjala. Vrlo slična situacija, osim što njegova žena sigurno nema nikog drugog.  Pa malo kradem vaše savjete i proslijeđujem ih njemu. Ali ne pali ništa  
> 
> dp drž se, vjerujem da ćeš se dobro snaći i da će sve biti ok.
> 
> 
> Trina, da nije to UMBM?


  :Grin:  ko zna, možda i je

----------


## Mirjana S.

> pocni rjesavati finencije i to vrlo sluzbeno, to se nece dobro zavrsiti 
> 
> po meni ulazite u fazu rata


Potpis,veli mi moje iskustvo. Na papir,javni bilježnik,itd...ne moraš čekati (ili očekivati) rastavu.

----------


## elin

> pocni rjesavati finencije i to vrlo sluzbeno, to se nece dobro zavrsiti 
> 
> po meni ulazite u fazu rata


x, oh da, ovo je vrlo loše po tebe.

A sad something completly different:




> moja bivša je sa mnom dan prije šetala gradom, prolazili smo butike, interesirala se za sat jedne renomirane marke, koji si nije mogla sama priuštiti, taman sam skovao kako bi joj to mogao biti lijepo iznenađenje za prvu sljedeću priliku, a već dan poslije eto ti sata na njenoj ruci! Opla! Na moje pitanje po otkud sat - ma kupila sam ga na diners, kad je došao račun na njemu nema te stavke, na moje pitanje za objašnjenjem još me i arogantno s visoka onako bahato napala kako sam tako glup, jer joj ga je kupila sestra (laž na laž) - par mjeseci kasnije ispostavilo se da je ipak dar ljubavnika.


čuj, Tata dobra ti je ta tvoja bivša - možemo li je upoznati sa mojim bivšim?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dp

Opet ja malo...

nije mi donijela uplatnicu, jer je morala ranije pokupiti klince iz vrtića... Kaže, bude mi donijela na posao...

Neznam kako ću pregrmiti ovaj mjesec, stvarno nemam love za platiti tu ratu, nešto će na bubanj.

Inače, ja sam dobro  :Smile: 
Sutra su klinci kod mene, nešto ćemo kuhati, možda napravimo kućicu za ptice (to me Paula žicala prošli vikend). 
Izvukao sam bicikl, malo napumpao gume, podmazao lanac i vozi. 36km u sat i 40min., od toga 12km off-road (po Odranskom nasipu), pa krug oko Jaruna, pa nazad doma. Zaboravih rasvjetu, pa je bilo malo scary vratiti se doma  :shock: 
Doma u kadu i opuštanje. Sutra muskulfiberi   :Sad: 
... to sam prakticirao prije ženidbe i baš mi je pasalo   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

dp, kakva je sad situacija, jeste što pričali, riješili? kako djeca?

----------


## dp

> dp, kakva je sad situacija, jeste što pričali, riješili? kako djeca?


Situacija uglavnom nepromijenjena.
Klinci OK.

Nemam baš volje pisati, sorry.

----------


## nenaa

Čim nemaš volju pisati, znači da nemaš potrebu i da je prvotna tjeskoba i panika "a šta sad,brzo pomoć..." prošla. Što je odlično. Počni živjeti.Ovo sa bikeom je super. Nađi si ono što ti vraća osjećaj sreće.
Divim ti se...

Uživaj, a ostalo će sve sjesti onako kako mora. Sa ili bez nje ima života. Moj kum se rastao pred 4 godine. Ima klinku od 5 i sjećam se da ga nitko nije mogao utješiti. Otišla je sa radnim kolegom u novi život. A u braku im nije išlo i uopće ne razumjem čemu taj njegov očaj. To nam je valjda u krvi. Sad su oboje sretni, on opet u braku od jeseni i čeka drugo dijete. A njih dvoje bivših supružnika nikada se nisu tako slagali kao kad su nakon 2 god. od rastave ohladili glave. Imaju korektan odnos čak mogu i kavu popiti, i oboje kažu da je valjda tako trebalo biti.
I ja ne krivim ni jedno. 
Važno je da počneš živjeti. Želim ti svu sreću.

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> ... nema odgovora na mail, samo SMS da bude napsiala, ali nema vremena, a ne bi htjela polovično 
> 
> OK, idemo dalje.
> Klinci bilo samnom na vikendu, bili smo smo kod mojih na selu... Otišli u šumu, iskapali šafrane lopaticom (jel' se to smije ?!) da bismo ih doma zasadili, trčali, valjali po sijenu (puno prašine, za sada im ne smeta), hranili krave, pobirali jaja, hranili kokoši, svinje, ... 
> Papali špagete za ručak, špek za večeru, zaspali u 21 k'o klade, i ja s njima. 
> Onda sam sse zbudil oko 01:15 i dalje nisam baš nekaj spavao... Zato sam Filipa 2-3 puta nosio na pišanje, pa nije popišao krevet (skinuli mu pelenu ljetos, malo prije 2. godine i onda opet počeo piškiti u gače i na spavanju prije 2-3 mjeseca. Pedijatrica veli da se to često događa, ja mislim da je zbog naše "krize").
> Buđenje u 06 od strane Filipa, pa malo zezanja po krevetu jedva do 06:30.
> Kukuruzni žganci za doručak, preliveni umakom od vrhnja i luka  za velike i sa mlijekom za klince. 
> Onda malo crtić dok je vani još hladno, pa opet van, pa posjet sestri koja ima male race (to su patke), a noćas im se i ovca ojanjila ...
> ...


Ja bi tebe rado imala za oca, k'o muz mi nebi 'sjeo'. Meni treba cvrsta ruka da me prizemlji...

Nedaj se, meni se cini da te tvoja draga ne zasluzuje. Uzivaj i dalje u svojoj djeci...  :Heart:

----------


## Stea

I nemoj ništa pisati... ovdje je napisano više nego dovoljno. Nadam se da si završio analizu prošlosti i okrenuo se budućnosti i svojim željama. 

I nemoj više razmišljati o tome što ona misli i radi.... to je stvarno naporno i iscrpljujuće. Razmišljaj o sebi. Razmišljaj o praktičnim stvarima koje moraš riješiti. 

Šaljem   :Love:

----------


## elin

ej, prijatelju, kako si, jesi li dobro?

----------


## nenaa

> ej, prijatelju, kako si, jesi li dobro?



 8)   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## dp

> ej, prijatelju, kako si, jesi li dobro?


I jesam i nisam; počeo sam normalno spavati - to je dobro. Situacija se nije "raspetljala" jer ona i dalje ne zna što hoće (poriče vezu s tipom, veli da se samo druže (!!!), ali i dalje ne želi reći adresu)...
Navodno je predala zahtijev za rastavu, na moje inzistiranje. 
Ja još nisam zauzeo čvrst stav, (iako trenutno ne mogu ništa napraviti), htio bih još jednom pokušati, a u "napadima" logike sam svjestan da to vjerojatno ne bi hodalo.
Doma nemam volju ništa raditi, a ne znam kuda izaći, bez veze mi ići sam u kino (to mi je nekad bila omiljena zabava), izlazio u smislu klubova i kafića nikada nisam, pa me niti sada ne privlači... Onda visim na Internetu, tu i tamo razmijenim poruku na "iskrici", ali mislim da mi u profilu jako smeta ono "rastavljen" (čak još niti nisam) i "imam djecu" ... Lagati i dalje ne znam  :Smile: 
Za bicikl je loše vrijeme ... Biti će bolje.

Ovaj vikend sam opet bio s klincima, vješaju se po meni k'o krpelji, nedostajem im. Paula me nije htjela pustiti dok ih je odvodila, mislim da joj je svaki put sve teže (a i meni). 

Bio sam kod psihologa (preko veze, pa sam u nedostatku psihologa završio kod neuropsihijatra   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ... Zanimljivo iskustvo, mislim da mi je ženska "proširila horizonte", pročitala je situaciju u 5 min., rekla da moram sam sebi odgovoriti na pitanje "želim li opet biti s njom". Ja još uvijek ne znam taj odgovor. Onda je tražila da pošaljem ženu idući termin, kao, da će lakše meni pomoći nakon razgovora s njom. Žena je pristala, kaže da misli da i njoj treba pomoć. 

Pitanje imovine do daljnjeg ne diramo, ima vremena...

Sve mi se čini da je kraj još jako daleko...

----------


## dp

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ej, prijatelju, kako si, jesi li dobro?
> 
> 
> 
>  8)



 :Saint:

----------


## elin

:Taps:   bit će bolje, treba ti još malo vremena da sve preboliš.

----------


## dp

> bit će bolje, treba ti još malo vremena da sve preboliš.


bilo bi lakše da kaže "ok, idemo svaki svojim putem, a ne "idemo s klincima u parkić, budemo zajedno s klincima jaja farbali, idemo s Paulom na Sljeme skijati ovaj tjedan, možeš uzeti slobodno na poslu ? ..."

Jedan dan je mrzim, drugi dan mi nedostaje doma ...

Koliko je tebi trebalo, može i na pp ?

nenaa, suzdrži se ako možeš   :Razz:

----------


## nenaa

:Embarassed:  , mogu.

----------


## dp

> , mogu.


Nisam niti sumnjao, NHF   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

> bilo bi lakše da kaže "ok, idemo svaki svojim putem, a ne "idemo s klincima u parkić, budemo zajedno s klincima jaja farbali, idemo s Paulom na Sljeme skijati ovaj tjedan, možeš uzeti slobodno na poslu ? ..."


to ti je kada čekaš da druga strana napravi odlučan korak a one sve nešto šepesa!
poznat mi je osjećaj!

----------


## elin

> Koliko je tebi trebalo, može i na pp ?
> 
> nenaa, suzdrži se ako možeš


a bih, ali ti na žalost nemam kaj pametno reći. I ja sam u k..cu - samo pogledaj moje zadnje teme i postove na ovom pdf-u. Dragi moj, nema pravila, teško je, ali se nadam boljem. Postanje mi pomaže, eto.

----------


## dp

Danas sam opet imao osvještenje, zdrav udarac, neznam kako se izraziti. 
Dobio sam još jednu potvrdu da nema nazad, da je gotovo i da mi ženica samo glumi... Opet ne znam zbog čega, ali je više niti ne želim pitati, postala mi je odbojna, ne želim je gledati u oči, ne vjerujem joj kada kaže "dobar dan".
Mrzim je zbog toga što je napravila djeci, meni, a siguran sam da će i sama sebe mrziti dok se malo ohladi. Bojim se da ću je onda žaliti, u biti žalim je već sada, i mrzim istodobno. 
Uf, vjerojatno ću požaliti zbog napisanog, nije dobro mrziti ... 

Sam sam doma i ne znam kuda sa sobom, pa se osjećam još jadnije. Biti će bolje ...

----------


## modesty71

> Danas sam opet imao osvještenje, zdrav udarac, neznam kako se izraziti. 
> Dobio sam još jednu potvrdu da nema nazad, da je gotovo i da mi ženica samo glumi... Opet ne znam zbog čega, ali je više niti ne želim pitati, postala mi je odbojna, ne želim je gledati u oči, ne vjerujem joj kada kaže "dobar dan".
> Mrzim je zbog toga što je napravila djeci, meni, a siguran sam da će i sama sebe mrziti dok se malo ohladi. Bojim se da ću je onda žaliti, u biti žalim je već sada, i mrzim istodobno. 
> Uf, vjerojatno ću požaliti zbog napisanog, nije dobro mrziti ... 
> 
> Sam sam doma i ne znam kuda sa sobom, pa se osjećam još jadnije. Biti će bolje ...


Moja ti je teorija da su svi osjećaji zdravi u nekoj mjeri. Sad ju trenutno mrziš, i pusti si tak par dana. Osjećaji su samo pokazatelji onoga kaj se u nama događa i trebamo ih osjetiti, pogledati sa strane (ak kužiš kaj mislim) i osvjestiti gdje smo. Kad si shvatio da ju mrziš, možeš lakše vidjeti kaj te smeta (nikako joj više ne vjeruješ, zamjeraš joj sve kaj ti je napravila) i lakše ideš ka cilju, ako si si ga uspio odrediti.

Najteže je kolebanje - kad ni sami ne znamo jel bi natrag ili naprijed. To nas koči. Ovakvi tvoji osjećaji te tjeraju prema naprijed i to je OK ak ti oni pomognu da se pomakneš iz mrtve točke. Ali nemoj se zaglaviti u tome - to nije zdravo. Drž se   :Love:

----------


## dp

Dakle, što se zapravo dogodilo; kupila je fotić i kao htjela se pohvaliti pa mi ga je donijela na posao i ostavila, kao, ona će malo kasniti u vrtić pa da je uzmem klince i zabavim ih u parku pa da ih poslikam.
Na fotiću par slika klinaca i 4GB kartica; tko bi odolio, propustim karticu kroz "easy recovery" i izvučem još desetak slika i video zapis. Uf, ništa eksplicinto, ali vidjeti tipa u njenom unajmljenom stanu kako sjedi u gaćama, još neke fotke gdje se "glupira", te video zapis koji je snimala dok ju je vozio na motoru ... I onda prodaje priče kako su samo prijatelji i da joj daje podršku u "teškim trenucima odluke". Fuck. Znam dobro kakvu ti podršku daje, gadiš mi se.

Otišao sam pred vrtić, ali pošto sam i sam bio na motoru a kiša je "rominjala" - nisam preuzeo klince iz dežurstva (nisam imao kamo s njima) pričekao sam je i dao joj fotić te otišao bez pozdrava.

Poslije mi šalje poruke "pa nije bilo na fotiću ništa što bi te trebalo rastužiti". Ne, trebao sam se smijati kako sam glup  :Smile: 
Malo ranije me vidjela u Google Talku da sam "zelen" i pita "nisi mi odgovorio  :Sad: "
ŠTO HOĆEŠ OD MENE !!! Već si sve napravila što si htjela, pusti me sada na miru, srušila si me i sada prestani gaziti po meni !" 
Kako mrzim kada me pravi idiotom, vrijeđa mi zdrav razum (eh, da je barem zdrav), dopušta da cvilim oko nje i dalje se pravi neodlučna što bi gospođa htjela od života. A što bih ja htio ?! Da je nikada više ne vidim, da je izbrišem iz sjećanja i da nikada ne čujem njen glas. 
...nisam se sažalijevao već 7 dana, sad opet plačem. GAdim se sam sebi.

----------


## nenaa

> ŠTO HOĆEŠ OD MENE !!! Već si sve napravila što si htjela, pusti me sada na miru, srušila si me i sada prestani gaziti po meni !


Ovo si rekao njoj ili samo nama ovdje? To trebaš konačno reći i njoj. Oprosti, ali ona sjedi na tvojoj rani sa posoljenom guzicom, i trlja li ga trlja. Mislim da joj je super u njenoj taštini gledati kako patiš i kako si uvijek tu i uvijek čekaš da ona tebi gladnom baci mrvu, treptaj okicama.




> Kako mrzim kada me pravi idiotom, vrijeđa mi zdrav razum (eh, da je barem zdrav), dopušta da cvilim oko nje i dalje se pravi neodlučna što bi gospođa htjela od života. A što bih ja htio ?! Da je nikada više ne vidim, da je izbrišem iz sjećanja i da nikada ne čujem njen glas.


*dp*
to moraš reći i njoj. Ona neće iskristalizirati svoju odluku, koliko god tebe bulo strah čuti NE NEĆU TI SE VRATITI: Moći ćeš napred tek kad sam budeš znao i svoj i njen odgovor. IMA NADE- NEMA NADE? Ovo te uništava. 

I plači ako moraš to nije sramota, možda kad sve isplačeš...  :Crying or Very sad:  , žao mi je stvarno mi je žao, ali njezini postupci nisu nimalo lijepi, a i ponašanje  :Rolling Eyes:  . Igra se sa tvojim osjećajima i svjesna je toga.

----------


## modesty71

> Kako mrzim kada me pravi idiotom, vrijeđa mi zdrav razum (eh, da je barem zdrav), dopušta da cvilim oko nje i dalje se pravi neodlučna što bi gospođa htjela od života. A što bih ja htio ?! Da je nikada više ne vidim, da je izbrišem iz sjećanja i da nikada ne čujem njen glas. 
> ...nisam se sažalijevao već 7 dana, sad opet plačem. GAdim se sam sebi.


Dp, potpuno te kužim. 3 dana nakon kaj je UBM otišao od kuće ja glupača u svojoj tuzi idem kopati po net-u i nađem sliku njega i njegove 'frendice' - zagrljeni, iz 2003!!!! Nisam nikad prije vidla tu sliku, i pao mi mrak na oči. Vrtim film unazad i sjetim se da smo tad imali krizu. Uopće se nisam više upuštala u razmišljanja o toj slici i da li je između njih nekaj bilo ili ne, ali da me srezala, srezala me.

Njoj paše da se još motaš oko nje, ne zato kaj joj je stalo do tebe, nego jer joj paše tvoja pažnja. Ali ne daj joj više to zadovoljstvo. Ne kažem ti da se više ne vidiš s njom (to je nemoguće zbog klinaca), nego napravi U SEBI rez, izbaci je iz svog života i bit će ti lakše. Da vidiš kad se susretnete, i ona te provocira i mulja, a ti na to ostaneš miran i nezainteresiran - tad će nju zaboljeti, vjeruj mi. A ti ćeš iz tog izvući novu snagu.

----------


## nenaa

> Njoj paše da se još motaš oko nje, ne zato kaj joj je stalo do tebe, nego jer joj paše tvoja pažnja. Ali ne daj joj više to zadovoljstvo. Ne kažem ti da se više ne vidiš s njom (to je nemoguće zbog klinaca), nego napravi U SEBI rez, izbaci je iz svog života i bit će ti lakše. Da vidiš kad se susretnete, i ona te provocira i mulja, a ti na to ostaneš miran i nezainteresiran - tad će nju zaboljeti, vjeruj mi. A ti ćeš iz tog izvući novu snagu.


Ovo ću potpisati. *dp* teško je mogu samo predpostaviti, ali upri sve snage i poslušaj ovo od modesty71 jer tvoja gospođa se ne ponaša lijepo i ne zaslužuje te , a jako si dobar.

----------


## dp

> modesty71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Njoj paše da se još motaš oko nje, ne zato kaj joj je stalo do tebe, nego jer joj paše tvoja pažnja. Ali ne daj joj više to zadovoljstvo. Ne kažem ti da se više ne vidiš s njom (to je nemoguće zbog klinaca), nego napravi U SEBI rez, izbaci je iz svog života i bit će ti lakše. Da vidiš kad se susretnete, i ona te provocira i mulja, a ti na to ostaneš miran i nezainteresiran - tad će nju zaboljeti, vjeruj mi. A ti ćeš iz tog izvući novu snagu.
> 
> 
> Ovo ću potpisati. *dp* teško je mogu samo predpostaviti, ali upri sve snage i poslušaj ovo od modesty71 jer tvoja gospođa se ne ponaša lijepo i ne zaslužuje te , a jako si dobar.


I sam sam došao do tog zaključka, ali teško mi je ostati hladan, ne pokazivati emocije. Čak mi je i neugodno, spuštam pogled i ne znam kuda gledati. 
Zato ću susrete skratiti na najkraće moguće, tek koliko je potrebno.

----------


## MGrubi

> Dakle, što se zapravo dogodilo; kupila je fotić i kao htjela se pohvaliti pa mi ga je donijela na posao i ostavila,


zašto ti je ostavila fotić?  :? 
hvaliti se novim gađetom može i bez ostavljanja istog

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dakle, što se zapravo dogodilo; kupila je fotić i kao htjela se pohvaliti pa mi ga je donijela na posao i ostavila,
> 
> 
> zašto ti je ostavila fotić?  :? 
> hvaliti se novim gađetom može i bez ostavljanja istog


Ostavila ga je da se poigram, ionako smo se trebali vidjeti 3 sata kasnije kod vrtića. Oboje volimo gadgete.
Pomislio sam da mi je "podmetnula", sposobna je iscenirati i puno složenije priče, no ne znam... Kada me pitala "što te rastužilo", možda je i računala da sam vidio tipa u gaćama, ali što je tu čudno, zar ti ne skidaš hlače kad posjetiš starog pajdu ?!   :Laughing:  
... a lagala je i da je u nedjelju radila onaj svoj fuš, jer je datum video snimke upravo taj. ... i tako dalje. 
ponekad se pitam, može li ona uopće izreći istinu ?

----------


## pomikaki

zbilja nisko  :/

----------


## modesty71

gle, to sve govori o njoj. kaj još uvijek razmišljaš o povratku? pusti ju nek se zabavlja sa svojim stričekom, a sebi vrati svoj život. glavu gore i ne daj se  8)

----------


## iki

> Kada me pitala "što te rastužilo", možda je i računala da sam vidio tipa u gaćama, ali što je tu čudno, zar ti ne skidaš hlače kad posjetiš starog pajdu ?!


Ja sam na ovo odvalila!   :Heart:  

Slučajno sam naletila na ovu temu i na tebe *dp*.
Sorry kaj upadam ko padobranac, al moram ti napisat koju.
Nemam savjeta, nemam mudrih izreka niti čudotvornih rješenja, al imam za reć kako si mi totalno cool, duhovit, zanimljiv tip.
A takvih nema puno.
Zato sam gotovo sigurna kako ćeš prije ili kasnije i ti imati fotku neke nove "tete" na svom fotiću.
Ja bi se okrenula tome, koliko god možeš.
Gledat sebe i razmišljao sebi i svojoj budućnosti.
 :Love:

----------


## dp

> dp prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Kada me pitala "što te rastužilo", možda je i računala da sam vidio tipa u gaćama, ali što je tu čudno, zar ti ne skidaš hlače kad posjetiš starog pajdu ?!   
> 
> 
> Ja sam na ovo odvalila!   
> 
> Slučajno sam naletila na ovu temu i na tebe *dp*.
> ...


Hvala na podršci, evo sada se smijem  :Smile: 
Nema se tu puno savjetovati, niti ima čudotvornih rješenja; jedino se nadam da ću za neko vrijeme biti sretniji nego sam bio (da ne govorim - sretniji nego sam sada).

----------


## iki

Ipak ima jedna "istina"   :Grin:  u koju vjerujem i primjenjiva je na svim poljima:
Ono o čemu razmišljaš i na kaj se fokusiraš u životu, to i privlačiš u svoj život.
Kada gledam unatrag, znam se prestraviti koliko je točno.

 :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

samo izdrzi, proci ce!  :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------


## gita75

Nemaš ti stari za čime žaliti. Tako je kako je, imaš dvoje super djece, budi im super tata kao što bi i bio da ste ostali u braku. Oni će biti sretni samo će im malo trebati da se naviknu na situaciju.
Za TŽ nemam komentara... Mislim, takve forice se prodaju u srednjoj školi   :Rolling Eyes:  .
I nije se uopće teško rastati, najteže je prvi put   :Razz:  . Ali samo zato jer nam je to nešto što radimo prvi put (prvi put za volanom, kod ginekologa prvi ispit na faksu...).

----------


## Tata!

da da osobito nam je taj prvi posjet ginekologu jako poznat... šalim se naravno

ma ovo je ko Santa Barbara, sorry u sličnim sam g**ma bio ali je moja Santa Barbara falabogu daleko iza mene, pa se sad samo mogu nasmijat sebi kolko je nervirancije iza mene... 

al kaj je najbolje ja još uvijek imam osjećaj da si ti preblag prema njoj i da te mama zovne izazovno savinutim kažiprstom k sebi "come here my darling" da nebi puno razmišljao pajdo... tc tc tc...

nemoj tako, daj više stani na loptu! suoči se sa zbiljom! Žena ti je malo nezrelo gono koje je u poznim godinama, kad je trebala sazrijeti kao žena i majka, skužila da bi se mogla malo zabaviti i istražiti malo sve one madalačke znatiželje koje nije na vrijeme kad je trebala... ne vidi ti ona potrebu djece za sigurnosti obitelji, svoju još manje, a nit joj bitno imat toplog oca svojoj dječici, ona je centar svog svijeta i sve je podređeno njenim potrebama, pa i ta stresna i naprasna selidba djece, i to ti je tako!

Nema se tu puno više ni za reć, ni tebi za pronać, al ti ko da još tog nisi svjestan, ko da čekaš da ti se poš*** s tipom na tvom kauču, u tvom boravku, da bi konačno prosvjetlio i povjerovao svojim instinktima?

žene su ti ovce po pitanju tehnike i kolko god bile uvjerene da igraju prljavu igru i da su neuhvatljive u njoj, nisu svjesne te smješne činjenice da je svaki zapisani trag na bilo kojem gadget mediju itekako vidljiv i nakon brisanja... e šta čovjek sve sazna iz "obrisanih" mailova!

predugo traje ta istraživačka faza kod tebe... samo sebe zamaraš ko da uživaš u mazohizmu! radije okreni novu stranicu! aj nisi sam, pa javit će ti se i pokoja mama s ovog mjesta (gdje li je ona elin sad kad je čovjek treba, sve mi žena miriše na dobru vibru s tobom)... idi popij kavu, popričaj, izađi s frendovima, imaš valjda koju frendicu čist radi spolne ravnoteže u društvu i fiju briju, mozak na pašu...  

a te filmove i slike čuvaj za sudske rasprave i eventualna objašnjenja okolini tko je u stvari "the lady" i što je u stvari u scenariju tog naprasnog bijega! 

nisi ni prvi ni zadnji, al prestani se mučit više filozofijama o povratku... misli sad na budućnost, misli na svoju djecu i kako ćete provodit sretne i ispunjene dane u igri i zajedništvu, učenju i otkrivanju novih saznanja... a jednog dana sve to i s tvojom novom dragom, koju ćeš vjeruj mi deset puta opreznije birat od ove bivše i život ide dalje - "the show must go on"... a tvoja bivša će negdje u osami gdje je niko ne vidi gristi usne i žalovat za svojom glupošću... vratit će joj se to ko bumerang u životu! Ti samo zadrži svoje dostojanstvo, budi plemenit otac svojoj djeci i kvalitetan sveprisutan roditelj u njihovim životima i njihova privrženost bit će ti najveća radost i nagrada!

drš se legendo! 

ps. uh al što mi je drago viđet mušku facu ođe, nemaš pojma! sam nek si ti nama živ i zdrav sve će drugo doć na svoje!

----------


## Teta Eta

dp    :Kiss:

----------


## dp

> al kaj je najbolje ja još uvijek imam osjećaj da si ti preblag prema njoj i da te mama zovne izazovno savinutim kažiprstom k sebi "come here my darling" da nebi puno razmišljao pajdo... tc tc tc...
> 
> nemoj tako, daj više stani na loptu! suoči se sa zbiljom! Žena ti je malo nezrelo gono koje je u poznim godinama, kad je trebala sazrijeti kao žena i majka, skužila da bi se mogla malo zabaviti i istražiti malo sve one madalačke znatiželje koje nije na vrijeme kad je trebala... ne vidi ti ona potrebu djece za sigurnosti obitelji, svoju još manje, a nit joj bitno imat toplog oca svojoj dječici, ona je centar svog svijeta i sve je podređeno njenim potrebama, pa i ta stresna i naprasna selidba djece, i to ti je tako!
> 
> Nema se tu puno više ni za reć, ni tebi za pronać, al ti ko da još tog nisi svjestan, ko da čekaš da ti se poš*** s tipom na tvom kauču, u tvom boravku, da bi konačno prosvjetlio i povjerovao svojim instinktima?
> 
> žene su ti ovce po pitanju tehnike i kolko god bile uvjerene da igraju prljavu igru i da su neuhvatljive u njoj, nisu svjesne te smješne činjenice da je svaki zapisani trag na bilo kojem gadget mediju itekako vidljiv i nakon brisanja... e šta čovjek sve sazna iz "obrisanih" mailova!
> 
> predugo traje ta istraživačka faza kod tebe... samo sebe zamaraš ko da uživaš u mazohizmu! radije okreni novu stranicu! aj nisi sam, pa javit će ti se i pokoja mama s ovog mjesta (gdje li je ona elin sad kad je čovjek treba, sve mi žena miriše na dobru vibru s tobom)... idi popij kavu, popričaj, izađi s frendovima, imaš valjda koju frendicu čist radi spolne ravnoteže u društvu i fiju briju, mozak na pašu...  
> ...


Eto mogu reći da se uglavnom slažem s tobom, ali moralo je proći nešto vremena da se moj inertni mozak prilagodi novonastaloj situaciji i da neke sumnje postanu činjenice.
Glede tehnike i tehnologije, snalazi se s tim bolje nego 90% ostalih žena (zbog posla koji radi, a i privatno je zanima), već smo ranije izvlačili obrisane datoteke iz svih vrsta medija i sve više vjerujem da mi je to podmetnula. Ali nema veze, sad to ionako više nije bitno (već dugo nije trebalo biti)   :Rolling Eyes:  

...kao što kaže jedan pajdo na poslu "bit' će to sve u redu..." 

P.S. eto, držim se, ignorirao sam 2 njena pokušaja kontakta, danas ću je vidjeti kod preuzimanja djece, vidjet čemo kakav će biti kontakt.

----------


## gita75

> da da osobito nam je taj prvi posjet ginekologu jako poznat... šalim se naravno


Pa ajde, za vas urolog   :Grin:  .

----------


## zhabica

> ali moralo je proći nešto vremena


upravo to! i to je sasvim normalno! 

daj si jos vremena  :Smile:  

koliko god ti treba, ipak su ulagane godine vremena u vas odnos, kakav god bio, ni ne mozes ga zavrsit u par dana/tjedana. trebat ce jos ... 

samo hrabro! 

bit ce sve u redu  :Wink:  

 :Love:

----------


## fegusti

"sve će biti dobro" - zar se ne zove tako neka domaća sapunica?

"bijele udovice" su je super karikirale!

"pacijent je u teškom stanju..." - kaže jedan liječnik iz serije
"kolega, ne brinite, sve će biti dobro." - odgovara mu drugi
"ali njemu srce više ne kuca!"
"ma sve će biti dobro"
"...ni mozak ne daje znake života"
"sve će biti dobro" - tješi ga kolega s rukom na ramenu.

eto, tako i brakovi nas s ovog podforuma... ipak neće preživjeti, bez obzira na reanimaciju.
teško je prihvatiti smrt jednog odnosa, pogotovo u kratkom vremenskom periodu.

----------


## dp

> "sve će biti dobro" - zar se ne zove tako neka domaća sapunica?
> 
> "bijele udovice" su je super karikirale!
> 
> "pacijent je u teškom stanju..." - kaže jedan liječnik iz serije
> "kolega, ne brinite, sve će biti dobro." - odgovara mu drugi
> "ali njemu srce više ne kuca!"
> "ma sve će biti dobro"
> "...ni mozak ne daje znake života"
> ...


Ovo je izvrsno, tako surovo i tako istinito  :Smile:

----------


## fegusti

> ...ali što je tu čudno, zar ti ne skidaš hlače kad posjetiš starog pajdu ?!


always!  :Laughing:  
(i ne samo hlače!)

----------


## iki

> Žena ti je malo nezrelo gono koje je u poznim godinama, kad je trebala sazrijeti kao žena i majka, skužila da bi se mogla malo zabaviti i istražiti malo sve one madalačke znatiželje koje nije na vrijeme kad je trebala... ne vidi ti ona potrebu djece za sigurnosti obitelji, svoju još manje, a nit joj bitno imat toplog oca svojoj dječici, ona je centar svog svijeta i sve je podređeno njenim potrebama, pa i ta stresna i naprasna selidba djece, i to ti je tako!


Ova misao mi se vrtila po glavi al nisam znala kako bi to napisala, sažela.
I ja je tako vidim.

----------


## dp

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Žena ti je malo nezrelo gono koje je u poznim godinama, kad je trebala sazrijeti kao žena i majka, skužila da bi se mogla malo zabaviti i istražiti malo sve one madalačke znatiželje koje nije na vrijeme kad je trebala... ne vidi ti ona potrebu djece za sigurnosti obitelji, svoju još manje, a nit joj bitno imat toplog oca svojoj dječici, ona je centar svog svijeta i sve je podređeno njenim potrebama, pa i ta stresna i naprasna selidba djece, i to ti je tako!
> 
> 
> Ova misao mi se vrtila po glavi al nisam znala kako bi to napisala, sažela.
> I ja je tako vidim.


Evo, tu se ne slažem (sad ću je malo braniti); priznajem da nam u braku nisu baš cvale ruže zadnjih godinu - godinu i pol i baš zbog toga osjećam veliku krivicu i kajanje. Prije bih rekao da ja nisam zadovoljio svoje "mladalačke znatiželje", ali s tim sam se nosio i to nije bio problem.
Prekinula je iz istog razloga zbog kojeg bih i ja mogao prekinuti, ali izgleda da ja mogu trpiti više nego ona i da su mi prioriteti malo drugačiji (1. djeca, 2. obitelj - itd...).
... i na kraju, ali najbitnije - nedostatak kvalitetne komunikacije.
Naravno, najviše joj zamjeram što se spetljala s tim tipom, no on se tu našao "pri ruci", djelovao je samo kao katalizator procesa i navodio vodu na svoj mlin. To joj nikada neću zaboraviti.

Opet sam počeo analizirati ...

----------


## sandra111

Malo ću se i ja uključiti u temu.
Bit tvog zadnjeg posta je kako  je i za sklapanje i za raspad braka ipak potrebno dvoje. Vrlo su rijetke situacije, ma zapravo ih nema, da je stvar crno-bijelo.  Ti priznaš i prihvaćaš svoj dio odgovornosti za situaciju u braku i to je dobro. Tvoja ž će to isto vjerojatno shvatiti, sama ili uz neki poticaj, nešto kasnije. Ali značajni su koraci učinjeni, učinila ih je jedna strana, jednostrano, bez najave, bez neke velike spremnosti da posljedice tog svog čina ublaži djeci i tebi, i to je njezina odgovornost, to nemoj preuzimati na sebe. Tvoje je da iz ove situacije ipak na kraju izađeš spreman prihvatiti sve lijepo i riješiti sve ružno što te čeka. A čeka te.
Jedan je moj poznanik digao ruku na sebe kada ga je žena ostavila zbog drugoga, i razdvojila djecu što je najgore. Nakon par godina, on je sad u sretnoj vezi i gleda budućnost, a bivša žena, sada ostavljena, još donedavno ga je molila može li se vratiti. Ne likuje on, nije mu to zadovoljština, ali nekako se dobro osjeća sada u svojoj koži.
Želim ti sreću

----------


## dramica

hm...upadam kao padobranac, ali ova tema mi je vrlo bliska. Da moraš ju braniti, jer emocije još postoje. Tako sam ja branila MBM kada me je po neznamkojiputizlemao, da imao je nesretno djetinjstvo, pa i njega su tukli kada je bio mali, pa i ja imam dugu jezičinu..možda sam i zaslužila i sve tako u krug. Sada ćeš sigurno pomisliti, ali mene nitko ne tuče i ovo moje nije  toliko strašno, jer i ja sam to pomislila za tvoje probleme, kako može to sve trpiti, ali sam se sjetila sebe...Dokle god je bilo bilo kakvih emocija(ljubavi, mržnje, prezira, ljubomore) branila sam njegove postupke jer sam na taj način opravdavala to što još uvijek nešto osjećam prema njemu. Eto sa odmakom od puuuuno godina i naravno emotivnim odmakom, ne mogu vjerovati koliko sam se ufuravala u neke filmove i do kojih granica može ići nečija (čitaj moja) tolerancija. Tek sada shvaćam u kakvoj tuzi i jadu sam živjela. Eto želim ti da ti taj period što bezbolnije prođe  :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Ova priča je više manje klasična. Nedostatak komunikacije, bliskosti, u početku u tragovima a kasnije je u tragovima bilo onih pozitivnijih stvari..Žena je sigurno duugo mozgala i stvarala scenarije u glavi, možda čak i pokušala nešto riješiti s tobom ali kako vam je komunikacija bila slabija strana, možda nisi shvatio, možda te nije bilo briga jer se ovom nisi nadao. U međuvremenu uleti drugi tip, ona shvati da se zagrijala a samim time da te više ne voli. Strah je priznati istinu pa ti podvaljuje slike tipa u mudantama u njenom stanu (dobro, ovo nije klasika nego crna komedija ali ajde) jer ti želi reći da ima drugog. Na malo glup način ali shvatio si, jel tako? I sad se ti pitaš zašto/kako/gdje je sve otišlo kvragu...

Koliko god mi ti djeluješ simpatično, inteligentno i u redu, toliko u jednu ruku razumijem tvoju ženu. Kad živiš jadno, kad se osjećaš jadno, kad ti fali ljubavi, kad ne vidiš smisao braka..treba jako puno hrabrosti za početi ispočetka. Ona je skupljala i odvažila se napraviti nešto tako veliko. Ne opravdavam ništa ali razumijem. što se djece tiče, sigurno nisu sretni zbog vaše rastave ali i razvod može biti dobra stvar. Možete biti sretni odvojeno. Djeca sretna sa zadovoljnim tatom i sa zadovoljnom mamom. mislim da ti jedino to preostaje.

----------


## Ria

Po meni, napokon nešto realno...potpisujem Trinu!

----------


## Ria

Po meni, napokon nešto realno...potpisujem Trinu!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> U međuvremenu uleti drugi tip, ona shvati da se zagrijala a samim time da te više ne voli.


  :Rolling Eyes:  Pa ako ti se netko svidi kao osoba, ili i kao muškarac, to ne znači da više ne voliš svog patnera?!
Ova argumentacija mi je jako tanka.



> u jednu ruku razumijem tvoju ženu.


Ja baš i ne. :/  Pa i da se zagrijala za tipa, nije baš morala tu vezu pod svaku cijenu ostvariti, niti otići, ponajmanje s djecom.
Nije tinejdžerica. :shock: 



> *Kad živiš jadno*, kad se osjećaš jadno, kad ti fali ljubavi, kad ne vidiš smisao braka...


Koliko vidimo iz dp-ovih postova, ta žena nije živjela "jadno", nego je radila, studirala i imala dvoje lijepe dječice, a i pomoć svoje mame.



> treba jako puno hrabrosti za početi ispočetka.


  :Rolling Eyes:  Ili ludosti (da ne kažem nešto gore).



> Ona je skupljala i odvažila se napraviti *nešto tako veliko.*


Da, veliku glupost.  :Sad:  
Ovo me podsjeća na staru priču iz povijesti.
Došao Aleksandar Veliki u Delfsko proročište s pitanjem da li da krene u ratni pohod na Perziju.
Kaže proročica: Ako kreneš, uništit ćeš jedno veliko carstvo.
To mu je dalo krila.
Proročanstvo se ispunilo, i on je uništio jedno veliko carstvo - svoje.

----------


## elin

dp, evo nekih mojih razmišljanja nakon moje kalvarije:
1. dijete je najvažnije i radi djeteta trebamo ostati u civiliziranim odnosima (ne prijateljskim, ali civiliziranim);
2. ja sam važna, moj život može biti sretan čak i samo sa djetetom i zapravo mi ne treba netko drugi da me ispuni (ako danas-sutra bude o.k., ali nije nužno)
3. on je nevažan: sam je izabrao svoj put, da li je mislio da je tako bolje ne znam niti me zanima, ali naši su životi sada odvojeni i neće se više spojiti, pa stoga ga nemam zašto zvati,  niti pitati, dok je dobar prema maloj (a za sad je i redovno je viđa i plaća alimentaciju) nemam nikakvih prigovora.
Doći će dan kada ćeš jednostvno izmučen svim pustiti sve neka ide kamo treba ići - nije to loše. Sad ju mrziš - normalna faza, pustiti će te. I plakati ćeš još i ljutiti se još. Ljubav se mora nečim hraniti, ako se ne hrani propada. Kod tebe se više ne hrani i ona te svojim postupcima samo povrijeđuje. Bolje ti je da se makneš i misliš na sebe i djecu.

----------


## Trina

Dutka lutka, mislim da razmišljaš prepovršno.

----------


## keka

Evo da se i ja nadodam. Malo me ljuti kad se na ovakvim topicima druga osoba zasipa drvljem i kamenjem, još puno, puno gore u slučajevima kad se radi o muškome koji razvrgava brak. 

Gledaj, razvod je velika poraz za vas oboje i tvojoj (bivšoj) ženi sigurno nije lako, ali odluka je donesena. Nju uz tebe veže puno godina i dvoje djece, tu su navike i mnoštvo osječaja, sigurno i neki trunci ljubavi, a i puno gorčine. Ono što ti ona govori, a ti moraš prihvatiti, je da te više ne želi za muža. Ti više nisi TAJ muškarac u njezinom životu. 

Sve ove priče o ponižavanju i trljanju soli na ranu bi ti valjda trebale pomoći da se okreneš budučnosti, ali ja ne vidim kakva korist od toga. Ona se bori ZA svoj život, a ne PROTIV tebe. Prestani tumačiti svaku njenu gestu na raznorazne načine: ako je ljubazna -- daje ti lažnu nadu, ako nije ljubazna -- ponižava te... Ona sigurno niti sama ne zna kako bi se s tobom ponašala, i kako bi vam svima bilo lakše, jer ono što ti želiš se dogoditi neće.

I na kraju ovo s fotoaparatom... milsim stvarno... Na fotoaparatu NIJE bila slika muškarca u gaćama, scenarij o tome da je računala na to da ćeš ti ići spašavati izbrisane fotke mi je malo nategnut. Osim toga, ona te je ostavila, i tko sjedi u gaćama u njezinom stanu te se više nema što ticati. Gotovo je. Pokušaj biti konstruktivan i ostvariti s njom korektan odnos, zbog vaše dijece do koje vam je i jednom i drugom stalo. Ona ti nije neprijatelj, samo te više neće!

----------


## sladjanaf

> i tko sjedi u gaćama u njezinom stanu te se više nema što ticati.


kako nema???

ako ništa drugo, dp-ova djeca žive u tom stanu i ne bi mu trebalo biti svejedno da se neki striček pred njima prešetava u gaćama.

a uostalom, nisu ni razvedeni, nisu načistu i naravno da ga se tiču razlozi raspada njegova braka. ponekad imam osjećaj da se svajeti dijele izmišljenim osobama, a ne ljudima poput nas samih.

----------


## sladjanaf

svajeti=savjeti

----------


## Mima

Ono što je ružno u cijeloj ovoj priči jest da žena ne želi priznati istinu i normalno da se to dp-a tiče. U dva braka koja znam da su se raspala radi treće osobe bila je ista takva situacija i znam da je upravo to skrivanje pravog razloga bilo ono što je ostavljene izluđivalo.

----------


## dp

> Evo da se i ja nadodam. Malo me ljuti kad se na ovakvim topicima druga osoba zasipa drvljem i kamenjem, još puno, puno gore u slučajevima kad se radi o muškome koji razvrgava brak.


Moram priznati da sam prvo pomislio da se ona uključila u raspravu, pa sam ti malo pogledao postove i skužio da ipak ti nisi ona   :Smile:  

Skidam ti kapu i rekao bih da si savršeno opisala situaciju gledanu iz njene kože, no ja sam ipak u svojoj koži, a istina je vjerojatno negdje u sredini.

Ako me ne želi za muža, zašto ne kaže otvoreno ? Zašto to ne kaže svojoj majci, koja bi je valjda razumjela i s kojom sam ja sada primoran živjeti i praviti se da je sve "OK"? Ako glavni uzrok nije taj tip, nego naše "ne slaganje karaktera", kako se on našao tu baš u trenutku kada je njoj prekipjelo i kako su se tako brzo složili ?

Ne zanimaju me odgovori na ta pitanja jer ih nitko ne može potpuno odgovoriti i opet bismo "mlatili praznu slamu".

----------


## fegusti

ma sve će biti dobro!  :Taps:

----------


## Maslačkica

Ma ono što mene bode u oči je: 
kako sam shvatila vi ste u kući njene mame napravili stan? Ako je tako, meni je baš jako sumnjivo da se ONA odseli sa DJECOM u podstanarstvo, predpostavljam, jer eto brak vam nije baš bio dobar i šta ja znam... 
Osim ako nije bila izvanredna situacija kao npr. da si je maltertirao fizički ili psihički i da je sa djecom pobjegla glavom bez obzira čini mi se da ne poznajem ni jednu žensku osobu pogotovo sa djecom koja bi to napravila baš tako, osim u gore navedenim slučajevima. 

I da, razumijem te da te iz cipela izbacije to što neće ništa da kaže... ja bih pop...ila zbog toga...

----------


## dp

> Ma ono što mene bode u oči je: 
> kako sam shvatila vi ste u kući njene mame napravili stan? Ako je tako, meni je baš jako sumnjivo da se ONA odseli sa DJECOM u podstanarstvo, predpostavljam, jer eto brak vam nije baš bio dobar i šta ja znam... 
> Osim ako nije bila izvanredna situacija kao npr. da si je maltertirao fizički ili psihički i da je sa djecom pobjegla glavom bez obzira čini mi se da ne poznajem ni jednu žensku osobu pogotovo sa djecom koja bi to napravila baš tako, osim u gore navedenim slučajevima. 
> 
> I da, razumijem te da te iz cipela izbacije to što neće ništa da kaže... ja bih pop...ila zbog toga...


Napravili smo malo veću kuću u koju su uselili i njeni starci, a njihov stan je iznajmljen i otplaćuje kredu za kuću. Barem do sada je.
Njeni su živjeli u prizemlju, mi gore.
Priznajem da sam bio neugodan, ali tek nakon što mi je rekla da me ne trpi više. Nikada je nisam fizički zlostavljao.

----------


## keka

> Ako me ne želi za muža, zašto ne kaže otvoreno ?


Odselila se od tebe, meni je to dovoljno znakovito.




> Zašto to ne kaže svojoj majci, koja bi je valjda razumjela i s kojom sam ja sada primoran živjeti i praviti se da je sve "OK"?


Ne znam... možda ne zna kako, muči je grižnja savjest, neugodno joj je... postoji tisuću mogućih objašnjenja. No zašto se ti moraš išta praviti? Zašto majci zajedno ne velite kakva je situacija, mislim da bi to bilo najbolje i fer.




> Ako glavni uzrok nije taj tip, nego naše "ne slaganje karaktera", kako se on našao tu baš u trenutku kada je njoj prekipjelo i kako su se tako brzo složili ?


Ti ne znaš kada je ona od vašeg braka odustala. Žene ponekad prigovaraju, prigovaraju, prigovaraju, bez da se išta pomakne s mjesta, i u jednom trenutku -- odustanu. Odustanu i od prigovaranja i od braka, ali se zbog tisućuipetsto praktičnih razloga ne miču, neke doživotno, neke dok im ne pukne film, a neke dok ne naleti netko treći, najčešće potpuno bezvezan i krivi. E sad, kakav je njihov odnos te što on njoj znači... možda to niti ona sama sa sobom nije rasčistila. A ti to nećes saznati niti tu na forumu, niti prekopavajući memorijske kartice, a nažalost možda niti od nje, jer mi se čini da je iskrenosti i povjerenja medu vama jako ostalo. I apsolutno se slažem da si zaslužio iskren odgovor o razlogu raspada braka, ali onda taj odgovor moraš i prihvatiti. A imam osjećaj da ti ona odgovor nudi.



> Ne zanimaju me odgovori na ta pitanja jer ih nitko ne može potpuno odgovoriti i opet bismo "mlatili praznu slamu".


Tu se slažemo, ali mlaćenje prazne slame nam ipak dobro ide.  :Smile:  Ako te još zanima pogled s njezine pozicije, samo pitaj.  :Smile:  Nadam se da nisam gruba, djeluješ mi vrlo razumno i simpatično, te bih voljela pomoći da se fokus prebaci s mržnje i ponižavanja na nešto konstruktivnije.

----------


## Trina

To je to keka. Nikad kraj ne dolazi odjednom. Mora postojati podloga, pokušaji, razgovori..dobro si rekla da žene često odustaju, to je istina. Pa ne možeš se zauvijek boriti s vjetrenjačama. Meni je puno lošija varijanta od razvoda taj osjećaj da živiš s nekim tko ti emocionalno ne pruža ništa, a povrh svega toga uopće ne shvaća da u nečemu griješi. Ili shvaća ali se pravi blesav i nada se da će sve biti super sutra ujturo kad se probudimo  :Smile:  

Dutka lutka, zar je posao, studiranje i djeca (zapravo, vrlo žestoka kombinacija koja može izazvati samo stres a ne sreću) garancija za sreću? Ma što je uopće ikakva garancija? Zar je čudno što ona, pored svih objektivnih razloga za sreću, ipak bila nesretna? 
Ili ovo što kažeš da činjenica da se zaljubila u drugog ne znači ništa. Kako ne znači? Misliš da je to poticajno za brak? Ili da nešto smrdi i trulo je čim joj je srce negdje drugdje?

Je, napravila je veliku glupost. Odlučila prekinuti loš brak u kojem nije bila zadovoljna. Ajmo je spalit na lomaču. Naravno, bez da čujemo njenu stranu. 

Meni smeta to isčuđavanje svih i svakoga na razvode. Što, svi moramo biti zauvijek zajedno, bez obzira na okolnosti? Nitko za nikoga nije vezan pupčanom vrpcom, svi mi imamo pravo na sreću, zašto bi život potrošili onako kako ne želimo? Uvijek postoji oštećena strana, mi smo je ovdje čuli i žao mi je ali to je život.

----------


## pomikaki

> Na fotoaparatu NIJE bila slika muškarca u gaćama, scenarij o tome da je računala na to da ćeš ti ići spašavati izbrisane fotke mi je malo nategnut.


e ovo sam ja "propustila", nisam shvatila da je dp spašavao izbrisane fotke nego da su one bile na kartici tako da ih može lako vidjeti. To mi je zvučalo bezveze, ako mu ne želi reći kad je već pita da li je s nekim u vezi, a ostavlja mu te fotke.
No ako su fotke bile izbrisane, povlačim zadnji post.

----------


## Dijana

dp, ja mogu razumjeti tvoju ženu da joj je bio pun kufer svega,i da su se mrvice vjerojatno nataložile u jednu lavinu, katalizator je bio taj "frend", i da se situacija razvila kako jest.
Ali što nikako ne razumijem: odvela je djecu na tebi nepoznatu adresu (što je opravdano jedino u slučaju obiteljskog nasilja) i, igra se mačke i miša - ostavljanjem fotića, nadanjem da ćeš ti "skužiti", a na direktno pitanje poriče vezu. I uza svu recimo, zbunjenost i neugodu jer je ipak ona ta koja je otišla, i to izgleda zbog drugog, mislim da je debelo prekardašila i da joj je potpuno nestao obzir, ako ne za svog još uvijek supruga, a onda pak, za oca svoje djece.
ja bih na tvom mjestu najprije saznala gdje su djeca, a onda tražila papir kojim je pokrenula razvod, ako ga nije pokrenula, možda bi ga trebao pokrenuti ti.
Potpisujem sve kojima se činiš drag, simpatičan i inteligentan. Imaš budućnosti što se ženskog roda tiče  :Grin:

----------


## Ria

Ja mislim da tu nitko ne može znati tko je oštećena strana i što se zapravo dogodilo. Imamo dp-a koji priča svoju verziju priče, a tko zna što bi nam uspričala ona i koliko bi žena tu podržalo nju na jednak način kao i dp-a.

Gledam sad, moji se prijatelji razvode. Ona jest i razmažena i svakakva, ali kako se u biti s njim stalno družimo, slušam njega kako se žali na nju, kako ju on voli, kako jako pati, a kad se sjetim kako se prema njoj ponašao i kako sam milijun puta rekla da ja ne bi s njim ni minute živila...
Svi ljudi vide samo sebe i svoju stranu i trgnu se kad je nažalost već kasno.

I ja uopće ne mislim da je dp toliko bolji, osjećajniji i drugačiji od bilo kojeg drugog muškarca ili žene. Svi smo mi slični kad smo povrijeđeni (ne govorim tu o ekstremima). 
Ja sam uvjerena da je i ona porijeđena i da je pokazivala to, prigovarala, slala poruke...a dp i sam kaže da je bio neugodan. I eto, kako su cure gore rekle, žena je odustala.
Zašto je odvela djecu neću suditi jer ne znam okolnosti!
A to što nije iskrena nije u redu no mogu je razumjeti!

Ma ne znam, ali slažem se s Trinom i Kekom.

----------


## pomikaki

no nije ni poanta topica da se sudi o tome tko je od njih dvoje bolji ili osjećajniji.
Valjda bi svakom trebalo biti jasno da je to na osnovu postova na temi nemoguće.
dp pita za savjete, ljudi iznose iskustva i prijedloge. To bi trebalo biti to.
Njegova žena će se obratiti nekom drugom, prijateljici recimo, i ona će njoj dati podršku i savjete kako da se nosi s rastavom braka.

----------


## iki

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U međuvremenu uleti drugi tip, ona shvati da se zagrijala a samim time da te više ne voli.
> 
> 
>   Pa ako ti se netko svidi kao osoba, ili i kao muškarac, to ne znači da više ne voliš svog patnera?!
> Ova argumentacija mi je jako tanka.
> 
> ...


*X*

Ja sudim po sebi: svidio mi se lik, već sam bila u braku sa svojim divnim mužem, desila se neka kemija i eto, vidi čuda *prošlo me* kroz par tjedana.

Nije mi palo napamet ostavljat obitelj, niti započinjat paralelnu vezu niti išta slično, ma niti prihvatit poziv na kavu, jer nekakva kemija nemože parirat naspram ljubavi, poštovanja i svega dobrog kaj smo izgradili MM i ja.

I nikad ne zaboravljam kaj sam obećala:...i u dobru i u zlu...

----------


## nenaa

> Ja sudim po sebi: svidio mi se lik, već sam bila u braku sa svojim divnim mužem, desila se neka kemija i eto, vidi čuda *prošlo me* kroz par tjedana.
> 
> Nije mi palo napamet ostavljat obitelj, niti započinjat paralelnu vezu niti išta slično, ma niti prihvatit poziv na kavu, jer nekakva kemija nemože parirat naspram ljubavi, poštovanja i svega dobrog kaj smo izgradili MM i ja.
> 
> I nikad ne zaboravljam kaj sam obećala:...i u dobru i u zlu...


Ne možeš svih suditi po sebi, jer ti si ti, ja sam ja, žena od dp-a je nešto drugo.
Zbog čega bi nečija (u ovom slučaju tvoja) mjerila koja si navela bila pravilo za sve. Ja se divim tvojem čvrstom stavu i braku, ali svijet je šaren, a ne crno bijeli i svakakvih nas ima. Ja za sebe npr. ne bih stavila ruku u vatru da me MM ne bi mogao toliko naljutiti ili da se ja ne bih nikada mogla kemijski i iskreno zaljubiti u drugog. Iako mi se trenutno čini da je to ne moguće.
Život je nepredvidiv i ne znamo što nas čeka iza ugla. 
Ne branim dp-ovu gospođu, ali mislim da je njihov brak bio narušen puno prije stričeka u gaćicama. Ali i mislim da ništa nije nepopravljivo, ili barem da ne treba odustati truditi se (dp), ako voli i misli da je vrijedno. Tko smo mi da sudimo.
Neka im bude kako je zapisano u zvijezdama.

----------


## pomikaki

i zašto bi netko nekom sudio?

----------


## keka

> Nije mi palo napamet ostavljat obitelj, niti započinjat paralelnu vezu niti išta slično, ma niti prihvatit poziv na kavu, jer nekakva kemija nemože parirat naspram ljubavi, poštovanja i svega dobrog kaj smo izgradili MM i ja.


Pa to i je ključ svega. Kad imaš brak izgrađen na ljubavi, poštovanju i svemu dobrom, može ti se prešetati vojska ljepotana u gačicama i temelji će to izdržati. Kad ljubav, poštovanje i emocije nestanu (eh sad, zašto i kako, to je druga stvar) tada će i komarac u gačicama pokrenuti lavinu.




> I nikad ne zaboravljam kaj sam obećala:...i u dobru i u zlu...


A fraze tu ne pomažu puno. I čuj, to je puno lakše reći kad imaš ljubav, poštovanje i sve dobro. Provesti ostatak života u braku koji te ne zadovoljava, a zbog jedne takve fraze, bi ipak bilo malo tužno. Kao što je već napisano, svijet nije crno-bijeli, ja vidim uglavnom masu sivila.

----------


## keka

I još jedno direktno za dp.

Gle, ja ovdje ne zauzimam ničiju stranu. Ono u što ja vjerujem je da mi svi duboko u sebi samo želimo biti sretni, te da se na raznorazne načine, ponekad glupo, te grudice sreće pokušavamo dohvatiti. Ti vjeruješ da je tvoja sreća uz nju, ona izgleda misli da je njezina sreće bez tebe, i to je tužna situacija u kojoj ste se našli. No takav je život. O tome ima li se tu što spašavati, može li se spasiti, i želite li brak spašavati, odlučujete samo vas dvoje. A za uspjeh bi morali OBOJE biti sigurni da su odgovori DA, DA i DA. Čini mi se da nije tako.

Uopće nije teško razumjeti da si ti tužan, ljut i ogorčen, te da ti je učinjena nepravda. No meni niti tvoju ženu nije teško razumjeti. Iz ovoga što si napisao, a tumačeno iz moje perspektive, ja nju ne vidim kao zlobnu pakosnicu već kao tužnu i ogorčenu ženu koje se nada svojoj grudici sreće. I koprca se kako zna i umije. Glupo ili hrabro, odgovorno, neodgovorno ili sebično, o tome neću suditi, kriteriji se očigledno razlikuju.

Djeca tu nažalost često plate cijenu, ali uglavnom zato što su roditelji fokusirani na međusoban sukob pa se preko djece prepucavaju. To ne mora biti tako!! Koliko sam ja shvatila, tebi nije uskraćeno druženje s djecom, i mislim da je to jako pozitivan znak. 

Naravno da si ogorčen što ne znaš gdje je odselila. Ali čuj, mi ne možemo znati njezine razloge. Šta ja znam, možda se boji da bi mogao doći noću i turirati motor ispod njenog prozora, da bi visio na ulazu i brojao (muške) posjetitelje... A čitajući tvoje postove, i vidjevši koliko si povrijeđen, što ja znam, možda ima i razloga. Koliko se sjećam, stavio si joj keylogger na laptop (jer te je na to natjerala), opisivao si joj kako bi joj zatukao ljubavnika... I ponovo, ja tu tebe niti najmanje ne osuđujem. I znam da čovjek svašta veli i napravi kad je povrijeđen i živi u sumnji. To je potpuno ljudska i razumljiva reakcija, ali moraš shvatiti da i ona ima svoje razloge.

Želim vam sve najbolje, i pazite djecu!

----------


## dp

Keko, znam da nam objema želiš sve najbolje. I mi si želimo sve najbolje, tko ne bi ?! 
A da li imamo što spašavati, možemo li i želimo, teška su to pitanja. Na neka imamo odgovor, na neka još ne znamo odgovoriti. 
Vidim da će vrijeme učiniti svoje, već se mnogo toga riješilo. ...ili tek bude, ali sigurno je da bude.

I ovo što si o mojoj ženi napisala mogu potpisati, ne vjerujem da mi želi napakostiti, barem ne svjesno. Kroz neke razgovore koje smo imali priznaje da je bila ne-fer prema meni u nekim situacijama, ali isto tako da je imala svoje razloge za to. To baš ne shvaćam, ali dobro, bolje nego da je to radila iz pakosti.

Sada što je - tu je. Na njene odluke (više) ne mogu utjecati, a htio bih i da ona mene pusti na miru da si sređujem život. 

Slažemo se oboje da se nećemo prepucavati preko djece, za sada sve dobro funkcionira, nema razloga da tako ne nastavi.

Ja nisam forsirao saznati adresu (a siguran sam da bih mogao) jer ne znam što bih bio napravio; možda bih stvarno uzeo toljagu i čekao iza ugla, možda bih zapalio njegov motor, možda ... Prošlo me je vrlo brzo, odgovore na svoja pitanja saznao sam puno bezbolnije i miran sam što se toga tiče. Još jednom povrijeđen, ali što sad ?

Sada ostaje pričekati sudski poziv, pa mirenja, pa dogovor oko imovine ... Još nije gotovo, ali vidi se kraj.

----------


## Tata!

> Ja za sebe npr. ne bih stavila ruku u vatru da me MM ne bi mogao toliko naljutiti ili da se ja ne bih nikada mogla kemijski i iskreno zaljubiti u drugog. Iako mi se trenutno čini da je to ne moguće.
> Život je nepredvidiv i ne znamo što nas čeka iza ugla.


e nenaa, nenaa STRAŠNO nezrelo razmišljanje!!! ja sam oduvijek molio boga da sa takvom ženom kako opisuješ sebe ne dođem u životu u doticaj. Vjerovati nekome, graditi život s njome, odricati se u to ime, stvarati nove životne vrijednosti, i duhovne i materijalne, društveno i socijalno kao par sticati neki status, podizati nove male živote, i da mi onda kao kruna svega, ta ista partnerica u jednom trenu mrtvo hladno kaže "čuj sorry ja sam se predomislila proradila mi kemija za drugim"... ma STRAŠNO!!!

Iskreno žao mi je TM s takvim tvojim stavom, jer jadan ni nema pojma kakva mu se prijetnja valja iza leđa!

Pa kvragu čovječe, valjda smo odrasli ljudi, koji zrelo donose odluke i ako izabereš partnera s kojim ćeš imati obitelj, valjda ćeš automatizmom odraslosti jednako tako zrelo dati sve od sebe da tu obitelj prvo izgradiš, na osnovama povjerenja, poštovanja, tolerancije i razumijevanja... a još bitnije da ćeš znati očuvati stabilnost i cjelovitost svoje obitelji i partnerske zajednice i da NEĆEŠ sebi dopustiti koketiranje sa strane i uopće priliv "nečije kemije"!!!!

Zlato, NE MOŽE ti ni jedna kemija odradit, kolko kod ti "suđena" bila, ako je TI SAMA, svojom voljom i htijenjem, ne pustiš u svoj život!!!! i točka

----------


## Tata!

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U međuvremenu uleti drugi tip, ona shvati da se zagrijala a samim time da te više ne voli.
> 
> 
>   Pa ako ti se netko svidi kao osoba, ili i kao muškarac, to ne znači da više ne voliš svog patnera?!
> Ova argumentacija mi je jako tanka.
> 
> ...



samo ću ti kratko i iskreno reći BRAVO!!! 

apsolutno se slažem s tobom i sviđa mi se što se kroz tvoje stavove prožima karakter tvoje stabilnosti i zrelosti kojom zagovaraš vjernost! svaka čast!

----------


## Tata!

> 2. ja sam važna, moj život može biti sretan čak i samo sa djetetom i zapravo mi ne treba netko drugi da me ispuni (ako danas-sutra bude o.k., ali nije nužno)


odavno pratim ženske postove i non stop se nameće ta utješna parola koja bi valjda trebala utješit sve kolebljive majke u lošim brakovima "dijete može biti sretno i samo s jednim roditeljem" 

MA NE MOŽE!!! i nipošto usporedivo ili mjerljivo s onim koliko to može biti u zajednici sa OBA! To su izmišljotine odraslih koji na taj način peru svoju savjest!

A jel itko djecu pita mogu li biti sretni samo s jednim roditeljem???

Brakove treba stvarati iz ljubavi, a ne zanesenosti, treba ih stvarati u zrelosti i za njih se onda žestoko boriti i održavati, a ne odstajati poslije prvih svađa s pirovom utjehom "imam dijete i ne treba mi više muž da mi život bude ispunjen"! Ali ON treba vašem djetetu! a tu tako bitnu činjenicu u tom promišljanju ne želite ni čut!

Ja itekako osjećam i znam koliko mom djetetu nedostaje TATA svakoga prokletog dana takvog života, a majka mu i dan danas zatvara nezainteresirano oči prema tome!!! 

pa svatko tko se ovako ko elin zanosi krivim pretpostavkama, gledajući "ispunjenost" sebično samo sa svoga stajališta, a ne i sa stajališta svog djeteta, neka se zamisli...

dakle sukus svih mojih riječi je ustvari prvenstveno koncentriran na postupak DP-ove žene, i moje osobno mišljenje da je ishitreno, nezrelo i sebično otela djecu od oca i odvela ih u njima NEŽELJEN svijet!!! i točka! a svaki takav postupak, ne mogu gledati pozitivno nego popraćujem osudom i krajnjom nekorektnošću, a osobito mi je poražavajuća činjenica da otac uopće nit nezna gdje mu djeca žive! 


s druge strane zanimljiva su mi gledišta KEKE i njene argumentirane ženske disertacije i gladanja na situaciju sa možebitne pozicije osobe čiju priču nismo čuli, pa dozvoljavam ukoliko je neka od teza eventualnog obiteljskog nasilništva DP-a doista prisutna, onda je postupak supruge opravdan... ali sudeći po privrženosti djece tati, tatinoj iskrenoj ispovjesti na ovom mjestu, relativno objektivnom stavu priznanjem i vlastitih grešaka i prilično korektnom tonu kojim nastupa - u nasilništvo tate doista čisto sumnjam!

----------


## Stea

Stvarno je gubljenje vremena ovo analiziranje njene ličnosti ili nabrajanje mogućih pretpostavki kaj si je ona mislila kad je... i slično. Onda kad je dp u bedu, ajmo ga podržati u mržnji ili prijeziru.

Shvaćam da ti je teško, ali ne vidim koristi od ovakvih poruka koje na kraju završavaju čak i sa međusobnim prepucavanjem i generaliziranjem spolova. 

Dragi dp... ti imaš izbor. Ili joj daš rok da si razmisli pa da se eventualno vrati ili ti podnesi zahtjev za rastavu pa ćeš i tak saznati gdje žive i imati odlluku suda o viđanju djece i ostalim pravima. Ili da ih tražiš ti na uzdržavanje. 

Sve ovo ostalo je čisto mučenje. Čitaš i prihvaćaš što ti paše, odbaciš što ti ne paše i ne mičeš se s mjesta. 

Zapravo.... što ti želiš? Oprostiti joj, vratit je, otpilit je?

----------


## Lindsay

Samo ću ovo komentirati: Potpisujem Tatu milion puta!
Jer spike 'desila mi se kemija', uz obitelj uz koju trebaš imati 101% odgovornosti u svakom pogledu je bul šit. To bi se toleriralo u dobi od 15 godina. I kako Tata kaže 'I točka!'

----------


## Ria

Meni je super kako se vi razbacujete točkama...ali svatko u životu jednom nauči  čemu služi ona - nikad ne reci nikad! 
Ja živim i borim se, ali ne sudim i ne komentiram tuđe postupke jer život je nepredvidljiv i često nam donosi ono što nikada nismo priželjkivali ili tražili.

----------


## pomikaki

Potpis na Riu, uz dodatak - ova rasprava je potpuno nepotrebna.

----------


## iki

> Meni je super kako se vi razbacujete točkama...ali svatko u životu jednom nauči  čemu služi ona - nikad ne reci nikad! 
> Ja živim i borim se, ali ne sudim i ne komentiram tuđe postupke jer život je nepredvidljiv i često nam donosi ono što nikada nismo priželjkivali ili tražili.


E da, i ovo je jedna velika istina i slažem se sa tobom.

No fali nastavak......slobodna volja, slobodan izbor.
Otkad imam familiju, poznajem i kompromis u punom smislu.

----------


## iki

> iki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I nikad ne zaboravljam kaj sam obećala:...i u dobru i u zlu...
> 
> 
> A fraze tu ne pomažu puno. I čuj, to je puno lakše reći kad imaš ljubav, poštovanje i sve dobro. Provesti ostatak života u braku koji te ne zadovoljava, a zbog jedne takve fraze, bi ipak bilo malo tužno. Kao što je već napisano, svijet nije crno-bijeli, ja vidim uglavnom masu sivila.


Keka i to je točno kaj pišeš.

 :/  zato sam počela sa ....po meni ili ti iz mojih cipela gledano (po sebi sudim je bila nespretna formulacija jer "sudim" ima težinu, a to mi nije bio cilj)

----------


## Trina

Ako sam se nešto u životu naučila, to je "Nikad ne reci nikad". Puno stvari mi se obilo o glavu, svi moji izrečeni nikad. Naravno da nećemo razoriti obitelj ako nam srce brže zakuca za nekog drugog ali ako se dogodi nekakva velika ljubav s drugom osobom, ja automatski zaključujem da brak ne valja. Može srce zaigrati ili osjetiti nešto prema nekome ali iskreno se zaljubiti dok si u dobrom i kvalitetnom braku ispunjenom ljubavlju...teško me netko može u to uvjeriti. I koji je ono smisao braka, što smo rekli...? Trpiti i kad si nesretan ili živjeti uz ćovjeka/ženu kojeg voliš?

----------


## Anci

Mislim da smo već o tome pričali...

Sad očekujem napad, no...   :Grin:  
Otkud meni pravo djecu odvesti od oca? I ocu djecu? 
Ili ostaviti djecu i otići?

----------


## Trina

Ma sve to stoji, to je najispravnije razmišljanje. Ali u nekim okolnostima (nedostatak ljubavi, svađe, nezadovoljstvo..) ispada da si žrtva. I da ćeš uvijek btii žrtva na račun lijepe slike, kompletne obitelji( ma kakva ona bila) i vlastite nesreće. Onda si samu sebe osudila na doživotni zatvor. Mislim, ne ti nego bilo tko.

----------


## iki

> Mislim da smo već o tome pričali...
> 
> Sad očekujem napad, no...   
> Otkud meni pravo djecu odvesti od oca? I ocu djecu? 
> Ili ostaviti djecu i otići?


Pa da....to je otprilike i moje razmišljanje.

----------


## Tiwi

> Mislim da smo već o tome pričali...
> 
> Sad očekujem napad, no...   
> Otkud meni pravo djecu odvesti od oca? I ocu djecu? 
> Ili ostaviti djecu i otići?


Ja mislim da na tako nešto pravo imaju isključivo oni koji imaju nažalost situaciju nasilja u obitelji. Sve ostalo je - trla baba lan   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Sve ostalo je - trla baba lan


Ma znam, zato se inače ni ne uključujem u ovakve rasprave jer ima milijun nijansi, osjećaja i svega....

----------


## Ria

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da smo već o tome pričali...
> 
> Sad očekujem napad, no...   
> Otkud meni pravo djecu odvesti od oca? I ocu djecu? 
> Ili ostaviti djecu i otići?
> 
> ...


Uh, kako meni ovakva isključiva razmišljanja nisu jasna. Pogotovo kad netko nije zapravo doživio stiuaciju i kojoj priča.

E recimo...ja jako volim svog oca, obožavam i imamo predivan i najnormalniji odnos. No jako bi voljela da se vrijeme može vratiti unatrag i da moja mama ovoga puta ne misli kao vi i da shvati da ima na to pravo...dapače i dužnost jer time spašava sebe ali prvenstveno svoju djecu.
Ja bi jako volila da sad živim bez mnogih stvari s kojima na žalost živim, a kojih ne bilo da je jednom netko od njih shvatio da ne trebaju razmišljati tako kako neke od vas razmišljaju.
Jer djetetu trebaju oba roditelja i može ih imati ako su ljudi normalni čak i ako ne žive zajedno.
Od kad su se moji napokon razveli ja zaista imam oba roditelja puno sretnija i kvalitetnija nego ranije.

----------


## Ria

Da nadodam...u mojoj obitelji nikada nije bilo nasilja, dakle nije bilo po vama opravdanog razloga...da, valjda je i moja mama tako mislila.
A ja, to dijete kojem netko nije imao pravo oduzet roditelja...e, ja ne mislim tako i žalim što nije bilo drugačije.

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja za sebe npr. ne bih stavila ruku u vatru da me MM ne bi mogao toliko naljutiti ili da se ja ne bih nikada mogla kemijski i iskreno zaljubiti u drugog. Iako mi se trenutno čini da je to ne moguće.
> Život je nepredvidiv i ne znamo što nas čeka iza ugla.
> 
> 
> e nenaa, nenaa STRAŠNO nezrelo razmišljanje!!! ja sam oduvijek molio boga da sa takvom ženom kako opisuješ sebe ne dođem u životu u doticaj. Vjerovati nekome, graditi život s njome, odricati se u to ime, stvarati nove životne vrijednosti, i duhovne i materijalne, društveno i socijalno kao par sticati neki status, podizati nove male živote, i da mi onda kao kruna svega, ta ista partnerica u jednom trenu mrtvo hladno kaže "čuj sorry ja sam se predomislila proradila mi kemija za drugim"... ma STRAŠNO!!!
> 
> ...



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

STRAŠNO je ovo što si napisao. 


Zlato ti mene ne poznaješ, a moj post si jaaako površno pročitao. 

I ja za tvoja razmišljanja mislim da nisu baš naj...pa sam se trudila da ih ne komentira. 
Neka tako i ostane. Ovaj topic je namjenjen dp-u i njegovom problemu, a ne da se mi ispucavamo ovdje. 
I ja zahvaljujem Bogu što me je spojio sa MM, a ne sa tobom.

----------


## Anci

Ria, 

ja sam se nadovezala na Trinin post o velikoj ljubavi koja ti se može dogoditi i da zbog toga izađeš iz braka.
Da ne duljim sad, ja se tu vidim kao Meryl Streep u onoj sceni kako plače na semaforu... eto.

Niti sam protiv razvoda braka, nadam se da se to ne iščitava iz mog posta, niti misim da svi trebaju razmišljati kao ja   :Grin:

----------


## nenaa

Općenito:

Odrastao čovjek spašava živu glavu iz braka i situacije u kojoj ga se ponižava, možda tuče, pa čak i zanemaruje. U kojoj partner usprkos trudu onog drugog više vremena provodi vani umjesto u kući. 

Odrastao čovjek ponekad ne upozna svog partnera glumca, ili se taj partner promjeni, ili je on taj koji je prvi nekoga pronašao.

Odrastao čovjek zna da je za djecu izuzetno loše gledati takve situacije, i da nije dobro da gledaju kako mama ili tata održavaju brak samo zato jer su kao odrasli ljudi obećali nešto što se iz xy razloga igrom života i sudbine promjenilo. 

Odrastao čovjek je spreman na životne ne pravde i o njima razmišlja, rijeđe dok mu ne treba, da se dočeka na noge. Ne znači da živi u histeriji i sumnji, ali zreo je pa očima odraslog čovjeka gleda na svijet.

Samo ne zrela osoba tvrdi da on NIKADA neće, da se njemu NIKADA ne može desiti. Ružice, prinčevi i princeze žive u bajci. 
Kad bi papir i potpis donosili ozbiljnost, odgovornost, i sigurnost onoga što je potpisano i obećano, pa Bože mi bi živjeli u nekom svijetu hipija. 

Nažalost puno je onih koji su u trenutku obećanja i potpisa mislili kako kako je do smrti, pa nije bilo ni do prve godišnjice. A TAKO SU VJEROVALI. 

Samo sam o tome pričala i upotrijebila svoje razmišljanje za primjer, nisam sebe opisivala. Ali ja ipak gledam svijet spremna da se obračunam sa svakim potencijalnim problemom. Ne vezano samo za brak.

----------


## keka

Prvo: nanaa, trina   :Love:  




> Otkud meni pravo djecu odvesti od oca? I ocu djecu? 
> Ili ostaviti djecu i otići?


Postoji razlika između napuštanja djece i razvoda braka. Razvod braka znači da dijete neće boraviti s roditeljima ISTOVREMENO. Da, to nije za dijete najpraktičnije (za dijete vjerojatnobi bilo najpraktičnije da živi sa roditeljima u kućici na selu, s bratom, sestrom i dva psa, te da sretni i nasmijani žive u ljubavi), ali život nas često natjera na raznorazne kompromise.

Ako zbog interesantnijeg posla preselim obitelj u drugi grad i maknem djecu od prijatelja, škole i doma, jesam li postupila sebično, neodgovorno i nepromošljeno? Ako moj muž zbog par tisuća više pristane na posao koji zahtjeva da godišnje provede 150 dana na putu, je li egoističan sebičnjak ili brižan otac? Odgovori mogu biti vrlo različiti. Je li stvarno tako sebično maknuti se iz braka koji ne usrećuje i pokušati ostvariti svoj život na drugi način? Ili je bolje ostati, i tražiti odgovore na pitanja "Mama, zašto se nikad ne smiješ?", "Zašto se stalno svađate?", "Je li te tata ikada poljubio?".

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Dutka lutka, zar je posao, studiranje i djeca *(zapravo, vrlo žestoka kombinacija koja može izazvati samo stres a ne sreću*) garancija za sreću?.


 :shock: 
Ovo ti je jako sporna tvrdnja. 
Napustimo onda svoje fakultete i tvrtke, i svoju djecu. Što nam ostaje? Aha, zaboravljam: "velika ljubav". Dok se na platnu ne pokaže natpis: "The end" i ne upali se svjetlo u dvorani.  :Grin:  



> Zar je čudno što ona, *pored svih objektivnih razloga za sreću*, ipak bila nesretna? .


Sad je pak, po tebi, imala sve uvjete za sreću. Kontradikcija prethodnom navodu.



> Zar je čudno što *ona*, pored svih objektivnih razloga za sreću, *ipak bila nesretna*? .


Ovo tvrdiš ti, a ne proizlazi iz dp-ovih postova. Stranu NJŽ, pak, još nismo čuli. Moglo bi se reći da srljaš u zaključke.



> Ili ovo što kažeš da činjenica da se zaljubila u drugog ne znači ništa. Kako ne znači? Misliš da je to poticajno za brak? .


Pa ne znači.   :Smile:  Može se nekome sviđati BMW, pa ga ne može kupiti. I bez njega će moći živjeti.
Osim toga, tko kaže da se zaljubila?



> Ili da nešto smrdi i trulo je *čim joj je srce negdje drugdje*?


Uz dužno poštovanje, meni se čini da striček u gaćama na njenom krevetu nije tražio njeno srce (a niti njenu ruku), već nešto drugo.



> Je, napravila je veliku glupost. Odlučila prekinuti *loš brak* u kojem nije bila zadovoljna.


I to je pitanje, je li brak bio loš. A i nije ga (još) odlučila prekinuti, nego svinuti još jedno (dislocirano) gnijezdo.



> Meni smeta to isčuđavanje svih i svakoga na razvode. Što, svi moramo biti zauvijek zajedno, bez obzira na okolnosti?


Trina, probudi se. Naravno da se ne iščuđavamo razvodu, jer do njega (još) nije ni došlo. 



> zašto bi život *potrošili* onako kako ne želimo?


U ovome i jest ključ. Potrošiti život, drugu osobu. Ljudi postaju roba koju se lako odbacuje, a djeca pijuni.



> Uvijek postoji oštećena strana, mi smo je ovdje čuli i *žao mi je* ali to je život.


Ti kao izbacivač u disku: "Žao mi je, gospodo." Uljudan, ali okrutan.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*dp*, sorry, nisam htjela toliko secirati, ali s Trinom imam dopisnu školu.  :Embarassed:  




> *X*
> Ja sudim po sebi: svidio mi se lik, već sam bila u braku sa svojim divnim mužem, desila se neka kemija i eto, vidi čuda *prošlo me* kroz par tjedana.
> 
> Nije mi palo napamet ostavljat obitelj, niti započinjat paralelnu vezu niti išta slično, ma niti prihvatit poziv na kavu, jer nekakva kemija nemože parirat naspram ljubavi, poštovanja i svega dobrog kaj smo izgradili MM i ja.
> 
> I nikad ne zaboravljam kaj sam obećala:...i u dobru i u zlu...


*iki*, lijepo te čitati. :D 
*
Tata!,* hvala.  :Love:  

I kaj sad, keka, meni imponira Tata!. Pa niš, proći će me za dva tjedna.  :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> Brakove treba stvarati iz ljubavi, a ne zanesenosti, treba ih stvarati u zrelosti i za njih se onda žestoko boriti i održavati


teško je razlučiti što je prava ljubav a što zanesenost.
sazrijevanjem odnosa to se iskristalizira pa zanesenost postane prava ljubav ili se pretvori u netrpeljivost.
mnoge okolnosti na to utječu.
malo tko od braka odustaje tek tako, iz hira, pogotovo ako su u pitanju i djeca.
iluzorno je očekivati da smo svi jednako zreli za neki odnos. 
isto tako, nemoguće je predvidjeti budućnost i svoje postupke jer ovise o okolnostima.
ideja braka jeste ono o čemu piše tata!, ali nerjetko ostaje samo na ideji.
ne bih ja zbog toga krivila niti jednu stranu (osim u slučajevima zlostavljanja) jer je rezultat interakcije između dvoje ljudi.
uvijek na kraju dolazimo do loše komunikacije.

----------


## keka

> I kaj sad, keka, meni imponira Tata!. Pa niš, proći će me za dva tjedna.


Pa ništa, drži se svog muža. Cybersex ionako nije bog zna što. 

Osim toga, s potpuno osobnog stanovišta, smatram da je upuštanje u vanbračne avanture nešto najgnjusnije što se bračnom drugu može prirediti. Što me pak ne sprečava da razumijem kako do toga može doći.

----------


## Trina

dutka lutka, kako samo imaš volje secirati moje potove i svaku moju rečenicu? Ok, shvatila sam, imaš potpuno drugačije mišljenje od moga i to je u redu. Vjerujem da je tvoj muž ful sretan što ima tako divnu suprugu koja će biti uz njega dok vas smrt ne rastavi jer moj takvu nema. Ja cijenim sebe puno više da bi se pomirila sa nekakvim bijednim odnosima pod cijenu "živili sretni do kraja života". To nisam ja a mojoj djeci bi bilo lijepo i ovako i onako. Ali ja se ne rastajem, nije tema o meni nego o dp. >Možda u nekoj od nas pronađe karakteristike svoje žene pa mu olakšamo situaciju

----------


## nenaa

*keka* u zadnja dva posta si rekla sve što sam ja i htjela reći.

Ja osobno nikada ne bih priredila MM takvo nešto i nema tog muškarca koji bi me zainteresirao, ali ne zgražam se nad tuđim događajima i trudim se i mogu razumjeti da ljudi imaju razloga za neke stvari, ili ga nemaju, ali naprave *ranje.

Ponekad i ne razumjem, ali nikada, ali baš nikada si ne dozvoljavam komentirati ili se otvoreno zgražati nad nečijim sudbinama. 

Ja ne poznam dp-ovu suprugu, i koliko god mi je krivo da je dp-u komi radi situacije, i držim mu palčeve da riješi sve u korist obitelji i djece, ja razumjem tu ženu. Sigurna sam da nije to planirala, ali da je nešto prethodilo njenom odlasku, kao i da je sigurno jako duuugo vagala i lomila se otići ili ne.

Uostalom bilo bi potrebno čuti i drugu stranu. 

Strićek gaćonac se je samo našao na krivom mjestu dok je ona bila u ranjivoj fazi i tamo gdje je tražila, to što je tražila nije dobila. Jednostavno se je dogodilo. On možda trenutno ostavlja dojam prave osobe i onog idealnog, a možda će za koji mj. shvatiti da je on nešto što joj ne paše. 
U nesreći i tuzi nam se i crni vrag čini kao prijatelj. A možda je on ljudav njenog života, koja će za koju god. isto podrigivat za ručkom, češkat jajca ujutro, i prdnut kad najmanje očekuješ. 

Uglavnom vjenčani buket je svjež nekih 3 dana, a onda se MJENJA I PRETVARA U NEŠTO DRUGO.

----------


## stray_cat

alo moderatori, jel moze neko pobrisat *dutka_lutka* i objasnit joj o cemu je rijec u ovom postu 

@ dutka_lutka otkud ti toliko slobodnog vremena za visit tolio na forumu ak ti je zivot tako ispunjen. jos nas vjerovatno zanima sto si po struci, jer ovako mene moj psiholog vraca na izgovorene recenice da o tome prodiskutirano. doduse to radi sa jednom, eventualno 2 recenice. nacin na koj ti to radis trini je napad i fakat izgleda ko da si opsjednuta njom i progonis je maksimalno

trina drzi se

(kad brisete postove na ovom topicu molim pobrisati i mene)

----------


## pomikaki

potpisujem stray cat i kad smo kod toga ima još preko nekoliko postova za pobrisati
Bezveze mi je jer je tema (jednom za promjenu, kad se radi o ovom tipu tema) išla baš fino i civilizirano, a sad evo... Baš mi se čini glupo što neki forumaši na ovakvoj temi ispucavaju svoj ego. Zbilja nije tome mjesto.

----------


## nenaa

I ja se prijavljujem za brisanje mojih postova

----------


## koryanshea

> I ja se prijavljujem za brisanje mojih postova


ja ne vidim ni jedan tvoj post koji je to zaslužio :/ (osim valjda ovog  :Razz: )

----------


## Trina

> alo moderatori, jel moze neko pobrisat *dutka_lutka* i objasnit joj o cemu je rijec u ovom postu 
> 
> @ dutka_lutka otkud ti toliko slobodnog vremena za visit tolio na forumu ak ti je zivot tako ispunjen. jos nas vjerovatno zanima sto si po struci, jer ovako mene moj psiholog vraca na izgovorene recenice da o tome prodiskutirano. doduse to radi sa jednom, eventualno 2 recenice. nacin na koj ti to radis trini je napad i fakat izgleda ko da si opsjednuta njom i progonis je maksimalno
> 
> trina drzi se
> 
> (kad brisete postove na ovom topicu molim pobrisati i mene)


Ma nije meni problem obranit se od ovakvih seciranja ali ne volim to. Ali ajde, ljudi koji voli do tančine razglabati i nabrajati nek to rade. Ja stojim iza svojih riječi. I mislim da se ništa nebi smjelo brisati jer svatko iznosi svoje stavove a čovjek koji je otviro ovu temu može malo bolje upoznati ženski rod i svu ljepotu različitosti, a samim time i možda doći do nekih zaključaka.

----------


## rena7

Mislim da dp više ne sudjeluje u raspravi ili?

----------


## Trina

Inače, što se razvoda tiče, ja razumijem zašto su neki toliko odlučni u zadržavanju braka pošto poto a nekima je to ipak jedna krajnja opcija. Ria, skroz te kužm kad opisuješ svoje djetinjstvo i svoje osjećaje tad i sad po pitanju oca i majke. Ljudi koji su živjeli u sretnim obiteljima u kojima su roditelji bili u više manje skladnim odnosima na razvod gledaju kao na katastrofu koja bi uništila svu stabilnost i harmoniju koju su poznavali kao dio jedne obitelji. A npr ja koja sam živjela između oca i matere koji se 90% vremena nisu mogli trpiti smatram da bi mama napravila i sebi i nama ogromnu uslugu da se rastala. nema gore stvari od života na bojnom polju. I vidiš da su oboje nesretni, da sputavaju jedno drugo, da bi im bilo puno ljepše i lakše da ode svatko svojim putem ali i dalje su skupa, životare, teške riječi padaju na svakom koraku a mi slušamo, gledamo i povraća nam se svaki put kad se nađemo u blizini. Najgore od svega je to da se oni nikad nisu rastali i da se i dan danas u određenim situacijama osjetim kao dijete kad mi navru svi oni ružni osjećaji kad paljba počne. A znam da bi danas bila u puno boljim odnosima s ocem da su skupili hrabrost i prekinuli tu agoniju.

----------


## Joe

pa ne može mu se zamjerit.

a dutka lutka uopće ne zna napisati post koji ne izgleda kao napolitanka. i u kojem nekog ne napada. tako da se ne bi trebalo njenim postovima zamarati.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Inače, što se razvoda tiče, ja razumijem zašto su neki toliko odlučni u zadržavanju braka pošto poto a nekima je to ipak jedna krajnja opcija. Ria, skroz te kužm kad opisuješ svoje djetinjstvo i svoje osjećaje tad i sad po pitanju oca i majke. Ljudi koji su živjeli u sretnim obiteljima u kojima su roditelji bili u više manje skladnim odnosima na razvod gledaju kao na katastrofu koja bi uništila svu stabilnost i harmoniju koju su poznavali kao dio jedne obitelji. A npr ja koja sam živjela između oca i matere koji se 90% vremena nisu mogli trpiti smatram da bi mama napravila i sebi i nama ogromnu uslugu da se rastala. nema gore stvari od života na bojnom polju. I vidiš da su oboje nesretni, da sputavaju jedno drugo, da bi im bilo puno ljepše i lakše da ode svatko svojim putem ali i dalje su skupa, životare, teške riječi padaju na svakom koraku a mi slušamo, gledamo i povraća nam se svaki put kad se nađemo u blizini. Najgore od svega je to da se oni nikad nisu rastali i da se i dan danas u određenim situacijama osjetim kao dijete kad mi navru svi oni ružni osjećaji kad paljba počne. A znam da bi danas bila u puno boljim odnosima s ocem da su skupili hrabrost i prekinuli tu agoniju.


Trina, ove dvije alternative u situaciji kad brak zaškripi stvarno nisu nešto posebno; ne bih izabrala niti jednu niti drugu. Ne znaš što je gore.
Ali cilj je smoći snage, hrabrosti i ljubavi i tamo gdje jesi, u braku u kojem jesi, s djecom koja su plod te ljubavi popraviti stvari, a to se može. POnekad samo male promjene jedne strane promijene sve. Ovo govorim iz vlastitog iskustva   :Heart:   , ne rsvojih roditelja, nego svojega.
Ponuditi ljubav, pažnju, smiriti strasti, stati na loptu - i brak se može spasiti, može procvjetati.
Svi se mi udajemo i ženimo bez jasnog znanja što nas čeka, a i bez nekog znanja tko smo ustvari. Brak je, kažu mnogi mudri ljudi, put učenja, rasta i sazrijevanja. Kad se očešemo jedno o drugo, i kad zaboli - vidimo gdje smo "ćoškasti", i što treba doraditi. 
Nema toga što ljubav ne može oplemeniti.
Budem tužna kad vidim kako se olako dijele savjeti - ostavi je - ostavi ga, nije to to.... i kad se stavovi zaošte u dvije tobožnje mogućnosti - ili kako je (loše, užasno, patnja za djecu)... ili rastava. Ma, promijenit nabolje, to je put.   :Heart:

----------


## iki

> Inače, što se razvoda tiče, ja razumijem zašto su neki toliko odlučni u zadržavanju braka pošto poto a nekima je to ipak jedna krajnja opcija. Ljudi koji su živjeli u sretnim obiteljima u kojima su roditelji bili u više manje skladnim odnosima na razvod gledaju kao na katastrofu koja bi uništila svu stabilnost i harmoniju koju su poznavali kao dio jedne obitelji.


*Trina* - krivo misliš. Opet pišem iz svog iskustva, gdje nas je otac napustio sa moje 2godine. 

Ja potpisujem i *Ifigeniju i Dutku Lutku*.

Puno je lakše otići nego "raditi" na vezi - braku.
I to je moje mišljenje, stvoreno iz mojih iskustava i iskustava mojih bliskih.
No sve ima granice i naravno da ne smatram kako se u braku ostaje poštopoto.

*Dp, đez ba?*

----------


## pomikaki

> *Dp, đez ba?*


ajde, ima čovjek i drugih briga u životu nego da sudjeluje u naklapanju. Zabavno je to ovako kad se nema drugog posla, ali kad je to slučajno baš tvoj život u centru rasprave... :/

----------


## keka

> Puno je lakše otići nego "raditi" na vezi - braku.


S ovim se mogu složiti, mada mislim da nikad nije lako otići. A mislim pak da najčešće nije dovoljno ako samo jedna strana vidi potrebu "rada" na vezi. Tada se to zove "pomiri se sa situacijom" (ili ne).

I sa Ifigenijom bih se složila -- vrlo lijep opis toga što bi brak TREBAO biti (ali nažalost ponekad nije).

----------


## dutka_lutka

> cilj je smoći snage, hrabrosti i ljubavi i tamo gdje jesi, u braku u kojem jesi, s djecom koja su plod te ljubavi popraviti stvari


X



> kako se olako dijele savjeti - ostavi je - ostavi ga, nije to to.... i kad se stavovi zaoštre u dvije tobožnje mogućnosti - ili kako je (loše, užasno, patnja za djecu)... ili rastava.


X



> I mislim da se ništa ne bi smjelo brisati jer svatko iznosi svoje stavove a čovjek koji je otvorio ovu temu može malo bolje upoznati ženski rod i svu ljepotu različitosti, a samim time i možda doći do nekih zaključaka.


X



> a dutka lutka uopće ne zna napisati post koji ne izgleda kao napolitanka. i u kojem nekog ne *napada*


Misliš, citira.  :Coffee: 

*iki*  :Bye:

----------


## Joe

ne, mislim kako sam napisala.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> To nisam ja a mojoj djeci bi bilo lijepo i ovako i onako. Ali ja se ne rastajem, nije tema o meni nego o dp. >Možda u nekoj od nas 
> pronađe karakteristike svoje žene pa mu olakšamo situaciju


Ja se samo nadam da se, ako se tko od nas bude rastajao, taj neće prvo upustiti u vezu s nekim trećim, zatim naći stan na tajnoj adresi, pa odvesti djecu, održavati tu vezu, a onda razmišljati - pokrenuti razvod ili ne. :? 
Još se usrdnije nadam da u takvom slučaju neće partneru davati lažne nade, kao: lomi se oko odluke i sl., tj. pretvarati se. 
Nadam se da će prvo razgovarati sa svojim partnerom, zatim pokrenuti postupak razvoda, gdje slijedi mirenje itd. 
Jedino tako bi se moglo reći da se radi o fair playu.

Moram reći da se divim dp-u što je u svemu tome uspio zadržati samokontrolu. Respect.

----------


## Tata!

prvo ću konstatirati samo da je lijepo vidjeti zrelost, osvještenost i ustrajnost u zagovaranju bračnih zajednica i borbu za obiteljstvom u komentarima pojedinih forumašica i drago mi je da nisu ustuknule pred navalama one druge struje, već sa punim plućima branile svoje stavove... dutka, ifigenija, iki... podržavam vas, nalazim veliku sličnost u razmišljanju i stavovima s vašima...

jednom sam na pp dobio poruku forumašice koja mi je vrlo zorno odgovorila na pitanje zašto su žene na ovom forumu toliko agresivne u nastupima prema braku i obiteljskim zajednicama i zašto sa puno više razumijevanja popraćuju rastave, nego borbe za opstanke tih zajednica... uglavnom uvjerila me da čak i nisu brojnije žene sa takvim stavom, ali da su svakako glasnije i nametljivije i da generalno postoje dvije struje, žene koje su inicirale raskid i žene koje su se našle zatečene pred gotovim činom... dakle ove prve su te glasnije! sad ne bih dalje elaborirao zašto, ali dana konstrukcija mi je imala apsolutno smisla... 

ali evo kad smo već stvorili na ovoj temu ovoliku raspravu dp će nam falabogu imati bogatog materijala da uoči različitosti i finese u ženskim stavovima i pronađe eventualno model u koji spada njegova ženica... ali i da u konfrontaciji dvije struje ovdje, one za bračnu zajednicu i osude otimanja djece iz obiteljske sredine i razaranja njihovog roditeljskog svijeta i onu protiv zajednice odnosno suživljavanja i empatije prema majci u tom činu...

moram podsjetiti da se zaključci mogu temeljiti valjda prvenstveno na činjenicama koje nam je podastrio DP, a ne na izmišljenim scenarijima koje su poneke osobe u vidu obrane majke išle fantazirati... DP nam se obratio na ovom mjestu prvenstveno u šoku od napranog odlaska žene iz doma pokušavajući spoznati sa vašeg ženskog stajališta koje su je sve pobude na to mogle nagnati i što može dalje očekivati od nje... jasno je rekao da nije bio nasilan, iako se to i dalje provlačilo.. nakon njegovog komentara kako je on prvi iznevjerio njeno povjerenje ja ga više definitivno nisam favorizirao, jer je izgubio kredibilitet sveca kakvim je u početku odavao sliku kao zbunjeni ostavljenik... međutim u odraslim zajednicama se definitivno situacije ne rješavaju kupljenjem djece i bijegom, to je tek ona krajnja solucija odnosno završna faza koja bi valjda trebala uslijediti nakon što se njih dvoje kao odrasle osobe dogovore, svjesni činjenice da iza sebe imaju dvoje djece i da debelom odgovornošću prema njima moraju pažljivo donijeti svoju odluku.

ako je odlazak neminovan, on ne smije iza sebe ostavljati upitnike, nego raščišćenu situaciju. Ne može čak ni majka žene ne bit upućena gdje joj je kćer s unucima, dok je ona još pod krovom sa zetom... a povrh svega nemože mi niko reć da je normalna situacija da je striček već na fotkama u gaćama, a do jučer djeci jedini važan muškarac - tata bit zamjenjen odjednom stričekom na nekom tamo izletu! to su krajnje NEODGOVORNOSTI i ja osobno NE MOGU imati razumijevanje za takve postupke jedne odrasle majke, bez obzira na okolnosti!!!

od stray_cat mi se inače diže kosa na glavi, što nije predmet ove rasprave, ali jest ona njena "važna" opaska kako bi se postovi jedne osobe trebali izbrisati... samo zato jer su analitički osvrt na nečije citate, koji toliko bodu da je neko konačno i izrazio svoje jasno mišljenje o njima... ali doslovno moje mišljenje je apsolutno na strani dutka_lutke u tom slučaju i neznam jel bih boljim riječima izanalizirao isti stav! Pri tome Dutka nije ni jednom rječju uvrijedila dotičnu, ali joj je kroz njene vlastite riječi izrekla da se ne slaže i vrlo lijepo argumentirano objasnila i ZAŠTO, što mnogi ovdje ne čine, a itekako uvrijede! pa drugi puta neka promisli šta ovako javno iznosi! ja bih joj osobno štošta imao za prigovorit na bazi njenih stavova, al mi se naprosto neda trošit vrijeme, pa sam dapače baš zahvalan Dutki...

u demokraciji smo ljudi, pa ako se može učestalo ovdje blebat gluposti iz rukava, a pa zašto se ne bi našle i konstruktivne argumentirane analize istih, pa se time nedvojbeno dalo do znanja što neki misle o tome! zašto bi konstantno samo jedni te isti napadno nametali svoja mišljenja ko dežurni sveznalisti?

meni recimo smetaju svi citati koji se koncentriraju na razaranje brakova i koji staju sa ikakvom dozom razumijevanja na stranu osoba koje su svojom voljom i ponašanjem pridonijele razaranju obiteljskih zajednica, pa eto parafraziram stray_cat ovim putem i apeliram na moderatore kako to da ih već nisu sve izbrisali do sad! svašta

----------


## Tata!

> Ja za sebe npr. ne bih stavila ruku u vatru da me MM ne bi mogao toliko naljutiti ili da se ja ne bih nikada mogla kemijski i iskreno zaljubiti u drugog.





> Ja osobno nikada ne bih priredila MM takvo nešto i nema tog muškarca koji bi me zainteresirao, ali ne zgražam se nad tuđim događajima i trudim se i mogu razumjeti da ljudi imaju razloga za neke stvari, ili ga nemaju, ali naprave *ranje.


ovo me naprosto podsjeća na našeg biserka Sanadera, kad vrlo važno da izjavu da nešto nije rekao, pa mu onda jasno prilijepe izjavu uz izjavu!!! Al kod koga više taj čovjek nije izgubio kredibilitet svojim izjavama... i zar itko uopće vjeruje više tom čovjeku?

pa tako i ja cjenim ljude koji jasno artikuliraju svoje stavove i čvrsto staju iza svoji riječi i dapače znaju uopće što govore... a ne na prvu opasku okreću glavu ko suncokret, prijetvorno ko partijski crvendaći devedesetih kad su nahrlili u crkve ko najveći vjernici... 

al da se bar onda ne busaju u prsa junački kako ih je neko krivo i površno razumio... eh da...

----------


## Trina

tata a zašto ti misliš da imaš pravo ovako opširno braniti svoje stavove a mi koji mislimo drugačije nebi trebali? Nitko od nas ne tvrdi da je razvod jedna super stvar, da na svaku svađu treba skupit stvari i otići, da je djeci bolje s jednim nego s oba roditelja..Povremeno imam osjećaj da čitaš svaku treću pa onda komentiraš. Ja sam rekla da kad brak umre, kad osjećaji umru i kad ostanu samo ružne stvari, nakon x pokušaja da se taj isti brak spasi, nakon puno civiliziranih (ako je moguće) razgovora itd itd i ako zaista nema pomoći, da je vrijeme da svatko ode na svoju stranu jer u takvim uvjetima nitko ništa ne dobiva, pa ni ta djeca koja trebaju oba roditelja. Nema smisla životariti u lošem braku. I s čim se ne slažeš ovdje? Ili ti moraš pravit kontru, bez obzira na sve?

----------


## Trina

tata a zašto ti misliš da imaš pravo ovako opširno braniti svoje stavove a mi koji mislimo drugačije nebi trebali? Nitko od nas ne tvrdi da je razvod jedna super stvar, da na svaku svađu treba skupit stvari i otići, da je djeci bolje s jednim nego s oba roditelja..Povremeno imam osjećaj da čitaš svaku treću pa onda komentiraš. Ja sam rekla da kad brak umre, kad osjećaji umru i kad ostanu samo ružne stvari, nakon x pokušaja da se taj isti brak spasi, nakon puno civiliziranih (ako je moguće) razgovora itd itd i ako zaista nema pomoći, da je vrijeme da svatko ode na svoju stranu jer u takvim uvjetima nitko ništa ne dobiva, pa ni ta djeca koja trebaju oba roditelja. Nema smisla životariti u lošem braku. I s čim se ne slažeš ovdje? Ili ti moraš pravit kontru, bez obzira na sve?

----------


## Joe

mislim da bi zadnjih nekoliko stranica ove rasprave trebalo brisati, iz poštovanja prema dp-u.

trina je lijepo napisala, pametnome dosta, u kojem slučaju je ZA NJU prihvatljivo odustati od braka...

mene samo zanima, da li forumašica koja je tako pametno otpisala tati! o psihološkom profilu nekih forumašica, poznaje te forumašice uživo, ili površno, na osnovu postova na forumu? 

nenaa, pazi šta pišeš, vidiš da si tati! stala na žulj, a on se razgoropadi kad je tako  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nenaa

> Ja za sebe npr. ne bih stavila ruku u vatru da me MM ne bi mogao *toliko naljutiti* (čitaj:prevariti, iznevjeriti) ili da se ja ne bih nikada mogla kemijski i iskreno zaljubiti u drugog.


Valjda se tebi tatek mora crtati. Kao i većini muškaraca, a ti si očito samo običan prosjek i nemaš ono nešto što bi te izdvajalo u bolje muškarce, kao recimo *dp-a*. Žao mi je  :Grin:  




> Ja osobno nikada ne bih priredila MM takvo nešto i nema tog muškarca koji bi me zainteresirao, ali ne zgražam se nad tuđim događajima i trudim se i mogu razumjeti da ljudi imaju razloga za neke stvari, ili ga nemaju, ali naprave *ranje.


Dakle s obzirom da se takva situacija nije dogodila, i ne nadam joj se nego vjerujem da se to nikada neće dogoditi za mojim očekivanjem neke kemije nema potrebe. Ja osobno nikad to ne bih prva napravila, niti sam tome sklona, ali da vidim da mi je brak propao ne bih postala Časna, išla po svijetu i šaptala "u dobru i zlu...u dobru i zlu...u dobru i zlu.....



> ovo me naprosto podsjeća na našeg biserka Sanadera, kad vrlo važno da izjavu da nešto nije rekao, pa mu onda jasno prilijepe izjavu uz izjavu!!! *Al kod koga* više taj čovjek nije izgubio kredibilitet svojim izjavama... i zar itko uopće vjeruje više tom čovjeku?.


Pa vjerojatno nije, on je i dobio izbore, i mislim da ti politici ovdje nije mjesto.




> pa tako i ja cjenim ljude koji jasno artikuliraju svoje stavove i čvrsto staju iza svoji riječi i *dapače znaju uopće što govore...* a ne na prvu opasku okreću glavu ko suncokret, prijetvorno ko partijski crvendaći devedesetih kad su nahrlili u crkve ko najveći vjernici...


O da znaju...a ja se čudim ljudima, konkretno muškarcima, koji ne mogu, nego, jednostrano i sirovo shvatiti nešto. 

Nego kad si me se već dohvatio, tatek ja sam još u braku, a ti?

Kod mene sve štima, po mojim, za tebe, ludim principima. I znaš što, kraj se ni ne nazire. Tako da ja mislim na svoju obitelj pa stoga nema razloga da se brineš ni da žališ MM. Ima svu ljubav, pažnju i skrb, a brak nam je savršen i za razliku od nekih, eto mi prebrodimo svaki problem, a moja otvorenost u razmišljanu i stavovima nije to narušila. 
Da ne povjeruješ, ali tako je?

Pa se ti sad isčuđavaj koliko hoćeš. Želim ti sreću, možda jednom shvatiš.

----------


## nenaa

> tata a zašto ti misliš da imaš pravo ovako opširno braniti svoje stavove a mi koji mislimo drugačije nebi trebali? Nitko od nas ne tvrdi da je razvod jedna super stvar, da na svaku svađu treba skupit stvari i otići, da je djeci bolje s jednim nego s oba roditelja..Povremeno imam osjećaj da čitaš svaku treću pa onda komentiraš. Ja sam rekla da kad brak umre, kad osjećaji umru i kad ostanu samo ružne stvari, nakon x pokušaja da se taj isti brak spasi, nakon puno civiliziranih (ako je moguće) razgovora itd itd i ako zaista nema pomoći, da je vrijeme da svatko ode na svoju stranu jer u takvim uvjetima nitko ništa ne dobiva, pa ni ta djeca koja trebaju oba roditelja. Nema smisla životariti u lošem braku. I s čim se ne slažeš ovdje? Ili ti moraš pravit kontru, bez obzira na sve?


Trina ti kao da čitaš moje misli.

Samo jedno veliko *X*

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa, pazi šta pišeš, vidiš da si tati! stala na žulj, a on se razgoropadi kad je tako


I da neću se više obazirati na njega. Vidim da ne trpi da mu se ne divimo. A ja mu se ne divim.

----------


## zhabica

o ne nenaa! kakva greska, Tata! nije tatek!    :Nope:

----------


## nenaa

Znam, i duboko se izvinjavam tateku. Brzina... 

Dakle na *tatu* se odnose moje opaske!

I kad sam kontrolirala sam znala da nešto ne valja i nisam se mogla sjetiti.  :Embarassed:  

Žao mi je, evo sva sam se smanjila.

----------


## tatek

> Znam, i duboko se izvinjavam tateku. Brzina... 
> 
> Dakle na *tatu* se odnose moje opaske!
> 
> I kad sam kontrolirala sam znala da nešto ne valja i nisam se mogla sjetiti.  
> 
> Žao mi je, evo sva sam se smanjila.


Nema problema, *nenaa*, sve je u redu, u brzini se svatko zabuni ...   :Love:

----------


## nenaa

Ah, ovi pp-ovi su zakon. 

Tatek evo nešto sramotno, od mene nevjernice  :Laughing:  

 :Kiss:  , baš si simpa.

----------


## stray_cat

> tata a zašto ti misliš da imaš pravo ovako opširno braniti svoje stavove a mi koji mislimo drugačije nebi trebali?


zbog toga sto zena ako se ne slaze sto misli onaj koj nosi hlace u obitelji to zapravo nema tezinu

jasno je podjeljeno sto ide u spol

prihvatljivo je ako muskarac ode ali ako isto ucini zena onda je to smrtni grijeh

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tata a zašto ti misliš da imaš pravo ovako opširno braniti svoje stavove a mi koji mislimo drugačije nebi trebali?
> 
> 
> zbog toga sto zena ako se ne slaze sto misli onaj koj nosi hlace u obitelji to zapravo nema tezinu
> jasno je podjeljeno sto ide u spol
> prihvatljivo je ako muskarac ode ali ako isto ucini zena onda je to smrtni grijeh


*Stray*, molim te, stavi naočale, jer



> A ženomrzac sam samo onih žena koje žive na jaslama prijevara i nemoralnosti što sam osjetio u liku žene DP, jednako kao što sam i muškomrzac takvih istih muškaraca i točka!

----------


## Tata!

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tata a zašto ti misliš da imaš pravo ovako opširno braniti svoje stavove a mi koji mislimo drugačije nebi trebali?
> 
> 
> zbog toga sto zena ako se ne slaze sto misli onaj koj nosi hlace u obitelji to zapravo nema tezinu


e pametnice to je tvoja varijanta gledišta i iskrivljena forma tvog psihološkog zabluđivanja... tvoje izjave koje meni stavljaš u usta su NOTORNA GLUPOST! i ničim potkrijepljena mojim stvarnim izjavama! Mislim da su moji stavovi ovdje kristalno jasna stav i da sam kroz svojih dvjestotinjak javljanja dao nedvojbenu podršku obiteljskoj zajednici sa visokim senzibilitetom za obiteljsko sastajanje, a ne rastajanje! to što sam ja na svom slučaju doživio brodolom (objekt neniinog nadmenog ismijavanja), nije me vidiš preobrazilo u čudovište koje na žene gleda kao na skupinu nepopravljivog ološa, nego mi usađena svijest prema zajednici i dalje dominira karakterom i jasno iskazuje žaljenje i punu empatiju za svakom naprečac raskinutom zajednicom i time ugroženom sudbinom djece...

i poručujem onima koji moje stavove tretiraju kao ženomrzačke kako stray-cat osobito rado istupa i svojim prizemnim provokacijama osvještava  svekoliko pučanstvo ovdje, da nisu baš osobito bistri u zaključivanju, a očito sasvim analitički nevješti da bi tako olako sipali takve izjave i javno ponižavali... mislim da sam jasno dao do znanja da imam visokosenzibilizirane stavove prema ravnopravnosti spolova i poštovanju prema ženama i da tu ne činim nikakve distinkcije niti dajem ikome veće ili manje prednosti... isto tako svoje životne prioritete kad god je to potrebno bez presedana podvinjujem svom djetetu u cilju njegovog zadovoljstva, jer mi je njegova sreća centar svog mog svijeta i interesa!

a vis-a-vis svoje izjave Stray trebala bi se malo osvrnut oko sebe pa pogledat kako u stvari funkcionira društvo! i da li su roditeljska prava uistinu na strani hlača kako zlurado ubacuješ u usta ili ipak možda sukanja! pa ako moje roditeljsko pravo već tako obilato zakidaju na sudovima, na socijalnim službama, u zakonima, e pa barem ovdje ću se založiti za ravnopravnost i dati svoj glas dobrim namjerama i popravcima odnosa radi sreće te djece koja u svakom raskidu, iako najnedužnija, uredno najviše stradaju!

Oni koji imaju potencijala i želje za roditeljskom suradnjom, prepoznat će u meni alter ego svog roditeljskog partnera, pa se možda i zamisliti nad kvalitetom roditeljske suradnje s njime i eventualno raditi na popravci odnosa, zbog te djece... i drago mi je da ih ima i da se makar jave na PP, makar bi mi iskreno bilo draže da ovdje javno iskazuju svoje stavove radi oblikovanja pozitivnijeg odnosa i više poštovanja prema zajednici i obitelji, ali eto mogu reći da gledajući na svom osobnom primjeru sasvim razumijem zašto se ne eksponiraju javno.

i nismo više u srednjem vijeku, civilizacija društva je uznapredovala i usporedbe pozivanja na živote i odnose vaših roditelja u današnje vrijeme i u današnjim okolnostima više ne drže vodu i nemaju pretjerano sličnosti... spolna osvještenost je bitno viša nego prije, izjednačenost u pravima također, opterećenje obavezama isto tako izjednačena, a visoki senzibilitet prema nasilju je ustostručio u svjestima ljudi u odnosu na prošlih 30-tak god, kad su vaši roditelji roditeljevali... Tako da sam siguran da je danas itekako manje prešutnog nasilja kao nekad, jer je ono danas transparentnije nego ikad prije i da je iluzorno stalno prozivati kako se brakovi raspadaju radi nasilja...

raspadaju se radi teorija koje sazrijevaju u nesazrijelim i neodlučnim glavama koje dopuštaju razvoj teorije da bi prevarili partnera da im se ukaže prilika. U mislima stvaraju iluzije prema prinčevima na bijelim konjima, a za udaju su na kraju dobri i Don Quijoti na magarcima, dok ne zagusti na prvom zavoju... e tada se svom silom prizivaju oni "prinčevi" i fantaziranja kako li bi im bilo lijepo s prinčevima da su na njih naletili... pa se odjednom svaki novi uletanović "na magarcu" tretira kao možebitni baš taj princ, dok se konačno ne odraste i shvati da prinčevi žive samo u bajkama, a životne suputnike stvaramo mi sami, konstantnom nadogradnjom i revizijom odnosa! i nema ideala osim onog koji si sam izgradiš u partneru kao najbliskijem biću uza sebe! i to ne znači naravno samo sebično klesanje drugog prema sebi, nego itekako i kompromisnu izgradnju sebe prema njemu!

Niko nije svetac, svi mi dolazimo u iskušenja, danas dostupnošću tehnologija više nego ikad, ali je stvar osobnog karaktera hoćeš li iskušenju popustit i dopustit da ti razori obitelj i unesreći ti djecu ili ne... ili ćeš se čvrsto založit za interes obitelji na prvom mjestu i odbijat svaku mogućnost iznevjere povjerenja s punim poštovanjem prema partneru i zajednici. A mnogi pritom, nažalost, ne razmišljaju uopće na djecu i njihovu visokosenzibilnu emotivnost, već u svojoj sebičnosti očekuju da će se djeca kao kućne biljke lako prilagodit na novu sredinu i možebitnu novu osobu koja ih zalijeva.

Recept da bi takva svijest poprimila kolektivnu notu je da treba beskompromisno krenuti od sebe i sebe graditi moralnošću i poštovanjem, a ne čekati drugu stranu, pa se šlepati sistemom "samo ako će on, onda ću i ja". Naučite partneru na kamen vraćati kruhom i svijet će puno kvalitetnije živjeti, između ostalog i zato jer djeca upijaju i nasljeđuju prilike i vještine odgoja od roditelja pa će u tim sretnijim okolnostima nasljeđivati kvalitetnije obrasce odgoja i svoje djece i formiranja zdravog stava prema obiteljskoj zajednici.

DP, javi ženi da svrati ovdje, možda je nešto od svega ovog nagna da preispita svoje ishitrene stavove... osobe koje žive bez adekvatnog korektora u životu i dotoka objektivnih kritika sklone su zabrazdit u svojem autokratnom samopostupanju, uvjerene štoviše da su učinile najbolju moguću stvar na kojoj im niko nema što zamjerit...

----------


## Ria

Da, baš će je naše tu naklapanje natjerat na takvo nešto...o svašta. Oprosti, ništa nemam protiv tebe, ali meni je ovo totalno bahata izjava.

A s druge strane, ja bi rado čitala dugometražne postove o odnosu i braku od nekoga tko je uspio nego od nekoga tko nije.
Ništa osobno ovim ne mislim da se ne ti uvrijedio. Moji su roditelji rastavljeni pa eto i na njih tu mislim.
Ja mislim da se ovdje pametnih stvari može iščitati od obje struje...no kategorički odbijam ovakvo generaliziranje i osuđivanje nekoga tko nije tu da se brani!

----------


## dp

Ne pada mi na pamet uključiti se u RASPRAVU, mislim da ste svi preduboko zabrazdili   :Razz:  
OK; zato služi forum, ali ja ću po svom...

Evo malo update; bila je kod mene doma, otvorila laptop (stara šifra), vidjela kuda surfam, pa ako želi, može se uključiti... Ili sam lurkati. 

Malo o meni, još me muče neki "mutirani osjećaji" prema njoj, ali čvrsto sam odlučio da neću popustiti i dozvoliti da me više manipulira, JER je imala dovoljno vremena dati mi do znanja da bi se možda vratila, smiriti se, razmisliti (ako to nisu bile prazne riječi), dok je to još bila opcija.
U međuvremenu me sin počeo zvati "Danko", Paula mi priča da ujutro ide buditi mamu i Danka ... NE ispitujem djecu, ali provodimo toliko vremena zajedno (hvala Bogu) da ničim izazvani svašta ispričaju.
Dakle, bez obzira na osjećaje, ne ulazim u razgovore s njom (osim o djeci), neugodno mi je u njenoj blizini, neću je gledati dok dođe u kuću. 
Danas sam si dao truda i otišao na sud - NIJE predala zahtijev za razvod. Ona je svoj naum ostvarila, papiri joj ništa ne znače, to ću morati sam pokrenuti...

----------


## Tata!

> *Stray*, molim te, stavi naočale, jer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ženomrzac sam samo onih žena koje žive na jaslama prijevara i nemoralnosti što sam osjetio u liku žene DP, jednako kao što sam i muškomrzac takvih istih muškaraca i točka!


Hvala Dutka, al vidiš nekima ti ni dalekozori ne pomažu, pa iskreno čisto sumnjam da će i ovo povećalo koje si joj tako jasno potcrtala... 

neki su jednostavno ovdje huškači, koji su predodredili sebi konfliktno širit nemir i razdor i spuštat se na razinu pubertetskog provociranja i potpikavanja, pa i oštrog vrijeđenja, a ničim konkretno argumentiranog... iako smatram, po mom skromnom sudu, da je ovo izuzetno osjetljivo mjesto koje bi temeljno trebalo glorificirati empatiju i podršku - meni se čini upravo suprotno, al neki to jednostavno NE SHVAĆAJU nego i dalje daju krila svojim frustracijama...

drago mi je kad ih se konačno raskrinka i drago mi je da to nisam opet samo ja uočio!

----------


## Joe

joj tata!  :Laughing:  nemam te živaca komentirati na tako lijep dan 8) 

dp, zabrazdilo se ovdje, dabome. meni je drago da si ti skinuo ružičaste naočale. žao mi je što prolaziš kroz to. i za djecu također. samo jedan virtualni  :Love:  , mislim da si ti super tip.

----------


## Tata!

> Ne pada mi na pamet uključiti se u RASPRAVU, mislim da ste svi preduboko zabrazdili   
> OK; zato služi forum, ali ja ću po svom...


BRAVO! imaš ti pravo!!!!!





> Malo o meni, još me muče neki "mutirani osjećaji" prema njoj, ali čvrsto sam odlučio da neću popustiti i dozvoliti da me više manipulira, JER je imala dovoljno vremena dati mi do znanja da bi se možda vratila, smiriti se, razmisliti (ako to nisu bile prazne riječi), dok je to još bila opcija.


ma apsolutno je shvatljivo da te muče nedorečeni osjećaji i vrlo je pametna odluka da ne dopuštaš da te više manipulira i doista si pametno i razborito obrazložio i zašto to ne želiš!




> U međuvremenu me sin počeo zvati "Danko", Paula mi priča da ujutro ide buditi mamu i Danka ... NE ispitujem djecu, ali provodimo toliko vremena zajedno (hvala Bogu) da ničim izazvani svašta ispričaju.


evo za sve majke koje to možda nehotice ne shvaćaju, ali ovo je i mene silno povrijedilo kad sam čuo da me dijete naziva imenom i reagirao sam prema majci, na šta se ona iščuđavala zašto bi me to smetalo... ali evo zašto, mojih imena ima milion, a djetetu sam samo ja TATA! za mene riječi MAMA i TATA imaju tradicionalnu, nostalgičnu i nezamjenjivu vrijednost i kompleksnu opisnost uloge koju nose!

oduvijek sam se čudio još kao dijete kad bih čuo da netko tatu ili mamu zove imenom... meni već tada ko djetetu nije imalo toplinu i bilo mi je nekako prehladno ko da zove prijatelja, a ne roditelja...

a pogotovo u tvom ovako svježem slučaju ima alarmantnu konotaciju... ja se tebi čudim kak to sve dopuštaš oko sebe? tako isključivo i nedokučivo ponašane dojučerašnje partnerice i manipulacije s djecom, mislim indicije su očito svakojake, pa kaj je tebi baš najnormalnije da ti neki drugi striček sam tak zamjeni mjesto??? 

a nisi ni posjetio CZSS, malo porazgovarat s tetama o moralnosti i ispravnosti takvog čina tvoje žene? Ja ti kažem da to sa strane dječje psihologije nije najnormalnija situacija, čak i vrlo netolerirajuća! Ja ne bih baš mirno spavao na tvom mjestu...

----------


## Trina

Mislim da je Danko već spomenuti striček a ne dp.

----------


## sorciere

> DP, javi ženi da svrati ovdje


pa da prođe ovako? 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=62508

 :?

----------


## AdioMare

U svoj svojoj tuzi ovo je ipak bio jedan lijep topik viđen očima i vođen rukom nama, sada već izuzetno dragog, dp-a i forumašica, koje su se trudile nenametljivo približiti mu svoje viđenje njegovog problema i to na jedan zaista ugodan, prijateljski način.  :Smile:  

Izuzetno mi je žao što je bilo dovoljno da ulete dva unisex* forumaša i ovom topicu daju posve tužnu i ružnu notu.
Ali ne zbog jedne prijevare i zbog jednog trpljenja, već zbog ljudske nametljivosti, zlobe i nemoguće "ja, ja" prirode.

Žalosno je kada ljudi ne prepoznaju kad ne mogu i ne trebaju biti u prvom planu.

(* nit pišaju stoječki, nit sjedečki, reklo bi se u narodu)

----------


## elin

> U svoj svojoj tuzi ovo je ipak bio jedan lijep topik viđen očima i vođen rukom nama, sada već izuzetno dragog, dp-a i forumašica, koje su se trudile nenametljivo približiti mu svoje viđenje njegovog problema i to na jedan zaista ugodan, prijateljski način.  
> 
> Izuzetno mi je žao što je bilo dovoljno da ulete dva unisex* forumaša i ovom topicu daju posve tužnu i ružnu notu.
> Ali ne zbog jedne prijevare i zbog jednog trpljenja, već zbog ljudske nametljivosti, zlobe i nemoguće "ja, ja" prirode.
> 
> Žalosno je kada ljudi ne prepoznaju kad ne mogu i ne trebaju biti u prvom planu.
> 
> (* nit pišaju stoječki, nit sjedečki, reklo bi se u narodu)


i ja isto ovo mislim. Ovu je temu počeo dp da si pomogne shvatiti osjećaje koji su se u njemu previrali, pa sigurno nije od foruma očekivao da će riješiti njegovu situaciju.
Ne smatram da bi njegova žena trebala ulaziti u raspravu na forumu, neka uđe u raspravu sa dp-om i pokuša i sebi i njemu objasniti što se dogodilo ako može i ima snage.
DP ako hoćeš moj savjet, makni se sa foruma. I ja ću. Ne zbog toga što je netko rekao, niti zbog cura ovdje od kojih su fakat neke divne osobe, nego zato što stvarno nema više smisla pisati i na taj način ponavljati svaku mučnu sitnicu koja je dovela do raspada vašeg braka, a koja boli i na taj način si stalno kopati po rani. Mislim da je vrijeme da malo prestanemo o tome razmišljati.

----------


## sladjanaf

> a pogotovo u tvom ovako svježem slučaju ima alarmantnu konotaciju... ja se tebi čudim kak to sve dopuštaš oko sebe? tako isključivo i nedokučivo ponašane dojučerašnje partnerice i manipulacije s djecom, mislim indicije su očito svakojake, pa kaj je tebi baš najnormalnije da ti neki drugi striček sam tak zamjeni mjesto??? 
> 
> a nisi ni posjetio CZSS, malo porazgovarat s tetama o moralnosti i ispravnosti takvog čina tvoje žene? Ja ti kažem da to sa strane dječje psihologije nije najnormalnija situacija, čak i vrlo netolerirajuća! Ja ne bih baš mirno spavao na tvom mjestu...


a zašto se ti ne smiriš? jer ne pomažeš i užasno si kontraproduktivan. ne moraju baš svi svjedočiti tvojoj osobnoj gorčini.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Dakle, što se zapravo dogodilo; kupila je fotić i kao htjela se pohvaliti pa mi ga je donijela na posao i ostavila, kao, ona će malo kasniti u vrtić pa da je uzmem klince i zabavim ih u parku pa da ih poslikam.
> Na fotiću par slika klinaca i 4GB kartica; tko bi odolio, propustim karticu kroz "easy recovery" i izvučem još desetak slika i video zapis. Uf, ništa eksplicinto, ali vidjeti tipa u njenom unajmljenom stanu kako sjedi u gaćama, još neke fotke gdje se "glupira", te video zapis koji je snimala dok ju je vozio na motoru ... I onda prodaje priče kako su samo prijatelji i da joj daje podršku u "teškim trenucima odluke". Fuck. Znam dobro kakvu ti podršku daje, gadiš mi se.
> 
> Otišao sam pred vrtić, ali pošto sam i sam bio na motoru a kiša je "rominjala" - nisam preuzeo klince iz dežurstva (nisam imao kamo s njima) pričekao sam je i dao joj fotić te otišao bez pozdrava.
> 
> Poslije mi šalje poruke "pa nije bilo na fotiću ništa što bi te trebalo rastužiti". Ne, trebao sam se smijati kako sam glup 
> Malo ranije me vidjela u Google Talku da sam "zelen" i pita "nisi mi odgovorio "
> ŠTO HOĆEŠ OD MENE !!! Već si sve napravila što si htjela, pusti me sada na miru, srušila si me i sada prestani gaziti po meni !" 
> Kako mrzim kada me pravi idiotom, vrijeđa mi zdrav razum (eh, da je barem zdrav), dopušta da cvilim oko nje i dalje se pravi neodlučna što bi gospođa htjela od života. A što bih ja htio ?! Da je nikada više ne vidim, da je izbrišem iz sjećanja i da nikada ne čujem njen glas. 
> ...nisam se sažalijevao već 7 dana, sad opet plačem. GAdim se sam sebi.


  :Love:  
Jako mi je žao. Drži se!

----------


## stray_cat

@ dutka + papa, rotfl

----------


## stray_cat

dp, sori, necu vise

----------


## Joe

> U svoj svojoj tuzi ovo je ipak bio jedan lijep topik viđen očima i vođen rukom nama, sada već izuzetno dragog, dp-a i forumašica, koje su se trudile nenametljivo približiti mu svoje viđenje njegovog problema i to na jedan zaista ugodan, prijateljski način.  
> 
> Izuzetno mi je žao što je bilo dovoljno da ulete dva unisex* forumaša i ovom topicu daju posve tužnu i ružnu notu.
> Ali ne zbog jedne prijevare i zbog jednog trpljenja, već zbog ljudske nametljivosti, zlobe i nemoguće "ja, ja" prirode.
> 
> Žalosno je kada ljudi ne prepoznaju kad ne mogu i ne trebaju biti u prvom planu.
> 
> (* nit pišaju stoječki, nit sjedečki, reklo bi se u narodu)


X

----------


## Tata!

e sad se stvarno ispričavam na OT, al takve gerilske podhebancije nisu za trpit, pa ni od gospođa koje bi trebale ovdje služit kao uzor, a ne pritajene predvodnice! 

sorry DP morao sam odreagirat na krajnje perfidnu nekorektnost! i usput iskreno se nadam da je ime "Danko" ipak tvoje, sudeći iz akronima DP, a ne dotičnog stričeka, kako je netko (prepoznat će se) to zlojedno potpiknuo ovdje!





> DP, javi ženi da svrati ovdje
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa da prođe ovako? 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=62508
> 
>  :?


da i?!?! 

kaj je pjesnik time htio reć? pa nisam ti ja Sanader da se zbog mene zatvaraju web stranice, a kamo li postovi u kojima tko ima što pametno i argumetirano za reć... pa jel tko imao što?!? i šta ti sad to govori o tvojem izvlačenju tako "zornog" primjera kolokvijalne rječitosti potkrijepljene salvom duboko argumentiranih činjenica????

a da nisi možda sama imala prste u tome?!?

il je to još jedna tvoja mupetovska izaleđna sprdancija?

a ja već u sebi odavno apsolvirao činjenicu da smo davnih dana zaključili šta si jedno drugom imamo za reć...

ne sjećaš se???





> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tata! prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## Joe

> Paula mi priča da ujutro ide buditi mamu i Danka ...


nisam se prepoznala  :Rolling Eyes:  ali evo ti, kad tako opširno pišeš pomislila bih i da čitaš... 

dp, sorry na seciranju posta.

tata!, možeš li se na koju temu javit bez da izvedeš svoj one man show? jer savjeti ti nisu loši, ali kad kreneš u obračun sa forumašicama sav dobar dojam se izgubi.

----------


## dp

[quote="Tata!"]
iskreno se nadam da je ime "Danko" ipak tvoje, sudeći iz akronima DP, a ne dotičnog stričeka, kako je netko (prepoznat će se) to zlojedno potpiknuo ovdje!
quote]

Ne, ja sam za djecu "tata", Danko je pajdo... 
Malac se ponekad zabuni pa oslovljava "mama, ... tata, baka ...", dok nije koncentriran. Sada u istu grupu trpa i Danka, to me pogodilo.

... a klinka izgleda sve kuži, vidim na njoj   :Sad:

----------


## Tata!

> Ne, ja sam za djecu "tata", Danko je pajdo... 
> Malac se ponekad zabuni pa oslovljava "mama, ... tata, baka ...", dok nije koncentriran. Sada u istu grupu trpa i Danka, to me pogodilo.
> 
> ... a klinka izgleda sve kuži, vidim na njoj


a onda ti se divim smirenosti.. neznam šta bih ti rekao, ovo mi je previše! i ti još uvijek to sve mirno promatraš i sliježeš ramenima...

nisam živac po prirodi, pa neću dizat tenzije, al znam šta mi je jedna uvažena psihologinja za djecu u Roditeljskom savjetovalištu rekla o djeci i takvim promjena i u razmacima od nekoliko god. od prekida, a kamo li tek mjesec dana... i koliko god pojedine majke ovdje sa svojih pozicija ne vidjele ništa loše u tome i pripisivale mojoj dramatici i "show-u", moj ti je savjet da se lijepo ti pajdo obratiš CZSS-u! 

Imaš apsolutno pravo znati u kakvim okolnostima i uvjetima žive tvoja djeca!!! psihološka sigurnost djece je jedna od osnovnih roditeljskih briga, pa valjda je nećeš zanemariti...

kažeš da svašta saznaš od djece u razgovoru, što mi nije baš djelovalo bezrazložno napomenuto, pa sam dojma da te pere neki osjećaj krivnje za nastalu situaciju i iz tog razloga ne poduzimaš korake... ali možda bi trebao radi djece! 

doduše čudi me i za nju kao defektologa da baš ne preza od tih školskih primjera nepriličnih psiholoških situacija za djecu, jer sam jasno dobio naputke kako se neke situacije djeci jednostavno ne mogu i ne smiju servirati preko noći! a kad se već i odluči na predstavljanje drugog partnera da se to radi sitnim koracima i parcijalnim uhodavanjima u što dugotrajnijem razdoblju, a ne ovako naprasnim i trenutnim šokovima!

uglavnom odluči sam, bez ičijeg sufliranja... samo dobronamjerno informiram nešto što bi možda ipak bilo dobro znati o dječjoj psihologiji! al vjerujem da ti ipak imaš puno jasniju sliku cjelokupnog odnosa od onoga što si nama prezentirao, pa u skladu s time i reagiraj...

ljudski mi je doista iskreno žao zbog ovako poražavajućeg scenarija koji ti je serviran i mogu samo zamislit kako jadno i ponižavajuće djeluje na tebe, a pogotovo dok si još uvijek svakodnevno pod istim krovom s njenom familijom... vjerojatno sveukupno izrazito konfuzno!

pozdrav!

----------


## sorciere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1JmWvpR0ro

----------


## Tata!

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1JmWvpR0ro



a jel... 

pa evo kakav rad priliči jednoj dami, velikog srca i plemenite aure...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TY22Zm43QQ



a kakva je nažalost surova realnost...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZktnJf9J9kM



pa povlači paralele kolko hoćeš i pravi se i dalje duhovita na tuđ račun!

----------


## sorciere

:Laughing:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYRPoSPqR-k

----------


## Joe

:Laughing:  
suzama sam lepio frizuru...

----------


## pomikaki

e jeste se razmahali




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1JmWvpR0ro


potpisujem ovo   :Laughing:

----------


## Tata!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScFIg...eature=related

----------


## Mirjana S.

dp,nadam se da te ova podzadinska priča barem malo odvalči od tvojih događanja. Tata,sorci,  :Klap:  ,niste nas iznevjerili ni ovaj put...

----------


## tweety

Ne volim ključati, a ni metlicu pa zato molim da završimo s ovom temom bez lokota, jer ionako se već odavno skrenulo s teme.

Tata!, molim te, ali zbilja te molim, pokušaj ne koristiti svaku temu kako bi nam na dugo i široko objašnjavao svoj stav o braku i sastajanju a ne rastajanju, jer neka digne ruku onaj ko ga ne zna na ovom forumu.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nema takvog forumaša/ice!


Dp, nije tražio da mu se secira žena i njen moral (bar ja nisam vidjela da to traži). Bio je u krizi, tražio pokoji savjet, malo se jadao. Prestao je to činiti, pa nema niti smisla nastavljati ovu temu.

Tata!, otvori novu temu gdje ćeš pisati o svojim promišljanjima svakodnevnim.

Dp, nemoj se zadržavati na ovom jedno topicu. Otvaraj nove teme u skladu s tim o čemu imaš potrebu pisati.

----------


## Tata!

> Tata!, molim te, ali zbilja te molim, pokušaj ne koristiti svaku temu kako bi nam na dugo i široko objašnjavao svoj stav o braku i sastajanju a ne rastajanju


Ispavak krivog navoda! 
Prvo nepošteno je da jedan administrator službeno daje tako neobjektivan sud, jer na dugo i široko objašnjavanje svog stava uopće ne koristim "u svakoj temi", već samo u momentima kad me se prozove ŽENOMRSCEM, zagovornikom srednjovjekovnog patrijarhata i sličnim nepriličnim epitetima, što izuzetno vrijeđa, jer time moj karakter i načela stavlja u sasvim netočan i krajnje uvredljiv kontekst. Pa poradi pojedinih prznica, a kako bi njihove sporokopčajuće glavice to konačno nedvojbeno shvatile, "moram" nažalost koristit takav vid dodatno pojašnjavajuće retorike, što je i meni samo mrski dodatni napor. 

Uostalom sam ta činjenica da očigledno još uvijek ima takvih duša, ruši tezu kako "Nema takvog forumaša/ice!", iako si se s osobitom nasladom trudila da ti baš taj potonji komentar zazvuči osobito drsko!

eto toliko o krivom navodu, o ostalom ću na PP.


ps. inače stekao sam do sad vrlo korektan i pristojan stav o tebi.

----------


## Joe

ma daj molim te, ti si prvi citirao nenuu, i nakon toga osudio i izvrijeđao... čitaš li ti uopće svoje postove?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

ajde nemojte opet nasjedati na Tatu! Ja ovdje glasam za jednu raspištoljenu metlicu, ali ne i za lokot, ako može.

----------


## Joe

> ajde nemojte opet nasjedati na Tatu! Ja ovdje glasam za jednu raspištoljenu metlicu, ali ne i za lokot, ako može.


  :Kiss:   imaš pravo

----------


## sladjanaf

"i ja i ja i ja, i ja sam patnik i ja sam mučenik i mene nitko ne razumije... i ja mora tako jer me nitko ne razumije... i ja i ja i ja..."

hrabra sam, pa ću ovo nazvati poremećajem

----------


## Joe

> "i ja i ja i ja, i ja sam patnik i ja sam mučenik i mene nitko ne razumije... i ja mora tako jer me nitko ne razumije... i ja i ja i ja..."
> 
> hrabra sam, pa ću ovo nazvati poremećajem


  :Laughing:  sad čekam odgovor 8)

----------


## sorciere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbztPuI-Cfo

----------


## Tata!

al zanimljivo i krajnje simptomatično, odreda UVIJEK samo jedno te iste face!!!

hm... moje bi dijete na to samo kratko reklo - BLJAK!!! i točka!

za mene je ova tema apsolvirana! pa se ne trebate više trudit - ne da mi se! znate onu dječju - "pametniji popušta"

btw. nenu sam uzeo samo kroz prizmu njenog komentara, i prosuđivao sam samo taj komentar, a ne njenu osobnost - ženu opće ne poznajem, da bih išta mogao sudit o njoj! i točka!!! žao mi je što i ona to nije tako doživjela, a za ostale pridružene galamašice mi je jasno zašto nisu...

----------


## sorciere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iM0FJTQGfE

----------


## Joe

> znate onu dječju - "pametniji popušta"


  :Laughing:  

evo ja popuštam, ma ti si isto super tip  :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

Hvala svima na popuštanju.

Nadam se da smo sad završili s ovom temom, aku tu tema više i postoji.

Tata!, pročitala sam pp, počela odgovarati, ali shvatila da će mi oduzeti malo više vremena no što sam očekivala. Moram završiti jedan posao večeras, a na tvoj pp se vratiti sutra.

Nadam se da ti je to ok. Zahvaljujem ti se unaprijed na strpljenju.

----------


## Trina

dp, kakvo je sad stanje kod vas? Jeste pokrenuli razvod, jeste imali iskren razgovor, kako su djeca...?

----------

